#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-22
<tabasko> uh, pitäis backupata vanhasta windows (xp?!) serveristä kamat talteen
<tabasko> uskaltaiskohan tohon lykätä rsyncin cygwinin kautta
<tabasko> vai tökkiä terat talteen samban kautta
<muep> mounttaa sambajako GNU/Linuxin puolelle ja sit rsynkkaa sieltä :-p
<tabasko> miksenköhän mä ajatellut tuota
<tabasko> tarvii nähtävästi lisää kahvia tähän aamuun :)
<czr> rsyncia ei kannata kayttaa tuossa tapauksessa. helpompaa vetaa vain cp -a
<muep> tjoo, ei se siinä paljoa ilahduta
<tale> XP:ssä on Windows Backup, sillä voi kopioida tiedostot talteen jos riittää että saa palautettua Windows-koneessa.
<tale> Vai olikos sen ohjelman nimi ntbackup.
<tabasko> czr, miksi rsynciä ei kannata käyttää?
<inz> rsyncin suurin hyöty kai tulee inkrementaalisissa backupeissa
<tabasko> ja sillä on helppo jatkaa jos siirto katkeaa
<muep> jos cp katkeaa, niin sittenkin voi jatkaa rsyncilla
<czr> tabasko, sen takia et se on hieman overkill tuohon tapaukseen muistinkulutuksen yms suhteen
<czr> cp -a on nopeampi jos on kertaluonteisesta kopiosta kyse
<czr> tietty jos haluaa nopeimman niin tar-putki jossa valissa jokin bufferoiva elementti
<czr> mut toki rsyncilla saa homman hoidettua, ei kyse ole siita.
<tabasko> puuh, menipä kauan että sain mountattua tuon jaon cifs:illä :D
<tabasko> jekku oli että piti laittaa username=DOMAIN/user
<tabasko> aika hämärää
<tabasko> aika huokea android tullut sauniksella myyntiin
<tabasko> zte blade, alle 200e
<topyli> sonera myy kytkyssä 4€/kk x 24 = 96€ :)
<Sysi> soneralla on yllättävän halpoja tarjouksia välillä
<topyli> s/myy/aikoo myydä/
<tsaknorris_> mua kuumottaa se N900
<tsaknorris_> pr1.3 päivitys toi 300mhz lisää vääntöäkin :)
<Sysi> se on paras irkkipuhelin, muuten ei oikeen oo vakuuttanu
<tsaknorris_> kerro plussat ja miinukset
<topyli> ainahan kommarit on olleet hyviä irkkipuhelimia
<tsaknorris_> mä oon nähny vaan kaverilla sen ja pari kertaa painanu jostain
<Sysi> en omista, mutta UI ei vakuuta, ominaisuudet pitää yleensä laittaa lisäsoftilla, RAMia aika vähän
<tsaknorris_> ei haittaa jos ominaisuudet pitää laittaa lisäsoftilla. pääasia että on niitä :D
<tsaknorris_> Ok, että ram:ia liian vähä hmm :/
<muep> kyllä 256 megaakin pitäisi aika pitkälle riittää
<tsaknorris_> muep onko se sen luurin max määrä?
<muep> N900:ssa tietääkseni se on se ainoa määrä
<Sysi> aattelit kolvata lisää?
<tsaknorris_> http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_n900-2917.php
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hAeCP -> Nokia N900 - Full phone specifications
<topyli> Sysi: mua häiritsi ensin android-luurissa se että joka asiaan piti hommata sovellus (skandinäppiksestä alkaen), mutta toisaaltapa lopputuloksesta tulee sitten itselle sopiva kokonaisuus jossa on vähemmän joutavuuksia
<tsaknorris_> SanDisk 32GB microSDHC Card <--- tollasen sais vielä siihen kiinni
<Sysi> tuossa sanottiin että tukee 16GB korttia, päivitettynä enemmänki?
<muep> tsaknorris_: puhuttiin keskusmuistista, ei tallennustilasta
<tsaknorris_> aa joo UP TO 16..
<tsaknorris_> muep huomasin
<muep> tai ainakin minä puhuin :-p
<Sysi> topyli: kaverille tuli päivityksissä seki (bada) mää en oo löytäny ollenkaa
<tsaknorris_> :D
<topyli> swappia varmaan voi perustaa jonnekin enemmän, mikä vähän auttaa muiston määrässä
<tsaknorris_> nii
<Sysi> sitä tais vakionaki olla aika paljo
<tsaknorris_> sysi mitä? muistia?
<topyli> bada?
<tsaknorris_> 256
<Sysi> swappia
<tsaknorris_> kai sen voi ite säätää?
<Sysi> topyli: samsungin käyttis, pitäis olla aika vahvasti android
<topyli> Sysi: tuskinpa android marketti pelaa
<tsaknorris_> nyt sais alle 430egee n900
<topyli> (marketissa on nerokkaasti nimetty "skandinavian keyboard" joka hoitaa homman hyvin)
<tabasko> mä en kyllä n900 lähtis enään ostamaan :3
<tsaknorris_> akkukestoista on niin erillaista tietoa
<tabasko> se on huono
<tsaknorris_> jotkut sanoo että se lussahtaa jonkun tunnin päästä :/
<tabasko> tosin kaikki lälyluurit pitää laittaa aina yöksi lataukseen
<tsaknorris_> toiset taas sanoo että pr1.3 päivityksen myötä akunkesto kasvo?!!?
<tabasko> onko toi pr lyhenne "p*rkeleestä"? :D
<tabasko> prkl1.3
<tsaknorris_> lol
<tabasko> jos nyt toimis
<Sysi> onkohan käytettyjä ollu, ku puhuvat että reilu kolmesataa maksais vaan
<czr> Sysi, eihan bada ole sama kuin android lahimainkaan imo
<Sysi> aijjaa
<Sysi> tuo oli vaan kaverin väittämä
<muep> molemmissa on vissiin Linux, mutta userlandit on ihan erit
<muep> ei käy sovellukset ristiin
<jjo> pitäisköhän sitä taas yrittää ladata bada-sdk
<jjo> kaksi kertaa jo epäonnistunut
<czr> bada-boom.
<Sysi> *ka-bum-tss*
<tsaknorris_> ;)
<czr> boing boom tsak
<muep> ping
<czr> :-)
<czr> ugh. miksei kerneli vois vaan tehda jotain ueventtia mis se sanois et "hei, uusi usb-laite".
<czr> sen sijaan tulee sata eventtia..
<tsaknorris_> juuri siksi .D
<tsaknorris_> kuinkas vanha tuo UDEV edes on? ei kai hirveen....
<Sysi> mää en kyllä saa kunnon skandinäppistä tolla skandinäppiksellä
<Sysi> ihan on ääkköset pitkän painalluksen takana niinku ennenki
<czr> tsaknorris, no en ma halua kayttaa udevia :-)
<czr> udev on iso ja hidas
<jjo> :)
<czr> (taa ei ole mikaan PC mille tuota tunkkaan)
<Tm_T> eihän ubuntuun tarvi erikseen asentaa skandinäppistukea?
<czr> ja enemman toi on sellainen retorinen huokaisu.
<tsaknorris_> :P
<czr> Tm_T, ei
<Sysi> mites on-screen näppiksellä ois?
<tsaknorris_> nyt tää windows rupes pykii oikeen huolella...:(
<czr> tsaknorris, aurinko on kuuma
 * Tm_T hihittelee kanavan topicille
<tsaknorris_> 98% vapaaprosessi
<tsaknorris_> ja iha jumissa
<tsaknorris_> no pitää reboottaa kone ku ei missään näy vikaa...ja pitäs saada tarroja tulostettua postiin...vittu
<czr> tsaknorris, vaihda kayttista niin ei tarvi kiroilla niin paljon
<tsaknorris_> saispa tänne duuniin linuxit...aaahhhh
<tsaknorris_> ja sit mä heräsin xD
<tsaknorris_> hahha
<tsaknorris_> nojoo reboottaan ny moimoi
<jjo> ei se linuxin saaminen töihin kamalasti helpota
<tabasko> riippuu ihan työstä
<czr> nii. taalla on helpottanut huomattavasti
<czr> esim me ei kayteta konsernin hienoa ulkoistettua it-tukea laisinkaan
<jjo> njoo, mut jos on asiakas pyytämässä toteuttamaan jotain älytöntä, niin ei se kivaa ole linuxissakaan
<czr> on se kivempaa kuin windowsissa.
<czr> itselle tulee hirvea ahdistus alle 2 minuuttia jos joudun yhtaan mitaan tekemaan windowsissa
<czr> tosin samankaltainen ahdistus on os x:ssa, mut ei ihan niin paha
<tabasko> it adminoinnissa linukka on jees
<tabasko> ellei sitten leikitä suurilla ad-järjestelyillä jne
<czr> ei se kyl pientenkaan adeiden adminointiin oikein ole hyva
<czr> tai no, verkkojuttuihin kyl, mut ad on niin spaghettia etta toivo on menetetty joka tapauksessa, oli yksittainen tyoasema mita tahansa
<tsaknorris_> mcafeet ja f-securet samassa koneessa..nice.... ihmekkään ku tää on iha solmussa :D Otin radomina tästä vaan yhen virkailijan koneen jolla näitä tarroja tulostelen...
<muep> eivät nuo turvakauppiaat minusta itsekään suosittele ajamaan useaa virusskanneria samaan aikaan
<tabasko> onko dd:lle mitään söpöä gui:ta?
 * muep miettii, miltä semmoinen gui voisi näyttää
<muep> joku lomake missä on kaikki ne dd:n parametrit
<sinppa_> pinkkinä
<czr> tabasko, bash?
<czr> ja joku termisemulaattori?
<czr> muep, man dd? :-)
<muep> guiksi en noita väittäisi, mutta en oikein keksi että minkälainen gui dd:lle olisi yleensä mielekäs tehdä
<Sysi> "täältä → tänne"
<jjo> dd:n guista tulee selvästi kde-softa
<Sysi> joku tekee siitä plasmoidin
<tabasko> :D
<tabasko> se kieltättä vois olla käyttölogiikaltaan sopiva kdehen
<tabasko> kdd
<tabasko> kde damn dangerous
<czr> ei se yhtaan vaarallisempi ole kuin shellin uudelleenohjaus
<tabasko> "ihow about a voice controlled frontend for dd that"
<tabasko> always runs as root, and the default output is of=/dev/hda.
<tabasko> joku muukin on kehdannut kysyä dd guita lq:ssa
<czr> dodi. nyt latautuu automaattisesti oikeat ajurit kun usb-laitteet tokkaa sisaan
 * czr likes
<tsaknorris_> czr kerro lisää :)
<tsaknorris_> tarkenna :P
<czr> tsaknorris, kun tokkaa usb-verkkokortin kiinni niin latautuu tietokannan mukainen ajuri ellei ole jo ladattu
<czr> (tuossa yhdessa systeemissa mita oon tunkannu pari vuotta)
<tsaknorris_> voitko näyttää scriptiä?
<czr> ei tuossa ole skripteja muita kun python-patka mika generoi sen kannan kernelibuildin yhteydessa
<czr> muu on C:ta toki.
<tsaknorris_> ok
<czr> ei tuos targetissa oikein ajeta skripteja ellei ole ihan pakko (ja ei nykyisiltaa ole pakko)
<czr> 32 megaa muistia ja suht hidas prossu niin ei mielellaan kayta mitaan ylimaaraista
<tsaknorris_> joo
<tsaknorris_> tosta tulikin mieleen
<tsaknorris_> että ubuntun mukana tulee defaulttina sellaisia servicejä joita kaikki ei tarvitse.
<tsaknorris_> onko niistä tehty joku lista vai pitääkö itse käydä kaikki läpi yksitellen että tietää mitä kannattaa jättää ja mitä ei.
<czr> ps aux | less
<tsaknorris_> xD
<czr> siina saat listan et mita on. ei sun puolelsta kukaan osa sanoa et onko se "tarpeellinen" vai ei.
<tsaknorris_> eli itse pitää käydä läpi
<czr> toinen tapa on asentaa minimal ja sen jalkeen asentaa vain mita haluat
<tsaknorris_> no mun broidi tekee 110% ubuntulla pelkkää surffaamista. Ei yhtään mitään muuta. Niin sillä pyörii siellä apachet sun muut taustalla :)
<tsaknorris_> ja se kone ei ole mikään tehokas
<tsaknorris_> 256 muistia jne
<tabasko> sehän voi surffailla sitten omalla koneella sijaitsevia saitteja, hyödyllistä
<tsaknorris_> xD
<tsaknorris_> ei se varmaa osais edes kirjoittaa 127.0.0.1 Hyvä ku tietää mistä tulee virta :)
<tsaknorris_> czr eli joku minimal löytyy..
<tsaknorris_> täytyypä googlettaa :P
<muep> ei kai ubuntussa mitään apachea vakiona tule?
<tsaknorris_> tulee :O
<tsaknorris_> en ole sitä siihen asentanu
<czr> ei tule
<tsaknorris_> eikä broidi osaa mitään asentaa
<czr> se on tullu jonkun mukana riippuvuutena
<tsaknorris_> niin
<czr> tai sit asennusvaiheessa valittu
<tsaknorris_> se on mahdollista
<tsaknorris_> veikkaan että jonkun mukana...
<tabasko> ei ubuntu anna nykyään mitään valita asennusvaiheessa
<tabasko> ellei sitten alternative install
<jjo> se oliskin kun gimp tiputettiin asennuslevyltä, mut apache tulis silti oletuksena :)
<tabasko> koska käyttäjät ei tiedä että ne tarvii apachea
<Paavi2_0> apache lisää järjestelmän kuin järjestelmän raskautta
<Paavi2_0> tietoturvan kannalta olis parempi olla asentelematta mitään ylimääräisiä palvelimia
<muep> tuleeko kubuntussa kuiten mysqld?
<topyli> muep: tottahan toki
<muep> mutta onhan se ok kunhan ei oletuksena laiteta mitään sentyylisiä kuuntelemaan koneen ulkopuolelta tulevia yhteyksiä
<czr> topyli, ai?
<czr> hmm. siita onkin aikaa kun on asentanu defaulttina mitaan. pitais varmaan.
<topyli> czr: siis on se siellä repoissa. ei tietenkään oletusasennuksessa
<czr> sita minakin
<muep> eikö se oletusasennukseenkin tule, kun akonadi tarvitsee?
<skfin> muep: Eikös sillä ole joku oma mysqld-implementaatio
<skfin> Siitä en tiiä tartteeko se mysqld:in toimiakseen vai jotain pikkuosia siitä
<skfin> Mikäköhän sen nimi oli...
<skfin> mysqld-akonadi
<skfin> Kai
<Tm_T> öö se on vain wrapper
<Tm_T> apparmor on oletuksena vähän hankala sen suhteen muuten
<tsaknorris_> jeeeee kotiiin...heippa
<Jallu> Onko olemassa päätteelle joku käsky, jolla saa koneen emolevyn tiedot?
<Tuplis> lshw kertoo jotain
<crope> Jallu: on niitä mutta en muista valitettavasti tähän hätään
<tale> Jallu: dmidecode kertoo kaiken tiedon emolevystä. Tulostus on pitkä.
<crope> sepä se oliki
<tale> Tuo dmidecode on kätevä. Ei tarvi avata koteloa jos haluaa tietää kuinka monta muistikampaa on asennettuna.
<Jallu> Kiitos
<czr> olettaen et bios ei ole niin buginen et tayttaa dmi-taulukot sonnalla
<czr> mut onneksi noita on joku 1/10 koneista vain
<czr> merkkikoneiden kans harvemmin tullu vastaan kuin taysin no-brand-kokoonpanojen
<tsaknorris> Seahorse vammaa taas.
<tsaknorris> ssh avain siellä ja sitä ei saa millää etteikö se kysyis :/
<tsaknorris> pitää vaa raa'asti käydä deletoimassa se xD
<tsaknorris> pakettihallinnan kautta haluis viedä ubuntu-desktopin niin siksi varmaa pitää koittaa manuaalisesti se poistaa
<Sysi> ubuntu-desktop itessän on vaan metapaketti
<tsaknorris> no niinpäs olikin :(
<tsaknorris> :)
<tsaknorris> olis pitäny katsoo tarkemmin tuota removen total BYTE määrää :P
<tsaknorris> no mut pelittää taas yeah
<HaXeri> http://paste.ubuntu.com/535308/ problem
<HaXeri> *pastessa virhe, /dev/sda laitteella täysin sama valitus
<HaXeri> tämä http://paste.ubuntu.com/535310/
<Sysi> sun tarvii määrätä roottiosio
<Sysi> !grub2
<lubotu3> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hm0vx -> Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<HaXeri> installtion finnished, no problem's reporte'd
<HaXeri> tuo ei tehnyt sit' conffifilua
<HaXeri> boottaa konsoliin
<HaXeri> problem!
<Finnish> No onpa vähän hassua ja höpsöä, mozilla ei aina näytä naamakirjan päivityksiä, siis tekstien osalta
<Finnish> Chromiumin asensin niin näytti het ne kun joku oli mun järkevään kirjoitukseen vastannu
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-23
<osinet1> buenas... una consulta... alguien sabe como configurar el mic? no me lo reconoce.. el mic esta bien pero en ubuntu no lo reconoce
<hahlo> meneekö usb-networking ihan network-managerin kautta sekin, kunhan piuha on usb-laitteessa?
<mjr> pitäis mennä
<hahlo> ok niin näyttää tekevän
<skfin> Kapsi :D
<hiippariX> lähinnä elisa
<Sysi> tenue?
<hiippariX> yhelt kanavalt tipahti muutama elisakin
<Sysi> sinne tulee kyllä elisan bitti
<hiippariX> jep
<hiippariX> tälle ei
<Sysi> mun shelli on todella luotettavan oulun puhelimen kuidussa
<hiippariX> dna ?
<Sysi> se
<hiippariX> joo
<hiippariX> se tuntu siel asues vakaalta
<Sysi> ei tunnu ku koulun servu on siellä
<hiippariX> tai silloin se vast muuttu dna:ksi
<Sysi> oulun kouluverkko kyllä onki vissiin aika mysteerio
<hiippariX> joku uus ?
<masterj> pan-oulussa menee ;)
<hiippariX> just just
<Sysi> eiku nimenomaan vanha
<masterj> ouluun pitäs kaikki verkot rakentaa uusiksi
<Sysi> vissiin aikanaan rakennettu isommin dokumentoimatta
<hiippariX> .oulu.fi [Unixverstas Olutensin, Finlandia Vodka] onks toi se ?
<Sysi> mää oon oulu.fi aliverkon aliverkossa
<Sysi> *domainin
<Sysi> (offtopickia)
<hiippariX> toi lukee siin serveris
<Sysi> eiku iteasiassa ouka.fi alla
<Sysi> en lipastossa
<kojis> osaisko joku auttaa tässä ongelmassa http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=36431.0
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hECmQ -> Miten kuva TV:hen, vga-->scart
<masterj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=812753
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hEDxv -> xorg.conf for DIY vga to scart adapter (nvidia)? - Ubuntu Forums
<kojis> jahas, täytyypä tutkailla ymmärränkö mitään tuosta
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-24
<Baikonur> jännä kun välillä tää pidgin toimii
<Baikonur> toisinaan sitten taas ei
<Baikonur> välillä ei mitään ongelmia, välillä itkee jostain puuttuvista sertifikaateista
<SipuliSopuli> Internetin juustoisin pastakastike on valmis! http://pastat.fi/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hHX7K -> Pastat.fi - Internetin juustoisin pasta
<Baikonur> ...
<tsaknorris> few good fights in that UFC123
<hifi> jänskää, hienosti toimii toi netbook remix
<hifi> toi vasemman laidan palkki päätty vetää kaikki ikonit alas
<hifi> näkyy ~3.1 ikonia
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-25
<masterj> mikähän tämän on saanu itsekseen kirjautumaan ulos
<torde> onkohan toi ihan normaalia, että joskus ku päivittää kernelin (siis ihan tavan apt päivitys) niin nvidian ajurit hajoaa
<hahlo> ubuntu 10.10 miten kätevimmin nat eth1 internet interfacen ja usb0:n välille, että usb-laite näkisi nettiin?
<Echramath> Mikä se laite edes on?
<hahlo> moko
<hahlo> moko missä qtmoko, ja tarkoitus asentaa debian sdkortille
<mjr> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Echramath> (god shuffled his feet)
<hahlo> iptables nat komento ei wanhalla ulkomuistissa :P
<mjr> varmaan /sbin/iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -j MASQUERADE
<mjr> ja echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<hahlo> kiits
<tale> torde: Jos olet itse asentanut NVidian suljetut ajurit, siis ajurit on tullut jostain muualta kuin Ubuntun pakettivarastoista, niin ne hajoaa joka kerta kun päivität uuden kernelin.
<tale> torde: Tämä siksi, että se ajurin on vasiten käännetty tietylle ytimen versiolla, ja version vaihto sotkee rajapinnan.
<torde> tale: ihan toi vakiorepo mulla on käytössä
<tale> torde: Silloin pitäisi ytimen päivityksen muassa tulla uudet sille ytimelle tarkoitetut NVidian ajuritkin, eli pitäisi toimiman.
<torde> =/
<tale> torde: Jos tossa tapauksessa ne hajoaa niin voi tehdä vikailmoituksen.
<torde> vai tuleekohan ne tuolta jostain partner-repoista
<hahlo> mjr: oikeita olivat, moko näki netin valon
<torde> näkeeköhän tota xorgin modulin alkuperää jotenkin
<mjr> itse asiassa ubuntu-pakettien ajureista käännetään vaan automaattisesti uusille kerneleille liimat, mutta efekti on toki ~sama
<retku> Hmm, jos asentaa ubuntun lubuntun rinnalle, onko helppo heittää toinen menemään gpartetilla, ilman että mitään menee rikki?
<Sysi> asenna vaan lubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> tai toisinpäin
<Sysi> mutta tuoki onnistuu, riippuen missä grub on
<tpls> mun mielestä siinä ei kyl oo mitään voitettavaa jos erilliselle osiolle asentaa
<tpls> tosiaan itelle tuli ongelmia vähän grubin kanssa kun gpartedilla muokkasin ntfs-osiota et sain linuxille tilaa, sit ku jälkikäteen poistinkin sen  ntfs:n niin grubbi sekos kokonaan ja heitti vaan rescue command linen esille
<retku> siis ajatuksena olis testata ensin toimiiko ubuntu, sitten voisi heittää lubuntun pois tai jos ei toimisi niin heittää ubuntun pois
<retku> Sysi: grub on siellä minne se meni asentamalla suositelluilla asetuksilla tyhjälle levylle
<tsaknorris> tpls
<tpls> niin?
<tsaknorris> eiks kande vaan live-cd:llä chroottaa kovo ja laittaa sudo grub-install /dev/<hda/sda>
<tpls> no sillä minä ainakin sain tuon grubin fiksattua
<tsaknorris> joo niin ajattelinkin ku se kopsaa sieltä jostain uudet filut sinne bootin alle
<tsaknorris> sielt usr/libistä kopsaa joo
<masterj> miksihän mulla conky katoaa jos käyttää ikkunaa päällä ja klikkaa työpöytää
<Tm_T> masterj: se ikkuna päätyy työpöydän alle
<masterj> ei hyvä sellanen
<Tm_T> conky kun on vähän erilainen nuori
<masterj> mikä sen pitäs tuossa päällä
<Tm_T> hmmm, mulla ei ole GNOME-kokemuksia
<Sysi> nuitten erikoisempien ikkunoiden säätöön on joku oma ohjelma
<Sysi> mikähän se oli gnomelle
<Sysi> tai en iteasiassa tiiä conkystä, voi olla että säädetään jotenki ihan muuten
<masterj> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=23091.140;imode tällä ainaki vielä pysyy
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hLMju -> Conky
<torde> näkeekös jostain, mistä reposta joku paketti on asennettu?
<torde> jahas, näyttövika ehkä korjaantu nyt sillä että sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<delac> onkos kenelläkään kokemusta/tietoa, että kuinka hyvin tuo Netwjork 150Mbps WLAN USB-sovitin (http://www.verkkokauppa.com/popups/prodinfo.php?id=43463) toimii Ubuntussa?
<torde> joo. nyt toimi. miksköhän noi headerit ei tuu depencynä tollasille jotka ne vaatii
<torde> onko toi dkms nyt sit jotain dynaamisesti käännettävät modulit, jotka ei toimi ilman headereita
<delac> Tai vaihtoehtoisesti voi heittää ehdotuksia vastaavista edullisista wlan tikuista. Jotka siis toimisivat heittämällä Ubuntussa.
<torde> delac: ainakin mulla toimi suoraan
<torde> tosin piti blacklistata koneen sisäinen wlani, joka oli rikki.
<torde> se ei tosin pelitä tolla täyellä nopeudella (n-standardilla), ainoastaan g:nä
<delac> torde: kiitos. ja kyllä se n:kin tässä tapauksessa riittää.
<delac> siis g...
<delac> torde: toimiiko yhteys kuinka hyvin? vai onko pätkimistä yms.
<delac> delac: noista Netwjorkseista kun saa lukea välillä sen suuntaisia juttuja
<torde> ihan hyvin se on pelittäny
<delac> torde: no hyvä. kiitos vielä
<orava> Moro. jostain syystä sisääntulevaa liikennettä on jatkuvasti noin 450kt/s, vaikka mitään en lataa yms. Mitenköhän pystyn selvittämään mistä tämä johtuu ja miten tämän pystyisi estämään?
<Sysi> iftop kertoo minne yhteys/yhteydet
<Sysi> eoöilisin update-manageria
<Sysi> tai sen ei pitäis kovin jatkuvaa
<orava> ei johdu siitä
<orava> http://ra.dy.fi/k/Screenshot~10.png
<orava> tuossa on kuva. se on nähtävästi tuo ylin mutta kumpi noista osoitteista?
<orava> oho
<orava> nyt tajusin, mutta miten lähdeIP voi olla tuommoinen
<orava> tai siis tulo
<orava> miten pystyn estämään kyseisen IP:n?
<orava> vissiin saattaa olla tuo joku koneen sisäinen yhteys, mutta miksi liikenne näkyy eth0:ssa
<mjr> tjaa, jotain multicast-liikennettä
<mjr> ootko kokeillut jotain nettitelkkaripalvelua? :]
<orava> on mulla IP tv boxi toisessa huoneessa
<tpls> onko kellään muuten ongelmia facebookin kuvien lataussysteemin kanssa?
<mjr> onko se suorastaan käytössä just nyt
<tpls> väittää et mulla ois mukamas vanha flashversio vaikkei pitäis olla
<mjr> vois olla että lanissasi toi multicast-liikenne tulee broadcastina jokaiselle koneelle oli ne tilanneet sitä tai ei
<orava> mjr: ei sitä ennen ole tullut. multicastina toi kyllä tosiaan tulee
<orava> mitenköhän saisin helpoiten estettyä tuon tulemisten tähän koneeseen
<orava> asensin IPblock nimisen ohjelman, mutta en oikein löydä siitäkään
<orava> jooh, vika on kuin onkin tuossa IP tv:ssä. Se lähettää multicastina liikenteen tälle koneelle
<orava> otin pois käytöstä IGMP:m välityspalvelimen modeemista ja lakkas tulemasta datavirtaa
<orava> vielä pitää keksiä miten saisin estettyä tuon vastaanottamisen tälle koneelle
<orava> vissiin iptablesien kautta kävisi helpoiten
<mjr> millä tasolla meinaat että estää?
<mjr> koska jos aattelit jotenkin ettei se kuluttais sen koneen resursseja niin sitähän ei voi iptablesilla
<orava> hm, mitenköhän sitten sen tekisi
<muep> ei kai sitä multicast-liikenteen tulemista voi oikein muuten estää kuin blokkaamalla sen lähempänä sitä päätä missä se lähetetään
<muep> tyhmemmät kytkimet varmaan ampuvat sen automaatilla jokaiseen aktiiviseen linkkiin?
<orava> pitäis kuitenkin saada telkkaan sen multicastin
<muep> onko tuo liikennemäärä kuiten jo semmoinen että se häiritsee?
<orava> 450kt/s
<muep> eli?
<muep> esim. wlanilla tuo voi häiritä jonkin verran, mutta gigabittiverkossa varmaan harvemmin näkyy käytössä mitenkään
<orava> 100mb verkko
<muep> no siinäkään ei niin kauheana varmaan näy
<muep> siksi kuiten kysyin että häiritseekö se välttämättä käyttöä
<muep> tuleeko se multicastliikenne nyt siis jostain boksista joka sinulla on kotona?
<orava> elisalta päin tulee tuohon IPtv boxiin
<orava> eli ulkoverkosta
<orava> tuo ongelma on nähtävästi vain silloin ku boottaa modeemin. eiköhän se vielä ala pelkästään lähettämään boxin IP:hen
<muep> boxin ja internetin välissä on varmaan joku rasia kans?
<orava> joo, tuo modeemi/reititin yhdistelmä josta tuota IGMP:n välityspalvelinta säädän
<orava> boxin kautta katselen myös leffoja/kuvia koneelta välillä niin sen takia pidän samassa lähiverkossa
<muep> jos reititin olisi oikein fiksu, niin sille voisi ehkä sanoa että multicastit vain osoitteeseen 192.168.jne.jne
<orava> jooh, kyllä se varmaan oppii sen itsestäänkin kunhan pistäis kanavaa päälle boxista.
<orava> mutta lopulta ongelma kuitenkin selvis että olikin vain multicastingista kyse eikä mistään hyökkäyksestä, se on pääasia :)
<orava> jooh, nyt se lähettää automaattisesti ainoastaan boxille streamia
<tsaknorris> quit
<SipuliSopuli> miten 9.10ssä asennetaan loginscreeniin toinen ulkoasu?
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-26
<Nakkel> Skaalaako Netbook versio isoille näytöille hyvin?
<Nakkel> Kun olis tollanen 23" hipelönäyttönen laite ni aattelin josko netbook menis siihen paremmin kosketteluun.
<tale> Nakkel: Kyllähän se isollakin näytöllä toimii hyvin.
<avsu> mikähän on "Mod1" näppäin?
<tale> avsu: Arvaus että olis Alt. Missä yhteydessä tommoinen esiintyy?
<avsu> tale: joo, kiitti! Alt se on. Opettelen i3:n käyttöä http://i3.zekjur.net/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hOlsd -> i3 - an improved dynamic tiling window manager
<Nakkel> Tjah
<Nakkel> Ei pelitä netbook/unity tossa. :/
<Nakkel> Asus EeeeeeeeeTop
<Nakkel> :(
<Baikonur> eeee
<hifi> en tykkää tosta netbook remixin ui:sta
<hifi> se on jotenkin kökkö
<Echramath> Tunnetteko hifitasoisia usbäänikortteja?
<jjo> Echramath: pitääkö sen olla äänikortin nimellä?
<jjo> hifitasoisia daceja usb-sisääntulolla on kyllä helppo löytää
<Echramath> No siis eihän se toki kortti ole, jos usb-väylästä on kyse.
<jjo> mitäs hintaluokkaa olit ajatellut
<jjo> ja mitä ominaisuutta pitää olla
<Echramath> Mulla oli aikanaan se Audiophile USB.
<Echramath> Mutta siinähän oli kaikkea ihan tarpeetonta ja se toimi Linuxissa huonosti.
<Echramath> Tarviin vaan yhden linja-ulostulon vanhaan läppäriin.
<Echramath> Ja jos nyt vahvarin arvo on pari sataa ja varmaan ostan siihen jotain kaiuttimia kanssa muutaman satasen kappale joskus.
<jjo> eli mitään kuulokevahvistimia ym. sälää ei tarvita
<jjo> näiden halvin on kuulemma yllättävän hyvä hintaluokassaan: http://www.highresolutiontechnologies.com/
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hOzUY -> High Resolution Technologies : Home of the Music Streamer
<jjo> noita tuo maahan concepthifi ja jälleenmyy ainakin mareks
<jjo> näköjään arvosteltu mb hifissäkin ja saanut ihan kehuja
<Echramath> Useinhan tuollaisten firmojen perusmallitkin on päteviä.
<Echramath> Heh, mainoksessa on tietysti termi "proprietary".
<jjo> niin siinä on jotain pororautaa
<jjo> noissa ei ole mun mielestä async-usb:ta joten niiden pitäisi toimia ihan normi usb-audio -laitteina
<jjo> halvin async-usb dac taitaa olla arcamin uusi, mutta se on vähän alta 400,-
<jjo> sekin taitaa käyttää vielä async-toteutusta joka ei vaadi ajureita
<jjo> joita ei siis ole edes saatavilla linuxille
<jjo> Echramath: ai juu, myös firestone audion spitfire mkii on nyt promotarjouksessa suht edullisesti. sen hinta nousee ~100e vuodenvaihteen jälkeen.
<czr> jjo, async usb?
<czr> kasittaakseni usb on aina async, paitsi jos ajetaan isochronous-endpointtiin kamaa.
<Echramath> Kyllä noi termit siinä on relevantisti käytössä.
<jjo> czr: siis tuo on sit markkinointijargonia, käytännössä se kai tarkoittaa jotain sellaista, että dac pyytää itse dataa tarpeen mukaan ja kellottaa sitä uusiksi
<jjo> kovasti väittävät laadun olevan parempaa, mutta paha sanoa, kun ei ole vielä itse päässyt testailemaan
<jjo> czr: täällä on jotain selitystä: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/Wavelength-Audio-Proton-Asynchronous-USB-DAC-Review
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hOMVd -> Wavelength Audio Proton Asynchronous USB DAC Review | Computer Audiophile
<czr> right. eli ne kayttaa paikallista ref-clockia DAC:issa ilman et johtaa sen usb:n kellosta.
<czr> heraa tietty kysymys et kuka niille sit hoitaa resynkronisoinnin kahden eri kellodomainin valilla.
<czr> ja usb audio profiili (sivu 19) sanoo et kaytossa on silloin isochronous transfer type.
<czr> Eli teknisesti oikea termi on "asynchronous isochronous audio endpoint"
<czr> ja resynkronointi selitetty sivulla 32.
<czr> teknisesti tuon vois kyl toteuttaa linuxillekin, mut epailen et kiinnostusta ei kyl keltaan loydy
<Echramath> Paljonko se maksais?
<Echramath> Jos keräis kolehdin niiltä jotka ostaa tonnin äänenparannuskiviä.
<czr> Echramath, mika? toteutus? kyl siina useampi paiva menis
<czr> ja pitais olla aika hyva tuntemus isochonous-jutuista, se vaan on linuxin usbn heikko kivi ollu aina
<czr> eli joutuu tekemaan paljon sellaistakin toteutusta mika ei liity varsinaiseen ongelmaan
<czr> mut teoriassa tehtavissa. jos patevan ihmisen hinta on about 1ke/pv niin siita voit laskea hintaa.
<jjo> siis mä olen ymmärtänyt, että toi noiden toteutus toimisi ihan normiajureilla jotenkin kikkaillen
<jjo> mut noita toteutuksia on useampia ja osa niistä vaatii erilliset ajurit
<czr> no toki voi olla muitakin kuin usb audio profilen mukaisia
<czr> mut niille on vaikeampi loytaa ketaan tekemaan ajureita linuxille sit
<czr> kun ei kuitenkaan loydy speksia yms.
<jjo> mun piti itse testailla ayrea jossa on toi toteutus, mut en sit kehdannut kun tuskin ostaisin 2,5k dacia jossa on ainoastaan usb-inputti
<jjo> joku noista valmistajista lupasikin tehdä ajurit linuxille, mut sit ne on kuitenkin sujletut ja rajoittuneet eikä toimintaa voi taata tulevaisuudessa tai vaikka muilla arkkitehtuureilla
<czr> luultavasti helpointa ois vaan laittaa DAC TOSlinkin taakse
<czr> tietty siinakin tulee jitter-ongelmia mut huomattavasti pienempia.
<czr> slavettais suoraan toslinkin masterista sit
<czr> mut tietty jos sit pitaa tehda genlockia niin siihen se ei tietenkaan soveltuis
<czr> kun taas toi 'async iso bleh'-juttu toimis kyl.
<czr> mut aika harva tarvii genlockia
<jjo> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/Ayre-QB-9-w-USB-Audio-v20-here-w-Linux-Update-It-WORKS
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hOQPU -> Ayre QB-9 w/ USB Audio v2.0 is here w/ Linux. Update: It WORKS! | Computer Audiophile
<Echramath> Että 192khz.
<Finnish> Mulla on videokansio, joka on siis VIDEO_TS-muotoa
<Finnish>  Voinko mä sen kansion ihan tommosenaan polttaa dvd:lle
<Sysi> mun dvd osas ihan irtofilujaki, kuhan oli mpeg4
<Finnish> Noi on vob
<Finnish> Siis toi on varmaan joku dvd-rippi
<Finnish> Siis pitäiskö mun polttaa toi kansio vai sen sisukset?
<czr> luultavasti se koko kansio
<mjr> siinä dvd:n juuressa pitää olla se VIDEO_TS joo
<mjr> ja se pitää polttaa erityisesti videolevynpolttovivuilla
<mjr> se sit taas riippunee softasta
<mjr> komentoriviltä, growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvd -V DVD_NIMI -dvd-video hakemisto_jossa_se_VIDEO_TS_on
<mjr> (-dvd-compat ei ole varsinaisesti relevantti, se finalisoi levyn joka lisää vähän yhteensopivuutta mutta samalla tekee mahdottomaksi polttaa levylle lisää dataa; yleensä lisäpoltto ei videolevyn kanssa ole oleellista joten...)
<mjr> oleellinen siis ton kanssa toi -dvd-video joka järjestelee datan oikein dvd-soittimia varten
<IhqTzup> mikäs mättää ku openvpn yhistää mutta mikään liikenne ei kule sen kautta? Normaalisti ku otan openvpn yhteyden niin kaikki liikenne menee sit sen kautta
<IhqTzup> eli puuttuuko multa servu puolelta joku asetus?
<tale> IhqTzup: Mitä teet nyt eri tavalla kuin ennen?
<IhqTzup> joo selitin vähän huonosti eli nyt on omaan vpn serveriin yhteys ja normaalisti muualle
<tale> Käsittääkseni reititystauluun pitää tehdä muutos jotta liikenne menee tunnelin kautta.
<IhqTzup> kyllä, mutta kun yhdistin muuhun kuin omaan vpn sitä ei tarvitse tehdä
<IhqTzup> taikka mahdollisesti tapahtuu automaattisesti
<IhqTzup> pitäsköhän kokeilla tuota openvpn access serveriä
<IhqTzup> tässä oli tämmönen kiva configurointi joka kysy siinä lopussa "Should client traffic be routed by default through the VPN?
<Datad> hello
<IhqTzup> eipä tuo access serveri onnistunu
<Datad> english?
<Sysi> nope, finnish channel
<IhqTzup> tale: elikkä tiiätkö jotain komentoo millä kaikki menis sen vpn kautta?
<IhqTzup> eli se vissiin ois toi "route" millä pitäs tehhä?
<tale> IhqTzup: Olen tunneloinut SSH:lla, ei ole käsitystä OpenVPN:stä. Mutta periaatteessa oletan, että pitää reititystauluun esimerkiksi route komennolla lisätä, että siihen toiseen päähän liikennöiden VPN:n interfacen kautta.
<IhqTzup> hmm, kokeillaas "ip route add default via x.x.x.x"
<ak-> mitenköhän saan jaettua netin android luurilta läppärille? koitin googletella ni en löytäny kun jonkun softan mikä sit ois vaatinu tietokoneellekkin jonkun softan ja se oli vaan macille ja windowsille
<ak-> PdaNet oli se näköjää
<harto> omalla puhelimella ainakin niin että a) kytkee puhelimen koneeseen usb-johdolla, jolloin puhelimen näyttöön tulee valinta käytetäänkö luuria modeemina, muistitikkuna vai ladataanko vain
<harto> tai b) kytkee valikosta wireless tetheringin käyttöön, jolloin luuri siis toimii wlan-tukiasemana läppärille
<Crazyguy> Datad, for English support, join #ubuntu
<IhqTzup> jeesatkas joku vähän :P
<ak-> harto: no eipä ollu tossa kumpaakaa oletuksena, mites käy takuudelle jos tommosen luurin roottaa, sit sais marketista kätevän softan
<Sysi> ak-: wanha android?
<Sysi> usbi kiinni ja sanoo terminaalissa eject, networkmanagerin pitäis löytää sitte
<ak-> oiskohan toi 2.1, ei tää androidi kovin tuttu viel kun tänää tuli vast luuri.. jos usb laittaa kiinni ni kysyy vaa laitetaanko massamuistin jako käyttöön ja asetuksissa ei ollu kun että ladataanko usbin kautta
<Sysi> laita että ei laiteta
<Sysi> sen jälkeen kaiken pitäis onnistua koneelta, vaatii ehkä tuon ejectin
<ak-> sit ei tapahdu mitää.. eject sanoo vaan että premission denied
<Sysi> kokeile sudolla
<IhqTzup> ei luulis olevan vaikeeta ohjata kaikkee liikennettä tunnelisovittimen kautta vaan enpäs ossoo :(
<ak-> pitäs varmaa koittaa networkmanagerilla vai mikä onkaa, eikös siinä ollu aikahyvin noita automaattisia juttuja? nyt wicd ja tuo ei ainakaa sano mitää
<Sysi> kuhan oot kattonu että löytääkö se networkmanager sitä (klikkaa kuvaketta paneelissa)
<Sysi> sitte joskun se näkee sen oikein, klikkaa oikeella → hallitse yhteyksiä → mobiili → uusi
<ak-> eipä toiminu, nokialla muistakseni toimi noin ihan suoraa.. logeja kattelin ni ei tuo tunnista tota kun massamuistiksi
<ak-> android 2.2 ois vissiikin sit toi ominaisuus  vakiona :(, kattooko ne pahalla jos custom firmiksen laittaa luuriin ja jotain menee rikki (ei siis itse roottauksessa vaan puhelimessa yleensäkkin) ja takuusee koittaa luuria laittaa
<Sysi> valmistaja ei tarjoa virallista päivitystä?
<ak-> eipä kai ainakaa vielä oo tullu, toi on se kiinalainen halpisluuri saunalahdelta, lähinnä sen takia otin ton että sais netin läppärille
<ak-> mut helppo toi ois rootata ja ajaa toi 2.2 laittaa kun tos googlettelin
<topyli> tässä on kaverin kone jonka bios ei suoraan boottaa usblta. kun pakottaa, tulee boot:
<topyli> kun painaa enter, valittaa ettei ole imagea 'linux'
<topyli> mikä mahtaa olla oikea loitsu?
<topyli> maverick. usb tikku
<Sysi> kokeilla onko tikku ehjä, jos on niin käyttää cd:tä
<Sysi> tai kaivaa jostaki grubi joka löytää sen imagen
<topyli> olen aiemmin asentanut samalta tikulta, pitäis sen olla ok
<topyli> ehkä joutuu cd:n ostamaan
<anger> Jaaha, pitäsköhän sitä päivittää distro
<anger> Mitenkäs tuo vaan kävikään komentoriviltä helpoiten?
<Sysi> do-release-upgrade
<Sysi> jos käytät LTS ja kaikki toimii, kannattaa harkita
<Echramath> Ei sitä koskaan malta.
<anger> ei jaksa juu odotella
<anger> ja pitää tutustua uuteen
<anger> ei siis duunikoneella kuitenkaan
<anger> Mut siis oliko se huono tapa, että vaan päivittää sources.listiin distron nimen?
<Echramath> Ei siitä ainakaan mitään iloa lie.
<anger> ?
<Echramath> Että ei se käsin säätämällä liene ainakaan helpompaa.
<ighea> kun ubuntu on melkoinen purkkaviriviri niin tuo do-plaplaaplaa-update-upgrade tekee muitakin muutoksia kuin pelkkiä pakettipäivityksiä
<Echramath> Emmä tiedä onko tuo purkan määritelmä...
<anger> joo, se ainakin poistelee noita lisättyjä repoja
<anger> lähinnä sen takia piti kysellä, kun ei ole kyllä tainnut yksikään päivitys mennä ihan putkeen
<Sysi> no jos sulla on paljo softaa eri repoista niin lisää todennäkösyyttä
<anger> muutama ylimääränen repo joo
<Heikkila> rullaava distro <3
<anger> noni, gigan verran latailtu ja asenneltu paketteja
<anger> saas nähdä käynnistyykö kone enää buutissa :)
<anger> täähän vaikuttaisi jopa nopeammalta kuin vanha
<tuhoojabotti> Äänet kuuluu luureista, mutta ei kaiuttimista. Ubuntu-netbook edition on käytössä. Kokeilin muuttaa äänen ulostuloa, mutta se ei vaikuttanut mitenkään.
<tuhoojabotti> Lisäksi onnistuin kadottamaan sen appletin vai mikä se nyt onkaan, tuolta yläpalkista. :D
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-27
<Brushy> Huomenta! Tossa pikkusiskon läppärillä Mokkulan asennuksen yhteydessä päivittelin vähän sitä järjestelmää, pikkusisko kun ei sitä tee. Nyt bootin yhteydessä tulee ilmoitus "init: gdm main process (759) terminated with status 1"
<Brushy> Ei kuulosta oikein kivalta.
<Brushy> Pystyykö tuota korjaamaan mitenkään?
<Sysi> menikö versiosta toiseen?
<Sysi> vai normipäivityksiä
<Sysi> ctrl alt f6 pääsee konsoliin jossa voi tehä juttuja
<Brushy> Normipäivitys mun mielestä.
<Brushy> 9.04 on siis kyseessä.
<Sysi> hmm
<Sysi> !9.04
<lubotu3> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Brushy> painoin ctrl+alt+F6, kaikki teksti hävisi ruudulta, mutta en pysty tekemään mitään.
<Sysi> ei kuulosta oikeen ehjältä..
<Brushy> :(
<Brushy> Valokuvat kun sais talteen edes...
<Sysi> livelevyllä
<Sysi> eli vaikka samalla asentaa sillä tilalle 10.04 LTS
<Brushy> Täytynee tehdä niin.
<Brushy> Mulla ei kyllä ole mitään muistitikkua...
<Sysi> voisit periaatteessa muokata osioita niin että tulee tyhjä osio jossa voi pitää datan
<Brushy> Pystyykö niitä verkon yli siirtämään helposti?
<Brushy> Menee hankalaksi :)
<Sysi> riippuu minkälainen verkko
<Sysi> joku scp(ssh) on aika helppo
<Sysi> jos on vaikka jonkulainen sisäverkko
<Brushy> No siis, verkko on tällänen sisäverkko. Langattomaan reitittimeen menee kaikki koneet täällä.
<Brushy> Voi perkeles sentään, mun piti nukkuakin tänään :D
<Sysi> hmm, ehkä kannattais ensin kokeilla käynnistyiskö se olemassaoleva vaikka tekstitilaan
<Sysi> mitenkähän grubista sanottiin että boottais telinit 3
<Brushy> Joo.
<kuvapuisto> päivää! Mulla on Aser Aspire 1710 järkäleläppäri, johon en saa asennettua ubuntua, koska näyttö sekoaa omituisiksi pystysuuntaisiksi viivoiksi, eikä ruudusta saa mitään selvää. Xubuntu 8.04 toimi, mutta ei ole enää asennuslevyä missään. Myöskään Fedora, Xubuntu, Suse... kaikilla sama juttu
<Brushy> Sysi: eipä tainnut recovery modekaan toimia.
<Sysi> joku eri kerneli?
<Brushy> Koitetaan eri kernelillä vielä.
<Brushy> Graafinen puoli ei käynnisty.
<Brushy> Recovery mode jää samaan kohtaan kuin viimeksi.
<Brushy> On ladannut näköjään WLAN-ajurit ja sitten jotain HDA Intel -juttua ja siihen pysähtyy.
<Sysi> hmm, i915 modeset=0 vois kokeilla kernelille
<Brushy> Miten?
<kuvapuisto> ... tai saako ubuntun asennettua jotenkin recovery-modessa, niin että ruudun resoluutioksi jää esim 800x600 ? Ilmeisesti asennus ei tunnista näyttöä oikein.
<Brushy> kuvapuisto: oletko koittanut alternate-cd:tä?
<kuvapuisto> bushy: en ole koittanut, mikä siinä on erona?
<Sysi> se tehään tekstitilassa
<Sysi> http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463961&page=3
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/hRqFC -> [ubuntu] ATI Radeon HD 5770 support by ubuntu 10.04? - Page 3 - Ubuntu Forums
<Sysi> eka viesti tuolla sivulla
<Brushy> Sysi: eli jollain massamuistilla otan sitten tiedostot talteen kun Live-levyä pyörittelen?
<Sysi> Brushy: joo, jos ei oo saatavilla niin asennat openssh-serverin, katot ip:n ja toiselle koneelle otat
<kuvapuisto> Brushy: ok, kiitokset. Täytyypä yrittää vielä
<Brushy> Sysi: okei, kiitos avusta :)
<Brushy> Ei taida tosiaan nukkumisesta tulla sitten tänään mitään :)
<Sysi> kuvapuisto: mitä versioita oot kokeillu?
<kuvapuisto> sysi: 10.04, 10.10
<Brushy> Nyt sitten asentuu se 10.04 tohon pikkusiskon romuläppärille :)
<Brushy> Toivottavasti pysyy ehjänä.
<re-G> miksei pysyis
<tale> Asentui yksi Ubuntu Linux-pöydän aikana.
<Kurko> mitenkäs firefox-bin tapetaan jos killall ei auta?
<Echramath> killall -9:lla sitten.
<Kurko> kokeilin muttei sekään auta
<hahlo> itselläkin sattui hauskasti päivällä, selain kaatui youtubessa, mutta plugin jäi jotenkin päälle, kuvaa tai selainta ei näkynyt, mutta ääni kuului kivasti taustalta
<hahlo> oikeastaan mukavakin feature
<Crazyguy> se plugin on oma prosessinsa, muistaakseni plugin-container nimellä
<Crazyguy> se erotettiin ettei kaatuva flash (olikohan javakin?) jumita koko selainta
<hahlo> just
<Sysi> se ainaki oli hyvä feature
<Sysi> se leego on muuten tosi surullinen
<Crazyguy> tosin sen jälkeen ne on kyllä korjannut ne suurimmat kaatuiluongelmat flashista
<retku> Mites muuten päättellä saa auki ohjelman niin että päätten voi sulkea ilman että ohjelma sulkeutuu?
<ninnnu> retku: oisko "nohup softa"?
<ninnnu> Tai "softa &"
<ninnnu> Tai molemmat
<ninnnu> nohupilla ainakin saa termissoftat pysymään päällä vaikka termiksen sulkee, tosin niihin ei voi palata
<Sysi> alt+f2
<retku> nojaa, ejkäpä alt+f2 paras
<Echramath> Sit voi käyttää myös screeniä jos on tarpeen päästä niihin takaisin myöhemminkin.
<peetra> 1
<sinppa_> 2
<SipuliSopuli> 3
<Sysi> 2ot
<topyli> hrm. mtv3 katsomo on sitten silverlightilla. onko joku saanut toimimaan? ei ainakaan ihan noin vaan moonlight-pluginilla lähtenyt pelittämään
<SipuliSopuli> mediaplayer connecity ja ff ni johan toimii
<SipuliSopuli> taino, menee se ilmeisesti muutenki
<SipuliSopuli> http://linux.fi/wiki/MTV3:n_Katsomo
<Fibubot`> http://is.gd/hSQGU -> MTV3:n Katsomo – Linux.fi
<topyli> tattis, katsotaanpas
<topyli> jaa enpä taida alkaa tähän firefoxia ja mplayeria laittamaan, pitäkööt tunkkinsa
<SipuliSopuli> joo
<SipuliSopuli> lievästi vituttaa itteäki avata aina tuo ff kattoakseen yhen ohjelman katsomosta
<crope> onkohan tuo maikkari vaihtanut justiinsa silverlightiin
<topyli> onneksi ei tullut kiroiltua kuitenkaan
<topyli> crope: eka kertaa minä huomasin
<crope> on näköjäämn
<crope> siellä on vielä linkki jotta voi käyttää vanhaa
<crope> mutta onkohan kauaa
<SipuliSopuli> siellähän sitä lukee et katsomon videontoisto uudistuu
<SipuliSopuli> vittu jos ei mediaplayer connecitykään enää toimi
<crope> kannattaa pistää ylös "&useLegacyPlayer=true"
<SipuliSopuli> VOI VITTU HAISTAKAA PASKA
<SipuliSopuli> "Asenna silverlight"
<muep> eihän niitä pakko ole katsoa
<crope> tiukka veto käyttää silverlightia varsin kun MS ilmoitti äskettäin luopuvansa siitä
<crope> html5 vei markkinat
<SipuliSopuli> crope: kehitetty jo pitkään varmaan tota.. ...ei voi luopuu ku menny rahaa
<SipuliSopuli> ei tuu tuettua kyllä kyseistä lafkaa tän jälkeen edes kaapelitöllön kautta
<pesasa> Olihan tuolla vaihtoehtona katsoa "vanhalla tavalla".
<crope> pesasa: oli oli, just tuo &useLegacyPlayer=true
<crope> ei mullakaan toiminu silverlightilla jonka ff asensi
<crope> mutta arvata sopii se vanha katoaa jossain vaiheessa
<crope> tässä täytyy laittaa joku Elisa viihde tai TV-kaista
<topyli> SipuliSopuli: ei ole hyvä tuo kielenkäyttö nyt
<re-G> kovasti ms mainosti että tuki on kolmelle alustalle, mutta hienoa kun ei kerran ihmisillä toimi moonlightillä nuo palvelut
<ak-> tl;dr, mut jos mtv3 ni eikai siellä mitään katsomisen arvoista muutenkaan ;)
<ak-> niin ja anteeksi offtopic
<SipuliSopuli> voisko laittaa maikkarille vähän palautetta et mitä vittua
<crope> kantsii pistää
<crope> mitä useempi pistää sen parempi
<crope> joskin on niillä varmaan joku statistiikka mistä ne kattelee että jaa linuxeja nuin vähän - ei kiinnosta
<SipuliSopuli> 6) Videot eivät näy Linux / Moonlight -ympäristössä
<SipuliSopuli> Linux ei ole palvelun kannalta tuettu ympäristö. Palvelu ei toimi Moonlightin avulla Linuxissa.
<SipuliSopuli> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>:
<re-G> joo kiitos
<SipuliSopuli> ...mistähän löytäis jonkunlaista pitävää faktaa siitä kuinka moni suomalainen käyttää linuxia
<re-G> SipuliSopuli: pitäis viel erotella että missä käytössä
<SipuliSopuli> jokapäiväsessä
<ak-> siis desktop?
<SipuliSopuli> je
<SipuliSopuli> ajattelin nimittäin blogata myös
<ak-> tee kysely ja mainosta sitä ircissä ja esitä faktat sen pohjalta
<re-G> tuliskohan hieman nörtihtävä otos :P
<topyli> muista sanoa että vittu
<SipuliSopuli> topyli: on jo
<SipuliSopuli> tokassa lauseessa
<crope> ei se montaa prossaa ole, mutta enemmän varmaan ku muissa maissa keskimäärin jos ei eniten
<crope> muuten nelosen ruutu.fi pitää olla Adblock Plus poissa päältä Ubuntussa?
<SipuliSopuli> ei pid
<crope> tai ainaki näin muistelen emännän kironneen
<SipuliSopuli> mulla ainaki toimii sen kanssa ihan hyvin
<Sysi> riippuu estoista
<crope> ei eikö, jossain tuli sellanen vastaan että ilmoitti poista mainostenesto käytöstä tai muuten ei näytetä videoitakaan
<crope> mahto olla sitte joku muu
<tsaknorr1s> aina kun voi käyttää linux OS:ssää niin sen myös teen. Microsoft katos mun päästä 2004 :D
<tsaknorr1s> jos en saa jotain linuxilla tehtyä niin en tarvitse sitä :)
<crope> teet ite
<tsaknorr1s> ymmärrän kyllä jotain ammattilaista jonka täytyy saada tehtyä videotai muusiikit jollain tietyllä softalla :)
<tsaknorr1s> itse en noita harrasta
<ak-> jotain koulujuttuja sillontällön tullu vastaan mitä ei oo onnistunu linuxilla, mut nekin voi tehdä koulussa sit.. omasas elämässä ei kyl m$ riippuvuus ole tullut kohdalle moneen vuoteen
<re-G> tsaknorr1s: aika samalla asenteella liikkeellä :P vaikka mul on kyl toi steve-konekin tuolla
#ubuntu-fi 2010-11-28
<skfin> Yhteisön kokous tänään kello 20:30 http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Yhteis%C3%B6n_kokous
<Iltsu> mist lähtee debuggaa ku ei update-motd näytä pelaavan?
<tale> Iltsu: Millä tavalla varmistuit update-motd:n toimimattomuudesta?
<Iltsu> no sil ettei mun motdis oo mittää settii
<tale> Iltsu: Siis tiedostossa /etc/motd vai?
<Iltsu> joo /etc/motd on siis tyhjä
<Iltsu> Linux saria 2.6.35-14-generic #20~lucid2-Ubuntu SMP Sun Aug 8 00:38:49 UTC 2010 x86_64
<Iltsu> muuta siel ei luekkaa
<Tuplis> saaks kysyy tyhmänä et mitä sen pitäis sinne tehdä?
<Iltsu> update-motdin vai? no näyttää JÄNNÄÄ tietoa mikä mua kiinnostais
<Iltsu> esmes loadia, levynkäyttöö jne
<Iltsu> niiku se ennen teki
<Tuplis> hmm aijaa semmosta
<Iltsu> oliko 10.04 -> 10.10 päivitykses se vaa hajios
<Tuplis> elän viel hardy-aikakautta ni en tiiä moisia kotkotuksia :)
<Sysi> olikohan että säädetään eri paikasta
<Sysi> luin tosta manuaalia joskus
<Tuplis> onki muuten kähvelä
<Tuplis> vois laittaa itelle
<Sysi> mää aukasen aina suoraan ssh -t screen -dr
<Iltsu> en irssaa tol koneel
<tale> Iltsu: Olet siis tehnyt uuden tiedoston hakemistoon /etc/update-motd.d/. Millaisella komentorivillä sen jälkeen käynnistit update-motd:n?
<Iltsu> eikös se softa aja ite itteää?
<Iltsu> iha vakioskriptit mullon tuol
<tale> Iltsu: Näytä ls -lh /etc/update-motd.d pastebinissä.
<Tuplis> hö, tarvis monta värkkäämistä et sais hardyyn sen :/
<Iltsu> päätin vetää rankat ja --purge removel poistaa update-motd:n ja asentaa uusiks
<Iltsu> nyt mul ei oo mitää /etc/update-motd.d:ssä
<Iltsu> eihä se taas hyvi menny :D
<Iltsu> mistäs mä saisin esmes noi vakioskriptit sitte
<tale> Iltsu: Palautat ne varmuuskopioltasi.
<Iltsu> no en oo nähny pal järkee siit et ottaisi varmuuskopioit vakioskripteist
<tale> Iltsu: Kannattaisi ottaa varmuuskopioita jos purgella poistaa paketteja.
<Iltsu> toistan, kyseessä oli iha default konffi
<Iltsu> jonka ny kaiken järje mukaa pitäis tulla uudestaa paketi mukan
<tale> Iltsu: Ei mikään niistä hakemiston /etc/update-motd.d tiedostoista ole tullut update-motd-paketista.
<Iltsu> okke
<tale> Iltsu: Ne on tulleet paketeista base-files, update-notifier-common, update-manager-core.
<tale> Noi on siis minun Ubuntu 10.04 asennuksessa.
<Iltsu> apt-get --reinstall install base-files kuulostaa vähä vaaralliselt
<Iltsu> joten taidan jättää välii
<Iltsu> :D
<tale> http://paste.ubuntu.com/537535/ Tommoset tiedostot siellä on.
<Iltsu> sisältöö kaipaisin
<Iltsu> dodi nyt o talelta skriptit mut motd:ssä ei mitää uutta
<tale> Iltsu: Tee nyt tiedosto sinne hakemistoon, nimeksi pistä 97-kokeilu
<tale> Tossa tiedostossa tulostat ekaksi tyhjän rivin, eli komento echo.
<tale> Sitten tulostat sen mitä nyt haluatki tulostaa, tai echo "Terve metsä" jos vaan kokeilet nyt ensi alkuun.
<tale> Pitäisi katsoa että viimeiseksi tulostuu rivinvaihto, tuo echo tekee sen kyllä.
<tale> Sitten koitat kirjautua sisään ja katot näkyykö.
<Iltsu> ei sano jou
<tale> On  Debian  GNU/Linux this file is a symbolic link pointing to /var/run.  The contents of this file are regenerated upon every system boot based on the contents of /etc/motd.tail.
<tale> Toi lukee Ubuntun mansivulla motd.
<Iltsu> mite mä nyt lähtisi sanoo ettei liity tähä mitenkää
<tale> Elikkäs ehkä muutokset tulee voimaan vasta bootissa, mikä kyllä vaikuttaa vähän rajoittuneelta.
<tale> Iltsu: Jaa, nyt luin vielä tarkemmin man-sivun. Muuta vielä se scriptitiedosto executableksi ja kirjaudu sisälle konsolilta. Sitten alkaa näkymään.
<tale> Tässähän oppii. En vielä 18:35 tiennyt mitään update-motd:stä, ja nyt osaan sitä käyttää.
<Iltsu> chmod -R 777 koko kansiol mut ei vielkää
<tale> Iltsu: Älä sen kansion oikeuksia muuta vaan sen tekemäsi tiedoston. Katso että oikeudet on samat kuin muillakin sen kansion tiedostoila, siis semmoiset kuin on tossa mun pistämässä pastebin-jutussa.
<Iltsu> no muutti toi -R tosiaan niitten tiedostojenki oikeudet samalla
<tale> Iltsu: Voit perua tekemäsi vikailmoituksen update-motd:stä, kyllä se tuntuu toimivan kuten pitää.
<Iltsu> no mulla ei toimi?
<tale> Iltsu: Pistä pastebiniin ls -lh /etc/update-motd.d ja cat se sun tiedosto.
<Iltsu> http://pastebin.com/TzPAzN16
<tale> Iltsu: No, ainakin  noilla tiedostoilla on erilaiset oikeudet kuin alunperin. http://paste.ubuntu.com/537535/
<tale> Iltsu: ja drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4,0K 2010-11-28 19:00 /etc/update-motd.d/
<Iltsu> 755
<Iltsu> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  57 2010-11-28 18:59 00-header
<Iltsu> nyt o mullaki tommoset
<tale> Iltsu: Eikä nävy jou kun kirjaudut konsolilta sisään?
<Iltsu> tale, ssh:lla kirjaudun toho koneesee
<tale> Iltsu: Kyllä se silloinkin näkyy minulla.
<Iltsu> no nii
<Iltsu> mistä mä lähden tätä debuggaa kun ei toi update-motd ei ajaudu
<Iltsu> ei oo nois skripteissä mitää vikaa
<tale> Iltsu: Kirjoitat sen scriptisi saman mallin mukaan kuin noi muut, eli eka rivi "!/bin/sh
<tale> Eiku #!/bin/sh
<Iltsu> siis
<Iltsu> nyt sit taas
<Iltsu> ei mua kiinnosta toi oma skripti
<Iltsu> mä haluisin et toi ajais alkuun noi vakioskriptitiki
<Iltsu> kun ongelma on nyt se ettei se joku joka ajaa tota update-motd:ia ei aja sitä
<tale> Iltsu: Entä jos komennat cat /etc/motd
<tale> Silloinkin pitäisi näkyä se mitä ne scriptit toitottaa.
<Iltsu> Linux saria 2.6.35-14-generic #20~lucid2-Ubuntu SMP Sun Aug 8 00:38:49 UTC 2010 x86_64
<Iltsu> ei muutaku uname -a oo siis ajettu
<tale> Iltsu: Kai muistit korjata myös sen hakemiston oikeudet ennalleen?
<Iltsu> ei oo siitä kiinni
<zonemi> mistäköhän johtuu että vaihdettaessa näytön päivitystaajuutta 60>24 alkaa kuva nykiin
<zonemi> toistettava materiaali on 24p ja käytössä vpdau ja rautapurku pelaa niin kuin pitääkin
<tale> Iltsu: Alkoiko toimimaan?
<Iltsu> no ei
<Iltsu> kun en tosiaan tiiä miksei update-motd aja itteensä
<Iltsu> tai miten se ees ajetaa?
<Iltsu> miten se ajetaa käsin?
<tale> Iltsu: Mikä Ubuntun version sinulla on? Mitä lsb_release -a
<Iltsu> 10.10 toki
<tale> Iltsu: Kuten tossa sanoin, komento cat /etc/motd
<Iltsu> cat /etc/motd ei varmaa aja update-motdia
<tale> Mulla on 10.04, mutta samalla lailla tuon luulis toimivan. Mutta mistäpä sen tietää, lue varmuuden vuoksi man update-motd
<Iltsu> tietkö sä ees mikä toi update-motd on
<Iltsu> /etc/motd on tiedosto joka tulostetaa kirjautumisen yhteydes
<Iltsu> update-motd muokkaa sitä tiedostoo
<Iltsu> mut jostai syystä se ei nyt muokkaa sitä tiedostoo vaik skriptit ja kaikki on kuosis
<bioterror> miksei vaan voi sudo nano /etc/motd?-)
<Iltsu> ai mun pitäis käsin naputella etteeni varten levynkäytöstä ja loadista tietoja?
<Iltsu> juu
<Iltsu> se olis varsin näppärää
<Iltsu> ts update-motd tekee juttuja automaattisesti
<bioterror> noh, asia erikseen jos tahtoo nähdä jotain tietoja kun loggaa sisää
<Iltsu> se on iha hienoo et jengi on neuvomas, mut kannattaa olla iha hiljaa jos ei oikeest tiiä aiheesta mitää
<tale> Iltsu: Ei update-motde sitä tiedostoa muokkaa.
<Iltsu> nojoo, harvemmi sitä tuli katottuu kyl silloo ku se toimi
<tale> bioterror: Koska toi on vanha tapa, nyt homma tehdään eri tavalla.
<Iltsu> no kerros toki miten toimii
<Iltsu> update-motd ajaa skriptei joittenka tulosteet se dumppaa motdiin
<tale> Kuten jo sanoin, tein kuten tuossa aiemmin neuvoin sinulle (seurasin man-sivun ohjetta), ja mulla toimii. cat /etc/motd sekä kirjautimien sisään konsolilta tai SSH:lla näyttää sen tulosteen minkä lisäsin.
<Iltsu> mis kohtaa sä oot sanonu ni luen rivi uudestaa
<tale> Iltsu: Muuten, jos olet muokannut tiedostoa /etc/motd niin se rikkoo tämän systeemin. Tiedoston pitää olla symbolinen linkki tiedostoon /var/run/motd
<Iltsu> no en oo muokannu sitä tiedostoo
<Iltsu> ja se on symbolinen linkki /var/run/motdiin
<Iltsu> mut eihä se silti toimi
<Iltsu> kun jostain syystä noita /etc/update-motd.d:ssä olevia skriptejä ei ajeta vaikka pitäis
<tale> Iltsu: Minkä paketin poistit tuossa 18:44?
<Iltsu> apt-get --purge remove update-motd
<tale> Iltsu: Minulla ei ole asennettuna pakettia update-motd.
<Iltsu> no hä
<tale> Iltsu: Ton paketin kuvauksesta saa sen käsityksen, että sen toiminnallisuus on nyt toteutettu muuten.
<Iltsu> mikä sitten ajaa noi /etc/update-motd.d:n skriptit
<tale>  The functionality formerly provided by this package is now integrated into pam_motd, in libpam-modules.
<tale> Iltsu: Eli jos olet ton paketin asentanut, sun pitää sen paketin ohjeista lukea miten sitä käytetään, siis /usr/share/doc/update-motd.
<tale> Iltsu: Tai poistaa se paketti ja käyttää Ubuntun nykyistä vakiotoimintoa ton tekemiseen.
<tale> Mulla on tässä asennettuna vakioubuntu, plus eri ikkunamanagereita muttei noihin järjestelmätason juttuihin ylimääräisiä paketteja.
<tale> Ubuntussa siis /etc/motd ja /etc/update-motd.d/ toimii vaikkei toi paketti ole asennettuna, ainakin jos on vakioubuntu asennettu.
<Finnish> Milläs saap cd:ltä ripattua biisit waveiks?
<inz> cdparanoia, sound-juicer esim
<pesasa> Tai kde:ssa ihan vaan hiirellä raahaamalla.
<Wolde> Iltaa nyt täälläkin, ehdin jo offtopicin puolella avautua kun en lukenut kanavan nimeä loppuun asti mutta joo;
<Wolde> init: udevtrigger main process (431) terminated with status 1
<Wolde> init: udevtrigger post-stop process (432) terminated with status 1
<Wolde> init: udevmonitor main process (430) killet by TERM signal
<Wolde> Ja tuohon sitten jäädään jumiin recovery tilassa :I
<Wolde> Jos normisti yrittää ubuntun käynnistellä niin tuleekin mielenkiintoinen valoshow latauspalkin jälkeen
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-21
<heikki_> moikka. Onks kukaan saanu toimimaan tota font forgea? Mulla se kaatuilee koko aika kun oon importannu svg:n, siis ei heti mut kun alan tekeen jotaki ja painana esim alttia niin kaatuu
<heikki_> ctrl itseasiassa
<inz> Mää oon kans huomannu, että se on aika kaatumisherkkä
<heikki_> millähän sitä sit tekis fontteja
<heikki_> ois parempi jos toi tiputettais repoista pois kokonaan ku on niin buginen
<inz> Sen fontforgen tekijä on vähän "hassu", kun se ei oo suostunu käyttään mitään widget toolkittiä
<heikki_> joo
<alythess> joko blu-rayt toistuu ongelmitta ubuntulla?
<anger> joo ja ei
<anger> datan kyllä saa luettua, mutta jos se on salattua niin ei taida saada lennossa purettua
<harto_> nyt apua
<harto_> ajattelin ottaa vähän työpöytätehosteita pois käytöstä kun ei tämä X6 prossukaan näytä kestävän ihan kaikkea mahdollista
<harto_> avasin compiz-settings-managerin ja navigoin siellä aikani, mutta ennen kuin mihinkään ehdin koskea niin joku tässä (unity?) kaatui niin, että kaikki sovellukset jäi pyörimään ja hiiri liikkui mut mitään ei pystyny tekemään, mitään klikkaamaan eikä näppäimistölläkään esim. vaihtamaan aktiivista ikkunaa
<Sysi> oikeastaanhan niiden pitäis pyöriä näyttiksellä
<harto_> käynnistin koneen uudestaan niin launcher puuttuu kokonaan...
<ath> Menitköhän laittamaan Unityn pois päältä :)
<harto_> en mä siellä compizin asetuksissa tosiaan yhtään mitään ehtinyt klikata
<ath> No ei se välttämättä klikkausta tartte :)
<ath> Ennenkin ihmetelty, kun Unity laittaa itsensä pois.
<harto_> compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x2601127
<harto_> tollasta tulee kun yrittää käynnistää unityn
<harto_> mitenkäs se compiz config käynnistetään komentoriviltä?
<Sysi> oisko sama käyttää 2D:tä?
<harto_> no oon kyllä tykästynyt launcheriin
<harto_> on se käytettävyydessä taas askel kohti parempaa tulevaisuutta vaikka siinä muutama lapsus onkin ja muutaman jutun toivoisin olevan toisin ihan henk. koht. mieltymyksistä
<Sysi> unity-2d siis, eikö se oo samanlainen
<harto_> hmmm...
<harto_> enpä muistanutkaan että tämmönenkin istuntovaihtoehto tässä oli, kun laitoin heti asennuksen jälkeen koneen kirjautumaan suoraan sisään
<harto_> tämähän toimii vallan mainiosti
<harto_> eli tässä sain nyt samalla rysäyksellä kaikki mahdolliset tehostehärpäkkeet pois?
<Tekno> tapu tapu
<harto_> tuoksahtaa sarkastiselta aplodeeraukselta
<harto_> kiitos kuitenkin Sysi!
<hahlo> toimiikohan eeepc 1001px hyvin ubuntulla?
<Sysi> pitäis kai, inteliä ja atheros(?)
<hahlo> ilmeisesti sain vasta laitteen
<UrB> toimii se
<UrB> vaimolla on just semmottinen - ainut murhe on toimimaton sisäinen mikki
<UrB> äärettömän paljon käyttökelpoisempi sillä kuin mukana tulleella w7 startterilla :)
<hahlo> UrB: hyvä tietää se seiska tosiaan hidas siinä
<indrani> Jaksaiskahan joku selventää, että miten saan "muutaman tiedoston tuhottua konsolin kautta", kun tuli vastaava ongelma kuin http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=20511.0 tuolla ?
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-22
<tuhoojabotti> inz: Kovo täys -> tyhjennä
<tuhoojabotti> Jotain tommosta tuos ketjus oli..
<tuhoojabotti> oho
<tuhoojabotti> Eipä ollu enää henkilö paikalla.
<hahlo> mitä versiota tuossa eeepc 1001px:ssä kannattaisi kokeilla, xubuntu, lubuntu vai kubuntu-netbook, tavallisessa netbook-versiossa vissiin unity vai?
<Sysi> kubuntu-netbookissa on melko paljo unityä muistuttava systeemi
<Sysi> xfce:ssä on enempi ominaisuuksia mutta joittenki mielestä lxde muistuttaa enemmän vanhaa gnomea
<hahlo> ahaa hyvä tietää
<n1ko> hmm, xfce:ssä enemmän ominaisuuksia kuin kubuntussa?
<n1ko> tai siis kde:ssä
<Sysi> enemmän kuin rivillä myöhemmin mainitussa lxde:ssä
<crizzy> ei kyllä
<Sysi> paneelissa pitäis olla enemmän vipuja, ikkunamankelissa ei välttis mutta niitten säätöön on GUI
<hahlo> nätisti asentui seiskan rinnalle rikkomatta mitään
<andyn> lxde näyttää lähinnä vessanpöntöstä alas vedetyltä varikselta.
<Sysi> ihan kivan näköinen se minusta on, verrattuna vaikka ubuntun teemaan :P
<andyn> unityyn jos saisi windowmaker-teeman, niin olisin tyytyväinen
<andyn> ai niin, jos ne bugit vielä joku viitsisi korjata.
<andyn> shuttleworthilla on sellainen ongelma, että se kuvittelee olevansa vähintäänkin jumala jos ei steve jobs.
<Sysi> 2D toimii kai hyvin
<Sysi> mää tykkään kyllä gnome-shellistä enempi, se on selkeämpi
<micahg> is anyone available to quickly test mozvoikko from the ubuntu-mozilla-security PPA, I'm worried it might have degraded with the update for compatibility with Firefox 8
<UrB> hahlo: 11.10:iin saa myös gnome-shellin sekun vaan asentamalla
<UrB> ei tarvitse kikkailuja - tosin ei sekään ole varauksetonta rakkautta saanut osakseen ;)
<UrB> mutta onpahan vaihtoehto
<UrB> itse pidän enemmän kuin unitystä
<Sysi> mää kuitenki edelleen käytän xfce:ä, mietin kyllä vaihtoa kde:hen
<UrB> mediakoneella (mythbuntu) on xfce ja kyllä se vaikuttaa melko karulta
<UrB> en tiedä mitä siitä saisi säätämällä aikaan
<Sysi> karu - tehokas :P
<UrB> sitä varten on terminaali :)
<UrB> gui:lta odotan vähän silmäkarkkiakin :D
<UrB> mutta makuasioita sano...
<Sysi> gnome-shellissä ei kyllä kauheasti karkkia oo
<UrB> ei, mutta on se melko sleek
<Sysi> upstream-xfce on aika karu verrattuna xubuntu-defaultteihin
<UrB> silmäkarkki ei omassa mielessä assosioidu koristeellisuuteent - yksinkertainekin voi näyttää makialta
<UrB> ohoh, tulipa typoja
<czr> kutsu niita silmakarkiksi niin kaikki on ihan fine.
<UrB> :)
<UrB> joo, ne on tekstin koristeita
<czr> itse kirjoitan kaiken tarkean aina rivien valiin.
<Sysi> czr: se on hauskaa siihen asti ku joku asperger-syndroomasta kärsivä yrittää ymmärtää mitä sanot
<UrB> mikähän xfce viritys siinä mythbuntussa lie on pohjalla
<UrB> voi olla että sitä on karsittu täydellisestä desktopista
<Sysi> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1110alpha1-large_004.jpg
<Sysi> alempi palkki itekseen piilottuva
<Iltsu> sanokaas jotai
<re-G> löä
<Sysi> @ping
<Sysi> botti hukassa :(
<czr> Sysi, ei mun tarkoitus ole viihdyttaa kaikkia.
<Mkaysi> Onkohan sillä se supybotin bugi, joka ping timeouttaa botin ja botti alkaa käyttämään resursseja niin paljon kuin pystyy. Tapahtunut myös monille uboteille.
<hahlo> toverilla #toisaalla on uudempi netbook n550 atomilla ja se puolestaan ei käy ubuntulla ollenkaan niin hyvin kuin tämä n450 laite
<ninnnu> Mkaysi: Fibubotin ongelmana on "Too many connections (global)"
<Mkaysi> Ok
<elias_a> Mikähän nyt on kun Picasa herjaa Ubuntussa muistialueen ylitystä?
<elias_a> Onkos muilla esiintynyt vastaavaa?
<Tekno> muisti loppu
<re-G> Tekno: mitään tekemistä muistin loppumisen kanssa
<re-G> Tekno: http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muistialueen_ylitys
<tale> elias_a: Tuo kai on "segmentation fault". Ohjelma yrittää viitata muistiosoitteeseen joka ei kuulu prosessin omistukseen. Yleensä vika ohjelmassa.
<elias_a> tale: Jep. Tämä on hankala kun se on itse asiassa winhotusbinääri, jota ajetaan samaan pakettiin pistetyn winen päällä.
<tale> elias_a: Ahaa, no silloin vika voi olla Winessäkin, tai jossain muussa härpäkkeessä joka tommoisessa tilanteessa tulee käyttöön.
<elias_a> Taisin löytää uudemman, natiiviversion.
<tale> Eikös vastaavia valokuvakokoelman hallintasovelluksia ole Ubuntussa natiivina useita?
<elias_a> Ei se paljoa auta jos ne kuvat on jo Picasassa.
<elias_a> Ei ollut uusin betakaan natiivi.
<elias_a> Mutta toimii.
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-23
<Finnish> Compiz huutaa HP:n läppärissä koko ajan melkein 30% cpun syöntiä
<Finnish> Saiskohan sen pienemmäks jos vaihtais "perinteisempään"?
<Sysi> classic tai unity-2d auttaa varmaan
<Finnish> Mistä saa vaihdettua?
<Sysi> kirjautumisikkunasta
<Finnish> Ok
<Finnish> Damn, ei ollu sisäänkirjautumisikkunassa vaihtoehtoja ton classicin yms suhteen
<Finnish> Tää on 11.10
<Sysi> joku fallback pitäis olla..
<Finnish> Tää on päivitetty 11.04:sta
<Finnish> Oisko tuolla sit jotain merkitystä
<Finnish> Ja tässä on automatic login päällä
<Sysi> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=40828.0
<Finnish> Tänks, kokeillaas
<SipuliSopuli> huuu, bitlbee toimii taas<3
<re-G> bitlbee toimii aina
<SipuliSopuli> ei toiminu ~kahteen viikkon mese ja facebookin meni rikki jokunen päivä sitten
<re-G> kyl mul vaa
<wave> niiltä on tullut patchi siihen ongelmaan
<wave> MSN connection fixed in bzr! http://gaa.st/Ghj Fix: http://bit.ly/sPCklh
<yakc> voiko jostain tehdä säädön tuon ubuntu 11.10 workspacejen kanssa, että kun klikkaan jotain applicationia niin se ei ensiksi tee sitä zoomausta siihen workspaceen vaan siirtyy suoraan valittuun appsiin
<yakc> jotenkin ihan järjettömän tyhmä tuo oletus systeemi
<SipuliSopuli> missäs sitä just uutisoitiin että ubuntun suosio laskenut..
<re-G> SipuliSopuli: tuliko yllätyksenä
<yakc> jaa meneehän tuo tuplaklikkauksella. ärsyttävä vaan tuo "välianimaatio"
<yakc> -a
<Sysi> lasketaankohan siihen derivaattien suosio vai litityykö tuo spekulaatiooihin että unity syö resursseja bugienkorjaukselta
<re-G> monet linuxkäyttäjät on lähteny pois windowsista, koska se yrittää olla käyttäjää viisaampi, ja nyt kun ubuntusta on tehty/tehdään sellainen niin ärsytys nousee ja jengi vaihtaa distroa
<yakc> mä en tiedä, mutta kyllä mä tykkään niin ubuntusta kuin unitystäkin
<SipuliSopuli> re-G: ei. Unity on aika kamala ja uskalla edes päivittää uusimpaan versioon
<Sysi> onneks on viis muutaki vaihtoehtoa
<Sysi> oikeastaan enempi mutta sanosin että viis varteenotettavaa
<re-G> tai viis sataa
<yakc> ven mä nyt tiedä kuinka massiivisista siirtymistä tuossakin on kyse :D
<yakc> SipuliSopuli, eli näkemättä paska :D
<re-G> Sysi: freebsd, openindiana, solaris, netbsd, minix?
<yakc> argh, linuxilla on oma panssarivaunukonservatiiviosasto
<SipuliSopuli> yakc: on mul jo unity käytössä, mut 11.10 on kuulemma aivan kamala
<SipuliSopuli> siihen uskalla en päivittää
<yakc> no oli tämä aluksi aika epätoivoinen
<Sysi> re-G: puhuin ihan vaan työympäristöistä
<yakc> mutta kyllä mä nyt olen jo ihan tyytis pääosin. tyytyväisempi kuin kuukausi sitten ainakin
<Sysi> Xfce, LXDE, KDE, Gnome3, Gnome-Shell
<re-G> Sysi: ja openbox <3
<yakc> harmi kun haluisin fb:n toimivan gwibberissä, mutta kun etsi infoa niin eihän se ole koskaan toiminutkaan siinä
<yakc> jotenkin huvittavaa, että sitä tarjotaan tuolla kuitenkin oletuksena siihenkin. lienee kyse siitä, että se on ainoa
<Sysi> re-G: se ei oo DE, LXDE:hän käyttää openboxia
<yakc> twitterin kanssa se kyllä pelaa vaikka tuntuu, että kuormittaa ihan hyvin tän nuhapumpun sisuskaluja
<re-G> Sysi: nomut. Esmes crunchbangissa on openbox, ja se on taas ihan eri juttu ku lxde :P
<Sysi> re-G: !#:ssä on joku viritys jossa on openbox ja joku paneeli, jos oikein muistan
<re-G> joo
<topyli> ei gnome-shellikään ole DE
<Sysi> "käyttöympäristöä" on vaikea rajata nykyään, etenki ku gnome3. unity ja gnome-shell on oikeastaan samaa
<skfin> Niih, ei KDE:kaan ole enään DE vaan SC
<Iltsu> mist ihmeest SC on lyhenne?
<Sysi> mikä konteksti?
<Iltsu> de, desktop enviroment o iha selkee
<Sysi> aa, software compilation
<Iltsu> 22:46:23 < skfin> Niih, ei KDE:kaan ole enään DE vaan SC
<Iltsu> sit toho aikasempaa et jengi vaihtaa distroo ubuntusta
<Iltsu> mihi me yleesä sit vaihtaa
<Iltsu> ku debian/ubuntu o ainoo misä o fiksu paketinhallinta
<Iltsu> debianist ei oo versioo mikä sopis työpöydäl, ubuntust on mutku se hajoo joka päivityksee mikä o aika nihkee
<Sysi> mää tykkään fedoran ja archin pakettimankeleista
<Sysi> ihan hyvin debianki toimi työpöydällä
<Sysi> versiopäivityksessä hajoaa kaikki..
<ninnnu> Iltsu: Mint, Arch?
<ninnnu> Vaikka Mint onki vain Ubuntu-deriv
<Sysi> mint :(
<Sysi> nykyään on mint-debian-ripoff kans
<Iltsu> fedora, maailman hitain paketinhallinta
<Iltsu> ainaki ku viimeks koitin
<Sysi> en koskaa hoksannu tuota hitautta kyllä
<Iltsu> archista en tykänny viime kokeilemal, debian on vaa ni iselkee
<Iltsu> debianist pitäs osta valkkaa se paras paketti työpöydäl
<Sysi> enempi apt jumittaa siihen "luetaan pakettilistoja"
<Iltsu> stable tarjoo vähä turhan iäkäst
<Sysi> ei kai se haittaa ku vaan laittaa selaimelle repon
<Sysi> tai mää päivitin testingiin että sai uudemman xfce:n mutta seki toimi ihan hyvin
<Sysi> oneiricia vois kokeilla deskariin, haluaisin vaan kde:n muttaku kubuntu ei tykkää mun äänikortista
<Sysi> muilla distroilla toimii ja xfce:llä toimii, kubuntulla ei
<Iltsu> eikai se äänikortin toimimine nyt kde:stä oo kii
<Sysi> jostaki kde:n äänipalvelusta melko varmasti, samalla lailla hajos pulsella ja alsalla
<Sysi> 11.10 livelläki toimi niin kauan ku aukas ääniasetukset, sitte alko tulemaan vaabnhäiriöääntä
<Iltsu> mun edelline pöytökone oli kyl mainio
<Iltsu> 6.10 oli eka mil koitin, vast 8.10:ssä sain äänet toimimaa :d
<Sysi> mulla ois kyllä toinenki äänikortti..
<Sysi> mutta pitäis nukkuakki
<Iltsu> joo
<Iltsu> nykysel pöytäkoneel en oo ees koittanu
<Sysi> archissa on vikansa mutta siinä ois kivoissa paloissa kde ja muutenki aika käytettävä distro
<skfin> Hilight! Joo, SC on software compilation
<skfin> Mutta nyt öitä
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-24
<Finnish> Otin unity-3D:n pois päältä (2D) ja imuroin läppärin, putos HP-läpyskästä käyttölämmöt about 20 astetta...
<andyn> onko unity varmasti käytössä jos loginiksi on valittu unity eikä unity-2d?
<Finnish> http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=40828.0
<reukku> asensin KDEn äsken mutta ei toimi kun sisään kirjautuessa ja sen jälkeen on taas LXDE ja synaptic ei pelaa enää?
<reukku> mikä tossa on taas pielessä?
<reukku> KDE vaikuttaa muuten valloittaneen koneen mutta ilman KDE ulkonäköä :)
<pesasa> Täh? Kai sä siitä sisäänkirjautumisruudusta valitsit kde-työpöydän?
<reukku> öö luulisin..
<reukku> just aloinkin miettimään tota että menikö ohi jotenki
<elias_a> Onkos jollain tietoa Firewire-videokameroiden kaappauksen toimivuudesta Oneiricissa?
<elias_a> Sekä Kino että Kdenlive bugittavat samalla tavalla - HD-videon kaappaaminen ei vain onnistu.
<Iltsu> oneirc
<UrB> ei ole hd-kameraa, mutta normi dv-kamaa pitäisi kaapata (oneiricilla) vaan on firewire lieka jossain liian hyvässä tallessa
<elias_a> UrB: No mullakin se kaappasi eilen DV-kuvaa, mutta nyt kun pitäisi kaapata HDV-kuvaa, homma ei toimi.
<elias_a> Koitan seuraavaksi suoraan komentoriviltä dvgrabilla kunhan keksin kaikki sopivat vivut.
<elias_a> Mistähän löytyisi sopiva cheat sheet sille?
<UrB> laitappa tännekin jos löydät
<UrB> on tovi kun viimeksi noita kaappailin joten muistikuvat hataria
<elias_a> http://www.kinodv.org/article/archive/14/
<elias_a> Tuossa on aika hyvä dvgrab-kooste: http://www.kinodv.org/article/view/25/1/14/
<elias_a> Jep. Dvgrab toimii ongelmitta.
<elias_a> On sitten taas kerran särjetty asia, joka oli jo kunnossa.
<elias_a> Voihan kirosana ja sucuelin!
<pesasa> elias_a: Digikam on toinen, joka oli päätetty rikkoa Oneiriciin.
<elias_a> pesasa: Ai sekin on särki?
<pesasa> Olivat jättäneet pois tuen kameroille ptp:llä.
<elias_a> Pelkkää sillinhajua ilmassa, kele!
<pesasa> Aika olennainen asia tollasessa ohjelmassa.
<elias_a> Hetkinen - ptp? Mikäs se taas onkaan?
<pesasa> Oli kuulemma joku bugi.
<pesasa> Kameroista voi tyypillisesti lukea kuvat joko usb-muistin tapaan tai tuolla protokollalla.
<pesasa> Riippuen kamerasta.
<pesasa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/digikam/+bug/865032
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 865032 in digikam (Ubuntu) "digikam cannot connect to PTP cameras" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elias_a> Ei jumalauta. Alkoi muutten otsasuoni sykkimään...
<elias_a> Käsittämätöntä skeidaa!
<tale> Kukas kiroileepi?
<elias_a> tale: Minä.
<pesasa> Ilmeisesti niille tuli julkaisun lähetessä kiire ja libgphoto2-tuki piti jättää pois käännöksessä, jotta saivat 2.x-version mukaan.
<elias_a> Pistän vielä paremmaksi: Katainen sentään ja Väyrynen kanssa!
<tale> Minä noudan kuvat kamerasta komennolla gphoto2 --get-all-files
<pesasa> Ilmeisesti tuo tuki on kde:ssä muuten, eli onnistuu Dolphinilla tai Qwenviewillä kuvien haku.
<elias_a> Jep - joskos viettäisi vähän laatuaikaa ilman läppäriä nyt...
<anger> kde harrastanut tota aika paljon
<anger> eli karsitaan featureita jotka löytyy jo muualta
<anger> ihan fiksua jos vaan se muualta käyttö onnistuu mitenkään fiksusti
<anger> amarok tulee yhtenä esimerkkinä mieleen
<anger> joutu uudessa aika kauan ettimään miten sillä saa toistettua cd:t
<anger> nyt kun noi audiocd:tkin on niin integroitu dolphiniin tms
<pesasa> Vähän kyllä ihmetyttää se perustelu, että Digikam olisi kaatuillut, jos olisi otettu gphoto2-tuki mukaan, jos sama tuki toimii hyvin muissa kde-ohjelmissa. Ehkä tuo kuvien tuontityökalu olisi syytä olla erillisempi palikka, joka käyttäisi kde:n yleisiä palikoita.
<pesasa> Digikamin työkalu kuvien tuontiin kamerasta on ollut selkä, toimiva kapistus. Dolphinilla onnistuu kuvienhaku, mutta ne joutuu selaamaan tiedostojärjestelmän kaltaisesta hakemistopuusta, ehkä useammastakin hakemistosta.
<Pekke> terve,
<Pekke> osaakohan joku jeesiä, kun kaikki apt-get asentamiseen liittyvät komennot antavat herjan E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall. ubuntu 9.10 olisi tarkotus päivittää mutta ei onnistu...
<Pekke> samoin myös do-release-upgrade
<Pekke> netin foorumeita koluttu lävitte tuloksetta
<re-G> eletään vuotta 11
<re-G> 9.10:n päivittäminen ei kannata, koska joutuisit vetää jokaisen version läpi jos nykyaikaan meinasit päästä
<ninnnu> Kyllä tosta 10.04:ään pääsee
<Pekke> re-G: joo, tiedän
<ninnnu> Seo n sentään LTS
<ninnnu> ja siitä pääsee sit 12.04:ään
<Pekke> mutta ongelmana se, että pxe installia en saanut toimimaan, koneessa ei cd/dvd asemaa eikä myöskään tue buuttia usbltä
<re-G> kyl sinne on se 9.10:ki saatu asennettuu :P
<Pekke> sain vaivalla koneen pelittämään, meni aiemmin aina vain siihen busybox ruutuun...
<Pekke> mutta siis, en osaa noita dependencyitä korjata manuaalisesti, olen koittanut apt-get update && apt-cache policy paketinnimi
<Pekke> mutta ei auta
<re-G> http://nerdbynature.de/s9y/index.php?/archives/173-Internal-Error,-Could-not-perform-immediate-configuration-2-on-mountall.html
<re-G> ensimmäinen linkki
<re-G> kokeiltu?
<Pekke> tai jos jollain on joku maailmaa mullistava neuvo pxe asennukseen, vinkkejä otetaan vastaan. yritin tämän mukaan http://hugi.to/blog/archive/2006/12/23/ubuntu-pxe-install-via-windows/page/3
<Pekke> on kokeiltu
<Pekke> olisin kernaasti asentanut uusimman suoraan, mutta en saanut tosiaan tuota pxe installia toimimaan...
<re-G> Pekke: boottaa 9.10:n grubiin ja käske siitä jatkaa lataamista uudemman ubuntun asennustikulle
<Pekke> re-G: osaatko antaa tarkempaa vinkkiä miten tuo "käske jatkaa lataamista uudemman ubuntun asennustikulle" onnistuu?
<re-G> en mitään copypaste-neuvoja ulkomuistista :)
<re-G> mut shift-pohjassa boottaat ni pääse grub-menuun ja siitä oliko c-kirjasta niin pääset grubin shelliin
<re-G> sit set root=jotain kivaa
<re-G> googlaa vaikka grub2 chainload
<re-G> typottelen näemmä :)
<Pekke> ok, teen näin
<re-G> kertoo jotai väsymyksen määrästä ehkä
<Pekke> kiitoksia
<re-G> Pekke: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/create-independent-grub2-boot-loader-menu-in-usb-stick-819912/#post4035011 <- näyttäis äkkiseltään oikeilta loitsuilta.. pitää vaa kokeilla ja löytää mikä on oikea devicenumero
<re-G> tab-täydennys toimii grub2:ssa
<Pekke> ok, kiitoksia vaivannäöstä. pittää tuota testata.
<Pekke> oletettavasti vaatii myös jotain muistitikulle; voiko sinne laittaa pelkästään tuon ubuntu-installer kansion, vai vaatiiko koko asennus .iso:n?
<re-G> Pekke: iha normaalin boottaavan usb-tikun teet
<re-G> nyt uinumaan
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-26
<Bularthip> Hai
<Bularthip> Miksiköhän multa on pääsy estetty Ubuntun foorumeille? Winukalla toimii hyvin, ubuntulla ei :p
<UrB> MTU?
<UrB> tuo oli syy itsellä viimeksi kun osa nettisivuista ei auennut :)
<Bularthip> Jaa mikä MTU :o
<UrB> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_transmission_unit
<UrB> tuo
<UrB> pitäisi toimia automaagisesti mutta aina "joskus" näin ei tapahdu
<Bularthip> No siis ku mun ongelma on "Vieras, sinulta on estetty keskustelualueen käyttö." "Your IP-address or email address is being blocked. Join #ubuntu-fi-tiimit IRC channel at Freenode to fix this. http://wiki.ubuntu-fi.org/Postituslistat_ja_IRC "
<Bularthip> Ja siis tuo tulee heti tossa http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/, eli en voi edes kirjautua sisään tai mitään.
<andyn> windows ja linux taitavat saada dhcp:llä eri osoitteet
<andyn> ja toinen näistä osoitteista sitten on estetyssä osoiteavaruudessa
<Bularthip> No mullon viel VPN. Winukalla toimii päällä tai poispäällä, molemminpuolin. Ubuntulla taas ei sitten kumminkaan
<Echramath> Miksiköhän niin käy.
<Bularthip> Noh, tässä samalla ku ei kerta päästä foorumeille niin osaiskohan kukaan sanoo miten saan Gnomen toimimaan kunnolla? Mulla on AMD Ati 5770 ja uusimmat ajurit. Nuo Gnomen animaatiot välkkyy ja pätkii, ja loppujenlopuksi kaikki palkit ja menut katoaa ja pakko forcebootata kun siitä ei muuten pääse ulos
<Bularthip> Tahtoisin senverran kovasti kuitenkin tuota Gnomea käyttää. Tällähetkellä käytän Gnome Classikkia
<hahlo> Bularthip: onko pöytäkone kyseessä?
<Bularthip> Juu on
<hahlo> sitten voit koittaa nvidian korttia, niiden suljettu ajuri pelaa usein paremmin
<Bularthip> :/
<Bularthip> Noh, en kyllä ala ostaan uutta korttia senvuoksi että saan Gnomen toimimaan ku tuo kuitenki riittää mulle ihan hyvin :p
<UrB> eipä näemmä ollut mtu ongelma kun kerroit enemmän - melko kumman kuuloinen
<UrB> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/06/%23ubuntu-fi.txt - vuosi sitten ollut jollain sama :)
<Bularthip> Hö, virtualboxilla ei pääse :P
<re-G> Pekke: saitkos toimaa? ite jouduin juuri äske tekemään samanlaisen operaation ja nou problemo
#ubuntu-fi 2011-11-27
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/GIMP
<Mkaysi> Jos välityspalvelin on määritetty tiedostossa /etc/environment niin tottelevatko myös kaikki graafiset ohjelmat sitä (Google Chrome, Firefox) ?
<andyn> flash-plugin kun yrittää tulostaa jotain, niin ruudulle lävähtää ihan väärä printtidialogi
<andyn> siinä on vain tulostimen valinta ja page range, mitä voi muuttaa
<andyn> miten flashin saisi käyttämään gnomen printtidialogia?
<tale> Mkaysi: Kyllä pitäisi, jos siellä siis on ympäristömuuttuja http_proxy ja sillä oikea arvo. Vaikuttaa kaikkien koneen käyttäjien istunnoissa, kunhan niissä luetaan tuo tiedosto.
<tale> Mkaysi: Voi myös käyttäjäkohtaisesti käyttäjän login-scriptissä tuon asettaa.
<tale> Mkaysi: Tiedosto ~/.bashrc tai ~/.bash_login
<Mkaysi> Kiitos, piti varmistaa asia. Kyseessä on paikallinen Squid, joten se on /etc/environmentissa :)
<skfin> Uhm...
<skfin> Mitkä tehdä kun /etc/network/interfaces:ia ei saa muokattu edes roottin
<skfin> a
<skfin> Vaikka sen omistaja on root ja omistajalla on kirjoitus sekä lukuoikeus
<torde> onko chrootin alla tai jotain?
<czr_> skfin, oot mountannu tiedostojarjestelman read-onlyna
<skfin> Mutta tuo porukoiden ubuntu nyt ei suostu päivittymään
<skfin> torde: Ei ole
<Sysi> networkmanager?
<skfin> czr_: Muita pystyy muokkaamaan
<torde> onkohan se jotenkin auki
<czr_> ls -la /etc/network/ pastebiniin?
<czr_> ei ole auki. ei linuxissa ole sellaista "ominaisuutta" kuin windowissa
<torde> niinno, se on kyllä totta =P
<tale> skfin: Millä tavalla yrität sitä tiedostoa muokata?
<skfin> Oottakaas, vaihdan irkin toiselle koneelle
<skfin> tale: dpkg yrittää tehdä asetuksia -> Permission denied, roottina vim:illä koittaa muokata -> avaa readonlynä koska ei saa kirjoitettua
<tale> skfin: näytä pastebinissä df -hT ; mount ; ls -lh /etc/network
<skfin> Tossa tuo ensimmäinen paste: http://pastebin.com/sCEqF4Wy
<czr_> hmm. vim kyl avaa myos readonlyja jos luulee ettei saa kirjoitettua. eli tiedostoikat. mut oikein ne nayttais olevan. ellei aja vimmia ilmanrootin oikkia
<skfin> roottina juu vimiä
<skfin> http://pastebin.com/WP2uTqvM
<skfin> Oho, tonne tuli vimillä säätäessä hieman lisää backup-tiedostoja
<tale> skfin: Tiedostojärjestelmä on /dev/sda2 ja se on liitetty rw. Oikeuksiaki on.
<tale> skfin: Tee nyt näin: sudo bash
<skfin> Jees?
<tale> skfin: Sitten siinä samassa komentoikkunassa jossa nyt on rootin oikat, cd /etc/network ja vim interfaces
<skfin> Jep?
<tale> skfin: Saatko nyt muutettua sitä tiedostoa?
<skfin> En, kuten aiemmin sanoin
<skfin> Siis voin muokata sitä vim:issä muttei se sitä tallenna
<skfin> "interfaces" [kirjoitussuojattu] 7L, 175C
<tale> skfin: Mikä tarkkaan ottaen on se virheilmoitus? Ja miten menettelet, pastebin taas.
<tale> skfin: Muokkaa sitä komennolla editor interfaces
<skfin> "interfaces" E212: Tiedoston avaus kirjoittamista varten ei onnistu
<skfin> Toi on siis tallennusvaiheen virheilmo
<tale> skfin: Ja siinä rivin alussa näkyy # -merkki kun kirjoitat editor interfaces ?
<skfin> 'editor' avaa sen nanoon
<tale> skfin: Niin tekee. Mutta onko siinä rivin alussa #-merkki?
<Iltsu> mikä tiedostojärjestlmä sul siinon
<Iltsu> oisko se jotenki solmussa?
<skfin> Minkä rivin?
<Iltsu> niiku kuitenki vaik väittää olevansaki iha rw
<tale> Iltsu: SIllä on EXT4.
<Iltsu> hämärää
<skfin> Iltsu: Juuri asensin päivityksiä tähän ison liutan, se on rw
<skfin> Tohon se sit töppäs
<tale> skfin: Näytä pastebinissä, mikä on ruudulla kun kirjoitat "editor interfaces" , siis ennen kuin painat Enter.
<Iltsu> no jos kuitenki ajais sille sen tarkastuskälin?
<skfin> tale: Aa, oon mä root.
<skfin> En ole ihan peruskäyttäjä.
<skfin> Mutta varmistuksena: http://pastebin.com/T0n8ieVW
<tale> Ei se tiedostojärjestelmä ole jumissa, kerta skfin saa muita tiedostoja tehtyä tuohon samaan hakemistoon.
<tale> skfin: Kyllä toi rootin kehoitteelta näyttää. Merkillistä miksi root ei saa tiedostoa muokattua.
<skfin> Joo-o.
<tale> skfin: Jos kierretään pulma, eli kopioit sen tiedoston toiselle nimelle, muokkaat sitä ja sitten kopiot muokatun nimelle interfaces.
<skfin> Ja kun rootilla on rw tohon tiedostoon
<skfin> Mutta kun en mä pääse siitä alkuperäisestä interfaces:ista eroon
<tale> skfin: Niin juu, et saa sitä poistettuakaan?
<tale> skfin: No, mene sitten single user tilaan ja muokkaa se siellä.
<skfin> Ei kait ubuntulla enää runleveleillä väliä ole...
<tale> skfin: Kyllä Ubuntulla tiemmä on single user mode, kutsutaan Recovery Mode Grub2:n valikossa.
<skfin> Ohops, niimpäs onkin
<skfin> Mutta eipä toiminut sieltäkään käsin muokkaus eikä poisto
<tale> skfin: Boottasit kaksi kertaa näin nopeasti?
<skfin> Eikun kerran, läppärille vaihoin irkin
<skfin> Tuskin toi enää edes boottaa :D
<skfin> dpkg veti ittensä solmuun tuon takia
<tale> En ymmärrä miten se voi olla niin solmussa ettei single user tilassa saa tiedostoa poistettua.
<skfin> Jos boottaisi archin livetikun ja sieltä kokeilis poistettua?
<skfin> tale: No en minäkään ymmärrä että ei sen puoleen
<tale> Ja bootissa ext4:lle ajetaan tiedostojärjestelmän tarkistus jos se on suljettu huonosti.
<tale> skfin: Kokeile pakottaa file system check, eli teet shutdown -r -F now
<tale> skfin: Sitten seuraavassa bootissa tehdään tiedostojäsjestelmän tarkistus kaikilla tiedostojärjestelmille.
<czr_> hmm. kuulostaa aika omituiselta toi virhe kuitenkin
<Iltsu> koitin ehdotella tota muttei kelvannu
<tale> skfin: JOs toikaan ei auta, sitten voi sitä live-juttua kokeilla, mutta epäilen sen auttavan koska single user ei sekään auttanut.
<czr_> smartctl :-)
<czr_> tuskin siina kuitenkaan on mitaan ext immutable bittiakaan paalla
<skfin> Tuskin
<czr_> stracella tietty nakis mita yrittaa tehda kun yrittaa jotain tehda failille
<skfin> Perus ubuntuasennus
<czr_> dmesgista kannattaa katsoa onko i/o-virheita
<tale> skfin: Siinä archin livetikussa pitäisi sitten olla tuki Ext4-tiedostojärjestelmälle.
<tale> skfin: Sitä dpkg:n solmua vois koittaa availla suoraan, eli komentaa se toipumaan ja rakentamaan tietorakenteensa uudestaan.
<skfin> ajan nyt fsck
<skfin> ok, ei löytänyt virheitä
<tale> Miten se noin nopeasti meni?
<skfin> ext4:llä on selkeästi nopeampi fsck
<Sysi> aika nopea kai se on jos ei badblocksia aja
<tale> se on nopea silloin kun se ei oikeasti tee mitään, kattoo vaan unmountattu siististi.
<tale> skfin: Teitkö ton shutdownin -F tarkentimella että se tosiaan tekee sen tarkistuksen?
<skfin> czr_: dmesg on puhdas
<skfin> touchaan tota tiedostoa ja katson dmesgin, ei ole tullut yhtään uutta viestiä
<czr_> outoa se on sit kyl.
<skfin> tale: Noh, kun se ei ilmeisesti aja sitä kuitenkaan koska boottaan recovery modeen
<tale> skfin: Joo, silloin se pitäisi käsin komentaa menoon, semmoisella tarkentimella että tosiaan tehdään fsck eikä vaan tarkisteta clean bit.
<skfin> Joo-o
<skfin> Eli?
<tale> skfin: Boottaat sen tavallisesti, eli et valitse Recovery mode Grub2:n valikosta.
<skfin> Jep?
<tale> skfin: Kun ensin shutdown -F kera.
<skfin> (jos boottaa)
<tale> skfin: No jos se ei boottaa, on  ihan turha etsiä interfaces tiedoston vikaa, se on koko järjestelmä silloin tiltissä.
<skfin> Oho, boottaa se
<skfin> Jeps.
<skfin> fsck sanoo että puhdas
<skfin> -F -parametrillä
<skfin> Siis shutdownin -F parametrillä
<czr_> skfin, mita sanoo cp -r /etc/network /tmp
<tale> skfin: En nyt sitten enää tältä istumalta keksi mitään.
<tale> skfin: Tai, voit tietty tehdä chmod a+rwx /etc/network/interfaces
<skfin> czr_: Ei mitään
<czr_> md5sum /etc/network/interfaces /tmp/network/interfaces antaa saman tuloksen molempiin?
<skfin> tale: "Toiminto ei ole sallittu"
<skfin> czr_: Joo.
<tale> skfin: On kyllä omituista. Onko siinä jotain erikoista tehty, vai ihan asennettu Ubuntu ja sitten jotain asennusta ja päivitystä?
<skfin> Ubuntu tässä on ollut, 10.04 asennettu puhtaana ja siitä päivitelty
<skfin> Porukoiden kone, porukoilla ei ole rootteja tähän.
<tale> Päivitys nyt tietty voi sotkea, mutten oikein tiedä miten tuommoinen sotku voisi tulla.
<czr_> sul on strace asennettu siina?
<czr_> no tietty vanhempaa kernelia voi kokeilla
<skfin> czr_: On
<tale> skfin: Onko ne asentanut siihen jotain rootkittejä tai muuta häröilyohjelmaa?
<skfin> tale: En.
<czr_> skfin, voitko laittaa pastebiniin koko tan tulostuksen: strace chmod a+rwx /etc/network/interfaces
<skfin> Jotain perus kääntelyyn tarvittavia työkaluja on muttei nyt tämmöstä
<skfin> czr_: Odotas.
<tale> skfin: strace pitäisi onnistua asentumaan ihan noutamalla strace.deb -paketti ja asentamalla se dpkg:llä.
<skfin> Se on tässä jo
<czr_> strace taitaa tulla oletuksena ubuntuissa nykyaan. mika on hyva mulle.
<skfin> czr_: http://pastebin.com/4b5W9KZm
<skfin> Onko apua?
<czr_> katotaas
<czr_> rivi 37
<skfin> Jeps?
<czr_> hmm. mika kerneli sulla on ajossa?
<skfin> 3.0.0
<czr_> hmm. voithan tietty kokeilla jotain muuta kernelia? ehka?
<skfin> No kokeillaan
<skfin> 2.6.38 tossa tarjolla
<czr_> kokeile buutata jonku toisen distron live-cd mika kayttaa eri kernelia esim
<czr_> joo
<tale> skfin: Oletko varma, että se päivitys meni loppuun asti? Ettei jäänyt osa ajokaikaisista kirjastoista päivittymättä?
<czr_> se on about ainoa mita ehdottaisin enaa. jos fsck sanoo et "whii" niin.. emmietie.
<czr_> ei ne kirjastot vaikuttais tuohon chmodiin tale
<skfin> tale: No kun päivitys bugasi siihen ettei se pystynyt kirjottamaan tuota
<tale> skfin: Mikä Ubuntu siinä muuten on? lsb_release -a
<czr_> fchmodat on suoraan jarjestselmakutsu
<tale> czr_: Ai kernel osaa tehdä sen kokonaan itse?
<czr_> tale, riippuen siitä mitä tarkoitat "sillä", mut joo.
<czr_> teoriassa oikeuksien muutos ei vaadi kuin yhden järjestelmäkutsun
<skfin> tale: Tein siis 11.04 -> 11.10 päivityksen, dpkg tyssäsi siihen kun se ei saanut päivitettyä pakettia, kun tuota tiedostoa ei pystytty muokkaamaan
<czr_> oikeassa elämässä se chmod-ohjelma toki sit tekee kaikenlaista muutakin, niinkuin strace näyttää
<skfin> Mulla on suhteellisen suuria vaikeuksia ymmärtää tätä tilannetta. Siis...tuohon on kirjoitusoikeus...
<tale> skfin: Mielestäni tässä on vika kyseessä.
<tale> Onko 11.10 ubuntussa vakioina 3.x version ydin?
<skfin> On
<skfin> Mut siis tämä sama ongelma oli ennen 3.0.0-ytimen käyttöönottoa
<skfin> Ennen päivitystä oli 2.6.38
<skfin> Sillä mä aluksi yritin sitä muokata
<czr_> vika on joko kernelin VFS:ssa, ext4 ajurissa tai rakenteissa mita on levylla jotka aiheuttaa ext4-ajurin vaarin toimimisen
<czr_> tai sit kaantajassa milla kerneli on kaannetty
<czr_> eli oot jo aiemmin yrittany 2.6.38:lla muokata tuota failia?
<czr_> ja sit ku se ei onnistunu niin paivitit systeemin?
<czr_> vai siis mita ja missa jarjestyksessa?
<skfin> czr_: Ei.
<skfin> Vaan päivitin systeemin, päivitys keskeyty ja yritin muokata tuota ilman reboottia
<skfin> Sillon 3.0.0 ei ollut vielä käytössä
<skfin> Ja nyt kun livetikulta kokeilen (Kubuntu 11.04 w/ 2.6.38) niin ei toimi muokkaus vieläkään
<czr_> onpas hauska
<czr_> oisko virhe oikeasti sit ext4-ajurissa
<skfin> Ei ole yhtään hauska :D
<czr_> asenna uusiksi ja palauta backupeista?
<tale> skfin: Kannatan varmuuskopiolta palautusta, mutta ehdotan uusioivaa asennusta, koska ennenkin Ubuntun päivitystyökalu on tehnyt huonoa jälkeä.
<tale> skfin: http://porixi.l-a.fi/Ubuntun_päivitys
<skfin> Mutta ei kai Ubuntun päivitystyökalu nyt tälläiseen kykene
<tale> skfin: Jos se on vaan työpöytäkäytössä, voit myös asentaa 11.10 tyhjään levyyn ja kopioda /home takaisin. Sitten teet samat käyttäjätunnukset samoille ID numeroille ja ryhmille.
<tale> skfin: Jos se asennus menee poikki kesken kaiken, kone voi ollakin ihan sekaisin.
<skfin> /home on erillisellä
<czr_> ei se kykene tuollaiseen
<tale> skfin: Siis ei asennus vaan päivitys.
<czr_> tosin dpkg ja kaverit on aiemminkin trigannu bugeja glibc:ssa ja kernelissa
<skfin> Joo-o
<czr_> nimim joskus localeiden paivitys jumiutti 6 tuotantojarjestelmaa ennenku uskoin ettei saa koskea mihinkaan
<skfin> Päivän hämärä tietotekniikka on koettu.
<skfin> Ei se levyssäkään voi vika olla kun ei ole i/o -erroria
<czr_> voi olla
<czr_> palauttaa korruptoitunutta dataa jonka ext4-ajuri tulkkaa vaarin
<czr_> mut bugi on tosiaan silloinkin ext4-ajurissa
<tale> smartctl osaisi näyttää onko levyllä ollut virheitä.
<czr_> sen ei pitais huolia rikkinaista dataa
<skfin> Vain ja ainoastaan tuohon tiedostoon...ok.
<czr_> smartctl osaa naytaa vain tietyntyypiset viat
<czr_> no, se vika luultavasti on hakemistossa etc/network
<czr_> ei tiedostossa interfaces.
<skfin> Hakemistoon /etc/network kyllä pystyy tekemään muutoksia jne
<czr_> hmm. mikset uudelleennimea sita vanhaa ja tee uutta sen tilalle?
<czr_> jos se vika on inodessa
<czr_> eli mv interfaces interfaces.orig
<czr_> ja sit cp interfaces.orig interfaces
<skfin> Hmmm...
<skfin> :D
<skfin> Voisi kokeilla
<czr_> ei ole mitaan havittavaa sinansa
<czr_> ainakin selviaa onko se vika hakemistossa vai tiedoston inodessa ;-)
<tale> Onnistuuko mv jos cp ei toimi?
<czr_> tale, huh?
<czr_> cp luo ensin uuden tiedoston ja sit kopsaa sinne data
<czr_> mv luo atomisesti tiedoston inodelle uuden nimen kohdehakemistoon ja poistaa vanhasta hakemistosta sen nimen
<czr_> en tieda mita haet takaa, mut aika erilaisia operaatioita tuossa tapahtuu kyl
<tale> skfin sanoi ettei cp toiminut, mutta nyt kun tarkistin se olikin ettei sitä alkuperäistä tiedostoa saanut poistettua, cp vissiin sinänsä oli toiminut.
<skfin> Joo, siirsin ton hakemiston uudelle nimelle ja kopioin takasin
<skfin> Nyt pysty muokkaamaan
<czr_>  jee
 * czr_ tarjoaa onnitteluvirkisteen
<skfin> Mut toi vanha toki jäi tonne kummittelemaan
<czr_> en muista ootko taysikanen
<skfin> En mut....
<czr_> no, ota vanha levy talteen jonnekin
<czr_> laita uusi, uusi asennus
<czr_> sit vanhempana voit ottaa debug2fs:n kateen ja alkaa miettimaan et mitahan ihmetta ;-)
<czr_> tosin voi olla et muistan tuon tyokalun nimen vaarin
<skfin> Ajelin apt-get autoremove, clean ja autoclean tohon
<skfin> Eikös ne ole ne mitä toi päivitystyökalu suorittaa noin yleensä dpkg:n jälkeen?
 * czr_ shrugs
<czr_> joku muu tietänee :-)
<skfin> Toivotaan näin.
<elias_a> SAnokaapas miten Oneiriciin saa yläpalkkiin lisättyä appletteja? Verkon ja prosunkäyttö tekisi mieli saada näkyviin.
<re-G> elias_a: en tiä, ainut oneiric-asennus mulla on testailuasennus miten se toimii zfs-rootilla :)
<elias_a> re-G: Koitanpa kvg-konstia :P
<Sysi> unityllä taitaa olla melko heikkoa toi kustomointi..
<elias_a> Joo. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11305311
<elias_a> Voi kökkö!
<Sysi> ne vois saada työpöydälle kivasti conkyllä
<Sysi> tai tietty voi alkaa kattelemaan oisko KDE/Xfce/LXDE kiva
 * mjr vaihtoi Xfce:hen tässä välissä. Ihan sopivan kiva.
<elias_a> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Top-10-Ubuntu-11-04-Unity-Panel-Applets-208034.shtml
<elias_a> Jotain vetoapuja sentään :)
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-20
<anger> Onko joku ehtinyt kokeilla jo tätä: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-use-netflix-on-ubuntu
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WJOzPS -> [How To] Watch Netflix on Ubuntu | OMG! Ubuntu!
<n1ko> katoiks vikaa kappaletta :)
<anger> Joo
<anger> Voinee siis unohtaa käytön atom-htpc:llä :)
<n1ko> voinee ehkä joo :)
<n1ko> appletv maksaa satkun ja toimii ku junan vessa niin eipä maksa kauheasti vaivaa kikkailla
<n1ko> pihi ostaa tietty senkin viel käytettynä
<anger> No, pitää toi nyt testata kun on ilmasta katseluaikaa vielä jäljellä
<anger> Odotukset niin matalalla ettei voi kuin yllättyä positiivisesti
<n1ko> Saa aika matalalla olla
<n1ko> mullakin olla ja petyin karvaasti
<n1ko> kelasin sitä tarjontaa ja etsin että mistä mä näen sen lopun kontentin
<n1ko> oletin et se kontentti mikä näkyy päänäkymys on vaan niit suositeltui
<n1ko> mut siel on oikeasti iha sika vähän sitä kamaa
<n1ko> mutta, itse palvelu kyl toimii iha kivasti
<anger> toimiiko muuten tossa appletv:ssä flash?
<n1ko> ei
<anger> Mietin vaan näitä nettistriimejä
<anger> Tai spotify?
<n1ko> mitä nettistriimejä
<n1ko> spotify toimii
<anger> Esim. urhotv/veikkaustv
<n1ko> hmm eiku olikohan siihen spotifyclienttiä, jäin just pohtiin
<n1ko> ei se ole oikein oikea laite mihinkään webbisurffaukseen
<jjo> en muista ainakaan nähneeni sillä spottaria
<jjo> mut netflix toimii kyl tosi kivasti
<jjo> harmi jos sille ei tule hbo:ta
<n1ko> miksei tulis?
<anger> Jep, eli siihen kaatuisi pitkälti käyttö
<jjo> n1ko: noku ei sitä ole muuallakaan maailmassa tullut
<n1ko> aa, aika ihme
<jjo> sen perusteella mä oletin ettei netflixiäkään tulis
<jjo> jotenkin oletin etteivät ne halunneet kilpailua itunesille
<jjo> mut suomessa toi itunesin valikoima on kyl vielä surullisempi kuin netflixin
<Iltsu> jjo, HBO:lla ei oo missää muual olemas tota striimi-härdellii
<Iltsu> ne lanseeraa sen ekana pohjoismais
<jjo> netflixissä on useampia erinomaisia sarjoja
<jjo> Iltsu: mikäs toi hbo go sit on?
<n1ko> jjo: useampia, mutta kovin pieni määrä
<n1ko> ja vanhoja
<elias_a> Netflixin kohdalla kannattaa huomata, että yritys ei ole Safe Harbour-järjestelyssä mukana.
<jjo> no pari vuotta joo
<n1ko> elias_a: eli
<jjo> mut kyl vaikka jotain better off tediä ja party downia katsellessa hetke menee jos ei ole niitä aiemmin nähnyt
<elias_a> Tarkoittaa sitä, että voivat niin halutessaan myydä vaikka tiedot suomalaisten katselutottumuksista eteenpäin.
<n1ko> antaa myydä vaan
<jjo> kaks kautta kumpaakin ja sit vaikka fireflyta ja doctor whota/torchwoodia
<elias_a> n1ko: Ne voivat tehdä asiakkaiden henkilötiedoilla itse asiassa mitä vaan.
<n1ko> maailma ois parempi paikka jos tollasia asioita myytäs ja ostettas enemmän
<n1ko> elias_a: eivät voi, siihen on ihan lakeja olemassa
<n1ko> tuo on ihan höpöä taas
<elias_a> n1ko: Kuten esimerkiksi?
<n1ko> esimerkki mistä?
<n1ko> yksityisyyslaista?
<n1ko> ne voi myydä sen tiedon että suomalaiset 15-18v tykkää katsoa ohjelmia missä vilahtaa tissejä
<elias_a> n1ko: Tarjoan safkat viineineen juomineen jos oikeasti pystyt osoittamaan sellaisia lakeja, jotka rajoittavat USA:laisen yrityksen mahdollisuutta tehdä ei-USAlaisten asiakkaiden henkilötiedoilla mitä vain rankaisematta.
<n1ko> ne ei voi myydä sitä että f. naama katsoo samoja :)
<n1ko> elias_a: tarjoan sulle samat jos pystyt osottamaan että joku taho ois näin tehnyt
<n1ko> ja uskaltas ottaa tuota riskiä
<n1ko> firmoja pätee ne lait missä maissa ne toimii
<elias_a> Tästä on tullut nyt yhdessä aika kovien tekijöiden kanssa tullut esitelmöityä ja kyllä fakta on se, että mitään suojaa ei ole.
<n1ko> firmoihin jopa
<elias_a> n1ko: Ja taas väärin.
<elias_a> n1ko: Jos se kuluttaja on niin pöhkö, että se hyväksyy sopimuksen, jossa sanotaan, että riitatapaukset ratkaistaan Kaliforniassa niin ei sitä mikään Suomen laki suojaa.
<elias_a> On se jännä että tällaisista perusasioista on näin erilaisia käsityksiä liikkeellä.
<n1ko> ömm. siis netflixillähän luxemburgissa muistaakseni eurooppalafka
<n1ko> ja jos sitä ei koske eu:n jutut niin haluan kuulla että miksei
<n1ko> joo, muistin oikein jopa maaata myöden
<n1ko> mutta eniveis, tässä on nyt kyse siitä että ei tuollasilla firmoilla oo varaa kämmiä noiden kanssa
<n1ko> se on paljon suurempi uhka kuin joku pykälä suomen lakikirjassa
<n1ko> vaikutukset on ihan helvetisti suuremmat
<elias_a> Ei se paljon lohduta kun tietää sen, että joka tapauksessa ne joutuvat antamaan tiedusteluelimille piuhan konesaliin.
<elias_a> Ja senkin, että p-amerikkalaiset oikeasti ovat käyttäneet tiedustelutietoja myös taloudellisen hyödyn tavoittelemiseen.
<elias_a> n1ko: Ei se Luxemburgissa oleva tytäryhtiö mitään vaikuta jos se sopimus tehdään sen USA:ssa olevan emon kanssa.
<elias_a> Minä soitin sinne helldeskiin ja tarkistin asian.
<n1ko> minkähän verran helppari tietää ja mitähän mieltä joku tietoturvasuojavaltuutettu asiasta on
<n1ko> tietosuojavaltuutettu jopa
<n1ko> aina tulee turma mukaan :)
<n1ko> voit olla ihan oikeassakin kyllä, ootko purkanut tätä selvitystä johonkin? sulla tais joku blogi ainakin olla?
<elias_a> No mä itse asiassa teen asiasta sellaista isompaa selvitystä.
<elias_a> Siksi väitän, että tiedän näistä jutuista jotain.
<elias_a> Mulla on tällä hetkellä keskustelukumppaneina tyyppejä tasoa yliopiston tietoturvavastaava.
<ninnnu> elias_a: Mikä sen Luxemburgin tytäryhtiön funktio sitten on jos asiakkaat juttelee jenkkiemon kanssa? En yhtään ihmettelis jos nää mediatalojen kanssa tehdyt sopparit menee niin että jos materiaali on lisensoitu Luxemburgin yritykselle, sitä ei kauheesti tarvi näyttää jenkkiyrityksen asiakkaille
<elias_a> ninnnu: En tiedä. Tuo voi olla hyvä selitys.
<n1ko> yhtään väheksymättä sitä tyyppiä jonka kanssa tuota teet niin minkä verran sillä on kokemusta globaaleista jutuista
<n1ko> yliopistojen tarpeet lie vähän erilaiset
<elias_a> Blogaan tästä teemasta huomenna.
<n1ko> mutta viranomaisen mielipide mua kiinnostaisi
<elias_a> n1ko: No se globaalin näkökulman ja paikallisen lain yhteensovittaminen on tässä se ongelma.
<ninnnu> Tosin Netflix USA:n ja Netflix Suomen kanssa tapahtuu kyllä jotain asiakastottumus-tiedonsiirtoa. (src: tuorein Puhujainkulma)
<elias_a> Olemme tässä tivaamassa tietosuojavaltuutetulta asiasta kyllä.
<elias_a> Mutta asia, jota kysymme SAfe Harbour-järjestelyyn liittyen on sen verran hankala, että täytyy vielä lukea EU:n komission kaikki asiakirjat asiaan liittyen.
<ninnnu> Eli jos haet USA:ssa jotain ja siellä ei ole mutta tällä puolella on, Netflix Suomi ehdottaa sulle kyseistä leffaa/sarjaa sit seuraavalla kerralla
<elias_a> Vielä kerran siis.
<Iltsu> jjo, jaa en tiiä, josai ne huuteli et lanseeraa ton ekana tääl
<pesasa> Jaa miksikö Luxemburg? Olisko muun muassa verot, verot ja verot?
<es> ok
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-21
<Chat8957> Who here is a girl?
<Chat8957> Who here is a girl?
<Iltsu> jjo, https://secure.dslreports.com/shownews/HBO-Finally-Offers-Streaming-Standalone-Service-120999 tos sanotaan HBO Go toimii vaan niil kenel on kaapelist tilattuna HBO JA ISP on tehny sopparin HBO:n kans
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/j0yqmj -> HBO Finally Offers Streaming Standalone Service - Unfortunately It's Only in the Nordic Region | DSLReports.com, ISP Information
<Chat8957> Can people here speak English?
<Iltsu> nope, this is finnish Ubuntu support channel :d
<jjo> Iltsu: vähän erikoinen ratkaisu kyl
<jjo> no, hyvä etteivät yritä tuollaista täällä
<Ebure> miten tarkista onko netbeans asennukseni 64bit vai 32bit?
<Ebure> java-asennus on 64bit ilmeisesti, mutta mistä näen kummassa netbeaqns pyörii?
<Ebure> edeltävä tieto on tarkistettu netbeans -> help -> about ikkunasta
<mjr> eikös netbeans ole javaa?
<Ebure> eli järjestelmä on 64bit, java on 64bit, mutta netbeans ei tiedossa
<Ebure> on
<mjr> kun se kerran pyörii jvm:n päällä niin se pyörii 64-bittisenä jos jvm on 64-bittinen
<Ebure> kiitos
<Finnish> Mitähän ihanaa sitä keksis itelleen etukäteisjoululahjaks... Pari SSD-levyä on jo hankittu, niitä ei oikein enää tartte
<Finnish> Muistiakin on koneissa tarpeeks, ulkosia kovalevyjäkin on melkein liikaa.. Sisäisiäkin kovoja on tarpeeks
<shanttu> tekee mieli testailla tuota Crunchbangia enemmänkin netbookissa. Onko sen asentaminen Ubuntun rinnalle ihan helppo? Ensin tekee osion ja asentaa siihen? Ei löydy oikein hyviä oppaita.
<Iltsu> jjo, joo mun mielest kans aika kusinen kombo :D
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-22
<elias_a> ninnnu, n1ko: Eilen puhuttua henkilötietoteemaa sivuten: http://eliaksenblogi.blogspot.fi/2012/11/henkilotietojen-kasittelysta-opetuksen.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UZ3uwe -> Eliaksen blogi: Henkilötietojen käsittelystä opetuksen tietojärjestelmissä
<gildean> elias_a: kirjotusvirhe: Ihmisillä on henkilötietojen käsittelyyn on ihmisillä...
<czr> hei sanokaas onko mitään yhdessä paketissa tulevaa virtuaali-keyboard-softsynth-pakettia mikä menis suoraan pulseaudion päälle?
<czr> ei tarvi olla erityisen laadukas/monipuolinen edes.
<czr> ah, nakojaan ulkoisen midi-kiipparin ja fluidsynthin viritys ei ollut ihan niin mahdotonta pulseaudion kanssa mita odotin. kiitoksia kaikista hyvista ehdotuksista
<elias_a> gildean: Kiitos. Korjataan.
<czr> elias_a, mielenkiintoinen postaus
<czr> muutenkin "hauskoja" viritelmät mis on vuokrattu "pilvestä" virtuaalipalvelin jolla hostataan useamman asiakkaan dataa ristiin yms jenkkifirma mut konesali eu:n alueella..
<czr> siinä sitä onkin sit miettimistä et öö.. mitähän rekisteriselosteeseen keksisi
<elias_a> czr: Kiitoksia!
<elias_a> czr: No kyllähän se on niille ihmisille kerrottava missä sitä dataa käsitellään.
<elias_a> Mihis se niko on nyt kadonnut kun olisi sille tuossa blogahduksessa luettavaa? :O
<elias_a> czr: Jatkamme aiheen käsittelyä huomenna.
<czr> elias_a, juu on toki, en sitä tarkoittanutkaan ettei pitäisi. lähinnä et nykyjärjestelmäkokonaisuudet ovat valumassa jatkuvasti vaikeammin hahmotettaviksi vastuu yms muiden asioiden osalta
<elias_a> Olemme käyneet läpi Safe Harbor-päätöksen jälkeistä EU:n komission asiakirja-aineistoa.
<elias_a> Ovat selkeästi huomanneet, että alkuperäiseen sopimukseen tuli valuvika.
<czr> on ollut varmaan mukavaa puuhaa ;-)
<elias_a> Sieltä löytyi mm. sellaisia sopimuspohjia, joilla SH-kompliantti toimija voi tehdä alihankintasopimuksen niin, että velvoitteet siirtyvät alihankkijalle.
<elias_a> SH-velvoitteet siis.
<elias_a> Eli nykyään niillä on vähän eri pelisäännöt datan hallinnoijalle ja puhtaalle prosessoijalle.
<czr> hmm. eli tilaaja pääsee pesemään kätensä?
<elias_a> Ei pääse.
<elias_a> Mutta tarkemmin huomisen kokouksen jälkeen. Kaverini on tuota tutkaillut vähän tarkemmin.
<czr> jees, ei hätiä :-)
<elias_a> Mutta kyllä tässä oikeasti on sellainen fiilis, että aika lähellä ollaan sitä kaikkein tärkeintä kipupistettä.
<czr> mut luulis et tuohon sun selvitykseen liittyen ois jotain ohjeistusta olemassa opetushallitukselta yms?
<elias_a> czr: Hah!
<elias_a> czr: Minähän se sitä niille kirjoitan :)
<czr> tai siis, luulis = perustuu odotuksiin siitä et oikeasti virkamieskoneistossa on joku oikeasti tietää mitä tekee
<czr> heh. ok :-)
<elias_a> Sen verran ne tajuaa että ihan turhasta en länkytä.
<czr> no hyvä et sentään sen
<czr> oot ainakin löytäny sit oikeat ihmiset sieltä
<elias_a> Mä olen siis nyt päivittämässä tätä: http://www.edu.fi/materiaaleja_ja_tyotapoja/tvt_opetuksessa/sosiaalisen_median_kayttoehdot_opetuksessa
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/WcGJ7J -> Edu.fi - Sosiaalisen median käyttöehdot opetuksessa
<elias_a> Sen takia mä näitä taas mietin.
<czr> ah, hienoa
<elias_a> Jos tulee jotain palveluita mieleen minkä ehdot pitäisi lukea niin kertokaa
<czr> twitter, instagram?
<czr> tosin en tiedä mikä on todennäköisyys et jälkimmäisestä innostuttaisiin kuvaamataidon ulkopuolella mut..
<czr> twitterin käyttöä voi ehkä joku harkitakin
<elias_a> Joo - twitter pitää ilman muuta lisätä.
<elias_a> Ja instagram on hyvä ajatus. Kyllä sitä voi käyttää mainiosti paikkasidonnaisen kuvatiedon esittämiseen.
<czr> dropbox?/gdrive/skydrive mita noita on
<czr> en tosin ole varma noiden sosiaalisuudesta, mut ryhmatyoskentelyssa yms projektiluontoisessa voi tulla vastaan
<czr> gdrive kai lienee google docsin osana tosin nykyaan
<elias_a> Täytyy johonkin vetää tuota rajaa. Yllättävän hidasta noiden ehtojen lukeminen on.
<czr> kyl. ei tosin niin hidasta kuin kauppasopimusten ja osakassopimusten, let me tell you
<czr> mut pysy niista erossa jos voit :-)
<czr> isoin ongelma imo noissa kayttoehdoissa on lahinna se et mita pitais ryhmana tehda siina vaiheessa kun palveluntarjoaja paattaa yksipuolisesti vaihtaa ehtoja
<czr> mika prosessi siina vaiheessa on tarjolla jollekin pikkupaikkakunnan opettajalle yms..
<czr> isoin ongelma sen jalkeen kun on loytany jotain mika sopii itselle siis.
<elias_a> czr: No mun neuvo on se, että noita käytettäessä pitäisi aina muistaa että niissä on vain perävalotakuu.
<czr> no, voisin kuvitella et ois ihan jarkevaa suomen kokoisessa valtiossa oikeasti jotenkin koordinoidakin noita asioita
<elias_a> Sen takia mä niitä ehtoja luen, että voin sitten sanoa niille että mikään ei ole niin varmaa kuin epävarmuus.
<czr> turhaa tyotahan se on jos jokainen joutuu itse miettimaan noita erikseen, kun lahtokohdat kuitenkin juridisesti on kaikilla samat
<czr> juup, mut jos ei sita erikseen ole tuolla mainittu voimakkaasti niin kannattanee jopa erillinen kappale aiheesta ehka? evt.
<elias_a> czr: Totta, mutta kun lähtökohta on se, että kaikki haluaa "keskittyä tekemiseen" = heiluttaa pirusti käsiään ja keksiä kilpaa tapoja käyttää noita palveluita opetuksessa.
<elias_a> Kukaan ei halua lukea käyttöehtoja.
<czr> (en ole tutustunut enemmän tuohon sivustoon mihin linkin heitit)
<czr> tottakai
<elias_a> No on siellä sivustolla Safe Harborista sellaista tietoa mitä ei ole muualla Suomeksi.
<czr> ja silleen se pitäiskin imo olla. mut olisi järkevää että joku yksi ihminen suomessa voisi vaikkapa noita tarkistaa työkseen kun muutoksia tulee ja sit raportoida jotenkin vastuuhenkilöille jotka vie viestin eteenpäin. newsletter-like!
<elias_a> korjaan, suomeksi.
<czr> :-)
<czr> jotenkin turhan työn valtiona toi nimenomainen homma ei imo vaikuta ihan niin turhalta kuitenkaan.
<czr> valtiossa jopa
<elias_a> No, olen samaa mieltä. Käytännössä "työkseen" tarkoittaa sitä, että luen niitä toista kertaa kun ekalla kerralla jouduin hommaan ihan vain siksi, että sanoin ääneen, että tällainen somehihhulointi on ihan perseestä kun ihmiset eivät edes tiedä mitä suosittelevat toisilleen.
<czr> tottakai. mut en usko et kuvittelet itsesi tekemassa tuota hommaa 8-16 periaatteella ilmaiseksi
<czr> ja kyl varmaan joku juristin tausta olisi sopivampi tuohon hommaan
<elias_a> En kuvittele ja kyllä olisi.
<czr> en toki vaheksy sun panosta, en todellakaan
<czr> mut tiedat ehka mita tarkoitan
<elias_a> Mutta kun niistä ei ole selvästikään tuohon.
<elias_a> Pitäisköhän sitä hommata vielä toinen tutkinto :D
<czr> no sepa se. mika ois se keino ajaa se viesti perille niille tahoille jotka pystyvat asialle tekemaan jotain. ja ei, ei ole hopealuoteja. ei tosin ihmissusiakaan. kai.
<czr> voin suositella sua linkedinissa sit
<czr> se riittanee? :-)
<elias_a> :P
<czr> ei ole valitettavasti mulla verkostoa virkakoneistoon yms suuntaan
<czr> aika aktiivisesti yrittäny pysyä itseasiassa erossa siitä maailmasta
<elias_a> Kyllä mä pärjään. Tunnen jo melkein kaikki.
<elias_a> Tai toisin päin :P
<czr> heh. oot pahamaineinen :-)
<elias_a> Mutta tää on aika outo juttu: http://www.galexia.com/public/research/assets/safe_harbor_fact_or_fiction_2008/
<czr> ei, hieno homma et oikeasti löytyy ihmisiä joilla on innostusta ja aikaa
<elias_a> Tää Connolly katosi kokonaan.
<czr> katosi_
<czr> ?
<elias_a> Vastasi aikoinaan pariin mailiin mutta sen jälkeen ei mitään puoleentoista vuoteen.
<elias_a> Pitää koittaa kaivella onko siitä kuulunut missään mitään.
<elias_a> Sen nimittäin piti tehdä tuosta päivitetty versio.
<czr> ah. ehkä vaihtoi paremminmaksavaan duuniin :-)
<czr> tai ehkä silläkin on se sama 8-16 ongelma ;-)
<elias_a> Vaihdoimme postia aiheesta ja sitten jannu katosi kokonaan.
<czr> no, olethan se pahamaineinen :-)
<elias_a> No olisi se kuitenkin voinut vastata kysymykseen "oletkos hengissä?"
<elias_a> Sitäpaitsi mä lupasin sille viedä asiaa eteenpäin EU:n komission suuntaan kun mulla silloin oli sinnekin vähän kontakteja.
<czr> hmm. soita galexialle ja kysy?
<elias_a> On se vielä hengissä: http://www.galexia.com/public/about/consultants/about_consultants-Chris.html
<elias_a> czr: Pitää lähettää kaunis viesti sille uudestaan.
<elias_a> Ovat tuolla ihan toisella puolella maailmaa niin maili on helpompi.
<czr> ehkä sil on "leave me alone, I know what I'm doing"-vaihe elämässään menossa. ei sitä koskaan ihmisistä tiedä kuitenkaan heidän elämäntilanteestaan yms
<elias_a> Näin se tietysti voi olla. Siksi ajattelin kiittää tuosta infosta ja näkökulmasta ja kertoa, mitä olemme täällä puuhaamassa.
 * czr nods
<czr> itselle on tullu niin useasti kylmää tuut-ääntä sähköpostitse ettei mikään enää ihmetytä
<czr> tosin se tuut alkaa yleensä siitä hetkestä kun kerron meidän MOC:it
<czr> MOQ:it jopa
<czr> (eli käytännössä tarvitaan niin vähän vuodessa jotain piiriä jossain tuotteessa, ettei ketään oikeasti kiinnosta edes yrittää vastata pariin kysymykseen)
<elias_a> Saattaa olla että kaveri riemastuu siitä oivalluksesta, että maailmanlaajuista tietojenkäsittelyä ei välttämättä voikaan oikeuttaa pelkällä SH:lla.
<czr> se ratkaistaan pilvellä
 * czr hides & runs
<czr> häiritsee toi HS-lyhenne vietävästi. ensin tulee mieleen SH4 Hitachilta, sit Helsingin Sanomat.
<czr> SH jopa
<czr> SaHa vois olla suomalaisittain toimivampi ;-)
<elias_a> http://funkd.org/~samu/ainutlaatuista_journalismia.png
<elias_a> czr: Aika hyvä lyhenne.
<czr> jep. olihan toi pidempikin versio aiheesta aika surkuhupaisa :-).
<Amateur> Onko wlanin toimivuuteen heittää mitään äkkinäistä vinkkiä
<Amateur> Verkkoyhteyksis ei ole mitään wlan vaihtoehtoa
<czr> se voi olla toimimatta tai toimia huonosti hyvin monesta syystä
<czr> joko wifipiirille ei ole ajuria, tai käytetty ajuri ei tue juuri sitä piiriä mikä wifilaitteessasi on
<czr> tai ajuri toimii huonosti. tai wifipiiri puuttuu laitteesta (on sekin mahdollista :-)
<Amateur> Kuinka tilannetta vois lähtee purkaan?
<Amateur> Wifi pitäis olla ainakin laitteen myyjän mukaan
<czr> selvitä ensin mikä wifilaite on oikeasti kyseessä. riippuen väylästä missä se on kiinni, lspci tai lsusb voi auttaa asiaa
<czr> toinen vaihtoehto on laittaa googleen "läppärin malli linux wifi problem" ja seurata leivänmuruja sieltä
<czr> harvemmin tulee vastaan rautaa millä joku jossain ei olisi linuxia kokeillut
<elias_a> Amateur: Mikäs vehje se on?
<Amateur> Ordi c591b
<elias_a> Oho. En ole koskaan edes kuullut moisesta.
<Amateur> Ei se mitään, en mäkään
<elias_a> Amateur: Ostitko Petrotekistä?
<Amateur> Ei oo oma kone
<Amateur> En tiä
<elias_a> Kyllä se myymänsä tukee, nimittäin.
<elias_a> Ok.
<elias_a> Amateur: Nonnii. Otas sitten komentorivi käyttöön, anna komento lspci ja kerro mikä wlan-piiri siinä on.
<elias_a> lspci antaa sitten useamman sivun tulostetta,joten pageup/down auttaa kelaamiseen.
<Amateur> Koitin sitä käskyä jo muttei se litannia sanonu mulle mitään
<Amateur> Saakohan tänne liittää koko rivin
<czr> ei
<czr> pastie.org tai codepag.org
<Amateur> Joo sitä minäki
<czr> heitä sinne, paina ok, ja se antaa sulle osoitteen. heitä osoite tänne niin vilkaistaan
<czr> tosin voi olla et ubuntulla on joku omakin pastebin-palvelu jossain mut noita kahta olen itse käyttänyt
<czr> codepad.org jopa..
<elias_a> Joku tosi pieni merkki tuo Ordi.
<elias_a> Ei siitä löydy edes speksejä.
<czr> niin on
<czr> virossa näyttäis olevan myynnissä lähes pelkästään
<elias_a> Ja Petrotekilla.
<czr> veikkaan et wifi chip on bcm, ja b44 ajuri pitäis ehkä aktivoida yms.
<Amateur> http://pastie.org/5419839
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/CtdXy8 -> #5419839 - Pastie
<czr> bcm onnistuu aina yllättämään niin positiivisesti :--)
<Amateur> toimiiko toi linkki
<czr> toimii
<czr> piiri on toi vika
<czr> realtek "jotain". hetko
<czr> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BmQawi -> drivers - Wireless card Realtek RTL8723AE-BT is not recognized - Ask Ubuntu
<czr> et ole ainoa tuon ongelman kanssa. tuossa on myös toi piirin oikea malli
<czr> näköjään aika huonosti tuettu piiri ainakin tuon jutun mukaan
<czr> ongelmasi lyhyesti on se ettei ubuntun käyttämä linux ydin tue piiriä (ytimen ajuri ei tunnista piiriä)
<elias_a> Mulla oli jossain thinkpadissa vastaava ongelma.
<czr> se että tukeeko jokin uudempi versio on hyvä kysymys, jos tuki on tullut, niin se on suht tuore
<elias_a> Mitenhän se nyt meni...
<elias_a> Muistaakseni se mun ongelma oli niin, että se toimi joskus ja sitten Canonical rikkoi sen tuen.
<czr> no tuohon ei ainakaan joku kk takaperin löytynyt edes realtekin ajuria linuxille, puhumattakaan et ois oikeasti kernelissä mukana
<elias_a> Ja sitten piti käsin blacklistata se default-ajuri ja ladata skriptillä toinen.
<czr> ja kommenttien perusteella toimivuus on huono jollain viritelmäversiollakin
<czr> Amateur, osta jostain halpa usb-wifi-tikku missä on linux-tuki? :-)
<czr> tai mihin on lähinnä
<elias_a> Amateur: Kyllä se on kuule niin, että fiksuinta on tosiaan hommata toinen.
<Amateur> Kehukaa jotain tikkua niin pannaan tieto eteenpäin
<czr> en sano etteikö sitä saisi toimitaan tuotakin, mut jos ei ole linuxia hirveästi käyttänyt/puukotellut, niin oppimiskynnys tullee olemaan kivulias
<elias_a> Samaa mieltä. En halua enää ryhtyä moiseen.
<elias_a> czr: Miksi USB-Wifi?
<czr> se on siirrettävissä muihinkin laitteisiin, plus ne on halpoja
<elias_a> Eiks noissa nykyään ole mitään korttipaikkoja?
<czr> oletuksella että wifiä haluaa käyttää
<czr> pci express-kortit on aika niche-markkina. se et löytää jonkun joka toimii linuxissa siellä vaatii astetta enemmän tuuria kuin bulkkiusbit
<elias_a> Mua harmittaa niissä USB-vehkeissä se, että aina on portti mekaanisesti vaarassa.
<czr> onhan se
<czr> maailma ei ole vielä valmis!
<elias_a> Ei oo, ei.
<czr> Amateur, katson jos löydän jotain mikä löytyy suomesta jotenkin järkevästi, hetki
<czr> Amateur, http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/catalog/3690c/USB-vaylaan-150Mbps pari ekaa ainakin väittää et ois linux-tuki
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/UnDs5x -> USB-väylään 150Mbps | Tuotekuvasto | Verkkokauppa.com
<czr> jos haluat varmuuden niin ota laitteen nimi, ja googleen "laitteen nimi linux problems" :-)
<czr> toi "linux problems" on aika hyvä avain yleensä. toki pitää hieman kriittisesti tuloksiakin osata llukea
<Amateur> Tolla sivulla muuten lukee jotakin että ajuritki olis saatavilla
<czr> "tolla sivulla", mitä sivua tarkoitat?
<Amateur> Siis se linkki minkä aikasemmin heititte
<czr> juu. mainitsin myös pari seikkaa siitä tuesta ja ajurista aiemmin.
<czr> (ei ole vaivan väärti)
<Amateur> Että olis virallisen epäviralliset eikä saa vielä nettisivuilta mutta dropboxista saa
<czr> oletko koskaan kääntänyt kerneliajureita ja osaatko patchata kerneliä yms?
<czr> jos osaat, ja kokemusta on, niin sit voin ehkä varauksella suositella
<czr> jos et, etkä tiedä edes mistä on kyse, en suosittele
<czr> ja kuten jo aiemmin kirjoitin, ilmeisesti ko ajuri ei ole erityisen hyvä. kuuluvuusongelmia oli raportoitu yms
<Amateur> Joo en mä ole mitään käännelly
<Amateur> Ja taitaa jäädä tekemättä tälläkin kertaa
<Amateur> Joo jääköön huomisellel
<Amateur> Saa mennä nukkuun niin jaksaa huomenna töis laiskotella ;)
<czr> :-)
<czr> onnea matkaan
<czr> nukkumisen ja muunkin suhteen :-)
<Amateur> mors
<elias_a> czr: Hyvin tuettu! Propsit!
<elias_a> Öitä!
<muliini> http://pesusienihilkka.blogspot.fi/2012/11/japanian-tragikoominen-historia.html
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/wh4K3V -> Teh Pesuhilkka: Japanian tragikoominen historia
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-23
<czr_> elias_a, jotenkin taistellu noiden wifien parissa ihan tarpeeksi jotta kellekään uudelle sitä suosittelisin harrastukseksi :-). ja huomenta :-)
<Amateur> Kävin eilen täällä kyselemässä kuinka saa wlanin pelaamaan ..nyt pelaa
<Amateur> Kaupan nimi oli petrotek tai joku semmonen ja ne anto saman linkin mitä täällä epäiltiin
<Amateur> http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/wireless-card-realtek-rtl8723ae-bt-is-not-recognized
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/BmQawi -> drivers - Wireless card Realtek RTL8723AE-BT is not recognized - Ask Ubuntu
<Amateur> No päätimme sitten kokeilla ja toimii
<czr> hienoa
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-24
<Finnish_> Mikähän ois paras messenger, yritän yhden naisen osoitetta lisätä ja ei meinaa näkyä mulle kutsua tai sinnepäähän kutsua..
<Finnish_> Pidgin ja empathy kokeiltu
<yaquya> amsn?
<Finnish_> Ah, kokeillaas
<olavi> Mikähän se semmonen vika on kun kaikki muut nettisivut aukeavat oikein nätisti, mutta kun kirjaudun gmailiin niin kirjautumisikkuna avautuu tavallisesti nopeasti mutta kun syötän tunnukseni niin selain (sekä chrome, chromium attä FF) vain jäävät näyttämään valkoisella ruudulla tekstiä Käsitellään... ja ei pääse koskaan siitä eteenpäin.
<robotti^> olavi: ehkä gmail on rikki
<SipuliSopuli> kuulostaa joo gmailin ongelmalta
<olavi> Tätä on ollut jo pari iltaa. Mites teillä muilla gmailin kanssa?
#ubuntu-fi 2012-11-25
<pesasa> Tänään Viikon VALO #100! Juhlan kunniaksi jotain vähän erilaista. Olkaa hyvät ja jakakaa. http://viikonvalo.fi/Viikon_VALO
<Max^> oke
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-18
<Hejkki> tale: oliks sullaki joku vastaava onkelma, vai miks kyselit? :)
<Hejkki> mistä löytyy changelog ubuntun kerneleihin?
<Hejkki> 3.11.0-13-generic on vissii nyt toi "uusin" saucyyn? haluaisin tietää onko mitä eroa tohon edeltäjään 3.11.0-12-generic
<Hejkki> noh, näyttäis viel ainakin toimivan wlani tällä uudella kernelillä
<Hejkki> vanhalla ei pelittäny
<mlpug> Hejkki, mulla tulee jotain sen näköistä kun komennan esim: apt-get changelog linux-image-3.11.0-13-lowlatency
<Hejkki> ahaa, ok katotaas
<Hejkki> ton mukaan ei ole tähän tehty muutoksia, ainakaan haulla ei löydy mittää. RT3290 wifi korti
<Hejkki> kannettavas
<mlpug> jos siellä on joku laajempi kokonaisuus korjattu niin ei just sinun korttia mainita
<Nakkel> Miten muutan network-managerissa verkkojen metric arvoja?
<Nakkel> Konffiin heittäminen ei tee mitään muutosta.
<Nakkel> Ihanku toi olis rikki tai pitäis tehdä jossain muualla. Vaikka siellä on metric asetuksen mahdollisuus.
<Nakkel> Hmph
<elias_a> Siis NM:n konffiin?
<Nakkel> Niih
<elias_a> Nakkel: Kai komensit sen kyykkyyn-ylös?
<Nakkel> Juup
<elias_a> Mkähän siinä sitten on...
<pesasa> Osaakos joku sanoa, mikä on nykyisin suositeltavin tapa asentaa Ubuntu/Linux Mac-koneelle OS X:n rinnalle?
<pesasa> Kun muistan, että muutama vuosi sitten oli jotain GPT/MBR osiointikikkailuja.
<pesasa> Kun nyt olisi upouusi typötyhjä ssd-levy tuossa ja olisi tarkoitus saada aikaiseksi toimiva ja robusti paketti.
<Sysi-> pesasa: mulla toimi kuhan vaan boottas cd:ltä ja alusti os x:llä luodun osion, en oo ihan varma mitä valikoin grubin kanssa
<pesasa> Siltä näyttäisi. Itse en ihan noin pitkälle vielä päässyt.
<pesasa> rEFIt on näköjään vanhentunut juttu ja sen on korvannut rEFInd.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-21
<marsupapu> Home sweet gnome.
<marsupapu> Kaikkien KDE-sekoilujen jälkeen palaan aina tähän tuttuun näkymään. Nyt kun ei ole enää Gnomea, niin XFCE:stä sain runnottua aikalailla gnome kakkosen näkösen.
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-22
<Gyndawyr> good morning
<pippone63> ciao
<pippone63> !list
<lubotu3> pippone63: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg lubotu3 !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg lubotu3 !alis ».
<anacron> :D
<elias_a> Wau!
<elias_a> Mikäs toi oli? :)
<Myrtti> normaalia italialaista toimintaa
<elias_a> ciaoatutti
<elias_a> ja silleen.
<ninnnu_> elias_a: irkin isoimmat kanavat tuppaa olemaan warekanavia joissa on botteja jotka tarjoilee tiedostoja, yleensä komennolla !list
<hahlo> kas enpä tuota tienny
<ninnnu_> t. idlaaja kanavalta joka on wappuisin IRCNetin suurin kanava joka ei liity waretukseen (...ja wapun jälkeen se on IRCNetin suurin warekanava joka liittyy Wappuradioon...)
<elias_a> ninnnu_: Tiesin kyllä tuon. Se, että moista kysytään tältä kanavalta on yllättävää.
<elias_a> Niin että ciaoatutti vain!
<ninnnu_> elias_a: noi varmaan käy järjestyksessä palvelimen tarjoamaa kanavalistaa läpi
<ninnnu_> (istujamäärän mukaan järjestettynä)
<elias_a> ninnnu_: No se selittää.
<elias_a> Sono on idiota etc.
<elias_a> Sai ansaitsemansa kohtelun.
<kirvesAxe> ...eiks se olis parempi jos toi botti antais listauksena tuoreimpien buntu-versioiden torrentit? :P
<Myrtti> !list-#ubuntu
<Myrtti> fail
<kirvesAxe> hihi
<ninnnu_> kirvesAxe: Liikaa ylläpidettävää. Tarvis päivittää puolen vuoden välein :P
<kirvesAxe> xD
<kirvesAxe> hoituis samalla kun vaihtaa topicin xD
<ninnnu_> ei noi noi topicceja lue
<elias_a> Sellanen lista heti pystyyn!
<kirvesAxe> se olis tietyllä tapaa myös tyylikästä pottuilua niille jotka ettii jotain laitonta ladattavaa ;)
<Aku506> Niin olis
<Iltsu> ois kyl :D
<Iltsu> mut emmä kyl oikee et kuka irkistä waree hakee
<Iltsu> oon kyl ollu mestoil ku kaveri o warettanu irkist, mut en oikee keksi mitä järkee sii on ku löytyy fiksumpiiki tapoi
<gildean> Iltsu: se oli sitä 90-lukua/2000-luvun alkua
<gildean> ennen torrentteja, irkistä sai paljon nopeemmin kun esim. edonkeystä jne.
<gildean> jos ei ollu pääsyä mihinkään ftp-palvelimelle
<Iltsu> se selvittää
<Iltsu> oi winmx :')
#ubuntu-fi 2013-11-24
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Chromium
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/b9nxKj -> 3x48 Chromium - Viikon VALO #152 | Viikon VALO
<Nakkel> Onko kellään kokemuksia HP:n powerin tuikkaamisesta Dellin läppäriin?
<Nakkel> Liitin ja speksit sopii kohdilleen.
<puhuri> sitten pitäisi toimia jos napaisuus (yleensä sama) ja jännite on kohdallaan ja tehoa riittää
<puhuri> 90-luvulla acerin läppäri toimi suoraan 12V akusta mutta ei ladannut omaa akkuaan (virtalähteessä taisi olla 15V jännite; nykyään läppäreissä kai lähempänä 20V järjestään)
<Nakkel> Puikkasin sisää ni pamahti ruudulle ilmotus että ei oo validi laturi. :/
<Nakkel> Tiedä sit kun järjestlemä väittää lataavansa silti.
<Nakkel> Joku DRM vamma kuitenki.
<Kilpuri> mistäköhän se tiesi sitten, että on värä laturi. olisikohan siinä joku 1mV jolla se tarkistaa ja vittuilee.
<DrGrov> Hyi hyi mitä kielenkäyttöä LOL :)
<Kilpuri> ai niin tämä ei ollutkaan piraattipuolueen kanava
<DrGrov> Kilpuri: :) Ei mua haittaa ollenkaan, kiva et näyttää tunteitaan ku joku asia menee helvettiin :)
<Echramath>  Lataako se?
<DrGrov> Voi kyllä olla että on jotenki kytketty DRM:ään tai vastaavaan...
<Kilpuri> No en minä uskonutkaan, että kukaan pahasti loukkaantuu. Taisin minä olla tietoinen siitä, että mille kanavalle kirjoitin. (DRM mainittu)
<DrGrov> Kunhan se lataa nii ei sitten pitäis olla mitään vikaa
<Echramath> Tavallaanhan se on hyväkin, että kuluttajalle kerrotaan, että väärä laturi.
<Echramath> Jos se luulee ostaneensa oikean.
<DrGrov> Kilpuri: Tietysti. Yritin vain leikkiä kukkahattutätiä näin omaan tylsyyteen.
<DrGrov> Vaikeeta toki näyttää ironiaa näin netin välityksellä. Ei taida oikeen onnistua vaikka kuinka yrittäis
<Kilpuri> En ole vähään aikaan tutkinut läppäreiden akkuja, mutta yleensä niissä on vissiin melko villejä jännitteitä, siis ei mitään 14,5V tai muutakaan minkä voisi saada suoraan jostain Anttilan muuntajasta
<Kilpuri> juu ja sarkasmi on vielä vaikeampaa.
<DrGrov> Niin, se vastaa onkin vaikeeta.
<Kilpuri> iroonisia virkkeitä vielä keksii. Mutta jos asia henkilöityy itseen tai johonkin muuhun, niin joku ei tajua kuitenkaan.
<DrGrov> Onko täällä muita futisfaneja btw?
<DrGrov> Juu, keksiihän niitä mut silti vaikeeta. Varsinkin menettää pointtinsa jos täytyy selittää mitä tarkoitti.
<DrGrov> Onko kenelläkään teistä muuten käytössä sellainen Kotiboksi Elisalta/Saunalahdelta routerina?
<DrGrov> Ei oo oikein löytyny vastausta et toimiikohan se usbi slave liittimenä et sais ulkoisen kovalevyn kytkettyy. Näyttää aina webinterface et sellainen kuvake on mahdollinen ku kattoo yleisnäkymää et mitä siihen on kytketty.
<ninnnu_> Kokeile? Ei se rikki mene
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: Tuosta sun vastauksesta päätellen olet nainen ja loogisesti olet tietysti oikeassa.
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: Ajattelin kysyä sen takia et jos joku muu olis törmänny samaan tai ajatellut samaa. Mut juu, kokeiluksi menee.
<ninnnu_> ja yleensä se kiintolevy on usb slave-laite. Jos siinä lootassa on ihan normaali USB-tökkeli mitä tietokoneissa yleensä on niin kyllä siihen kiintolevy menee ja todennäköisesti toimii myös.
<ninnnu_> Erikseen on sitten Openmokot ja muut hassuilulaitteet joissa on USB Mini joka kuitenkin osaa olla master-tilassa -> siihen voi työntää esim. hiiren.
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: Juu, katoin ja varmistin et usb slave on aktiivinen. Juu, normi usbi löytyy laatikosta. Ymmärsinkö oikeen, siis ainut vaatimus olis se usb slavena eikä masterina?
<DrGrov> Toinen pieni kysymys, onko kenelläkään käytössä jonkun operaattorin mokkulaa? Ajattelin et jos hankkis backupin jos tuo normiverkko katkeilee kuten on tapahtunu viime aikoina.
<DrGrov> Toimiiko mokkulat hyvin Ubuntussa, käytössä on 13.10 64-bittinen.
<tale> DrGrov: Ne mokkulat toimii vaivatta, jotka usb-modeswitch tunnistaa.
<DrGrov> tale: Ok, ei tartte olla välttämättä routerissa kiinni 3g backuppina vaan suoraan koneen usbiportissa?
<tale> DrGrov: Routerissa toimiminen ei ole Ubuntusta kiinni. Ubuntussa kiinni oleviin mokkuloihin pätee tuo mitä kirjoitin.
<DrGrov> tale: Ah okei, routerissa olis 3g backup Elisan/Saunalahden asetuksilla. Ok, parasta siis suoraan koneeseen ilman routeria.
<DrGrov> Onko helppo määritellä et missä vaiheessa se mokkula olis päämäräisenä nettiliittymänä vai joutuuko sen aina vaihtamaan jos netti kaatuu?
<DrGrov> tale: Äh, ei mitään. Kokeiluksi menee tuokin :)
<DrGrov> Parasta vain kokeilla et näkee miten toimii.
<tale> DrGrov: Voi myös lukea ohjeita ensin.
<DrGrov> tale: Tietysti voi. Ainahan ohjeet eivät oo niin selviä ku kysymyksessä on routeri joka on lafkan omalla firmiksellä.
<ninnnu_> Kotiboksiin (tai ainakin siihen jota jaettiin Wippiesin kanssa (en tarkoita Wifiboxia)) saa dd-wrt:n tai openwrt:n
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: Ok. Kuulostaa siltä et on sama boksi kysymyksessä.
<ninnnu_> http://wiki.openwrt.org/toh/arcadyan/arv7510pw
<Fibubot> http://is.gd/XAyzJN -> Arcadyan ARV7510PW    - OpenWrt Wiki
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: Kiitos linkistä :)
<DrGrov> Kuulostaa hyvältä et on "virtually unbrickable by virtue of the UART boot capability"
<ninnnu_> jos jaksaa ja osaa askarrella
<DrGrov> Tuolla sais sen boksin normiksi palautettua?
<ninnnu_> no tuolla on ohjeet miten ottaa nykyinen image talteen
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: Tietysti, se varsinki on hyvä ottaa.
<DrGrov> Toki sen firmiksen saa tietääkseni Saunalahdelta myös jos pyytää
<ninnnu_> jos siellä aspaa ny sattuu kiinnostamaan
<DrGrov> Niinpä, sekin tietysti olis vaatimuksena.
<DrGrov> Ei varmastikkaan kiinnosta kovinkaan paljoa
<DrGrov> Toisaalta et oo väliä et meneekö boksi päin helvettiä tuollaisen operaation takia vai ei koska ainahan voi hankkia uuden boksin halvalla joka ajaa samaa asiaa mitä yrittää nyt saada aikaiseksi
<DrGrov> Et silleen, yks hailee mitä boksille tapahtuu loppuviimein :)
<Kilpuri> niin tai hakee operaattorilta uuden ja palauttaa vanhan
<DrGrov> Kilpuri: Niinhän vois tehdä. Ainut ongelma taitaa olla ettei oo enää käytössä Saunalahden nettiliittymä vaan ihan muu. Boksi silti toimii.
<DrGrov> Jos menee mönkään tuo nii olisko merkkikohtaisia suosituksia jos hankkii uuden routerin?
<DrGrov> Vai mitä te muut käytätte?
<Kilpuri> Minulla on se vika, että on kaapeli modeemi. Sen ominaisuuksista ei ota mitään tolkkua, tietysti sen perään voi ostella purkkeja.
<Nakkel> Aika veikee toi Delli ja "väärä" laturi.
<Nakkel> Se on nyt vajaan 2h puksuttanu eikä akkua ole ladattu ollenkaan.
<Nakkel> Google osasi kertoa että jos tuikkaa ei-Dellin laturia siihen ni se kyllä juoksuttaa konetta mutta akun lataus on estetty.
<Nakkel> Sähkö-DRM ftw
<ninnnu_> se on tätä iloa kun akuissa on älyä...ettei ne räjähdä...
<DrGrov> Taas yksi syy miks ei tuu hankittua kannettavaa
<ninnnu_> on ne ihan mukavia
<elias_a> Milläs sitä sitten tehdään työmatkoilla töitä jos ei kannettavalla? :O
<DrGrov> elias_a: Niin, siinä tapauksessa.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Mut jos omaan käyttöön niin en henk.koht. koskaan osta kannettavaa
<DrGrov> Aina suoraan sanottuna jotain vittuilua akkujen sun muitten asioitten kanssa
<ninnnu_> kyl läppäri on ollu aika mukava kapine
<elias_a> DrGrov: No on niitä aika paljon sellaisia hommia harrastuksissakin joissa pöytäkone ei ole vaihtoehto.
<elias_a> Pöytäkone autotallissa / harrastehuoneessa? Ei kiitos.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Mua tosiaan ei pahemmin kiinnosta et onko harrastuksissa jne jne. Sanoin oman mielipiteeni, en provoa vastausta.
<elias_a> Pöytäkone autoon UPSin perään kun lähdetään ajamaan diagnostiikkatestiä OBD-testerillä...
<DrGrov> Et toki ymmärrän miks jotkut käyttävät kannettavaa mut toki totean et itse en koskaan hankkis
<elias_a> DrGrov: Enemmistölle sillä liikuteltavuudella on merkitystä.
<mlpug> Mua on alkanut jurppimaan, että läppärit kaatuilee. Ilmeisesti virranhallintaan liittyen.
<ninnnu_> DrGrov: Kunhan et nyt seuraavaksi sano että "mutta tabletit on tosi jees" niin oon ok sun mielipiteen kanssa :P
<DrGrov> elias_a: Niin? Mitäs se mua liikuttaa tavalla tai toisella?
<elias_a> DrGrov: Ei varmaan millään tavalla. Eikä minuakaan liikuta yhtään se, jos joku haluaa istua koneensa kanssa aina samassa nurkassa.
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: Yhdellä tavalla on ollu käytössä iPad hetkellisesti, mut se meni äkkiä emännälle.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Juuri näin, minkä takia sitten ees jaaritellaan tästä? :)
<elias_a> Aivan. Puhutaanpa siitä, miten sen dellin tunnistuksen saa ohitettua.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Juu, se on ainaki kiinnostavempi aihe ku siitä et jaaritellaan mielipiteistä mistä ei koskaaan oo oikeassa tai väärässä :)
<DrGrov> Tai sit jostain aivan muustakin voidaan, ei pahemmin itselläni oo väliä.
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: Oliko tuo vastaus tarpeeksi tyydyttävä?
<ninnnu_> DrGrov: oli
<DrGrov> ninnnu_: No kiva :) Mennäänkö tuonne nurkkaan halimaan? :P
<DrGrov> Saatana! :)
<elias_a> ninnnu_: Mistäs noille Bewaneille löytyy se dd-wrt
<DrGrov> Pahoittelut kielenkäytöstäni, nuuskapallero on jäänyt karkuteille.
<ninnnu_> elias_a: laitoin aiemmin openwrt:n wikilinkin jossa jutellaan asiasta. DD-WRT:stä en tiiä
<elias_a> ninnnu_: Ok. Kiitos!
<pesasa> elias_a: Oman Bewanin kanssa suunnitelmat siirtyivät tulevaisuuteen, kun tarttis vissiin ruveta availemaan laatikkoa ja leikkimään jonkun sarjakaapelin kanssa. Just nyt ei kiinnosta niin paljoa.
<DrGrov> Tuota omaa Bewan boksia käyn mukiloimassa joulun aikaan snapsin yhteydessä. Valmiiks ostettu jo uusi routeri ja ei muuta ku vähän kanssakäymistä boksin kanssa.
<elias_a> pesasa: Joo - mullakaan ei ole liikoja aikaa moiseen harrasteluun.
<DrGrov> Mielenkiintoinen teoria nousi juuri päähän.
<DrGrov> Ensiks kysytään tiettyä asiaa ja sittenkin päätetään ettei aika riitä. Mielenkiintoista, siis motivaation puutetta.
<DrGrov> Ihan omasta kannastani tätä nyt sitten ajattelen ettei kukaan tunne oloansa loukatuksi, eihän täs oikeen tiedä et kuka vetää herneen nenään
<pesasa> Joo, itsellä ainakin olisi kyllä kiinnostusta, mutta juuri motivaatiota ei ihan niin paljoa, että ainakaan juuri nyt ryhtyisin toimeen. Kun yhteydet toimivat näinkin.
<DrGrov> pesasa: Itse mietin vähän samaa nyt ku hetkellisesti tarkemmin mietin. Itse siis ajattelin et tekisin tuon mut yhteydet nyt silti toimivat.
<Myrtti> kannettava jonka saa liitettyä teleskooppiin ♥
<elias_a> DrGrov: Fläsäyttämiseen olisi aikaa, mutta jos sitä varten täytyy tehdä esim. itse juottaen joku eksoottinen sarjakaapeli niin ei oikein ehdi nyt.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Sanoinko et puhuin tarkalleen sinusta?
<DrGrov> elias_a: Mutta juu, ymmärrän. :)
<elias_a> DrGrov: Et. Tosin sinusta nyt ei saa selvää, että kenelle sinä puhut.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Lue tuo teksti ja ne rivit mis kirjoitan et mietin omalta kannaltani. Ei kai se niin vaikeeta ole tavata sanat oikeeseen järjestykseen et niistä saa selvää.
<elias_a> DrGrov: No kerropa mitä käyttämäsi ilmaisu "ihan omasta kannastani ajattelen" tarkoittaa.
<elias_a> Todella hankala hahmottaa mitä tarkoitat jos kirjallinen ilmaisu on samaa tasoa kuin amiksen tupakkanurkalla.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Tarkoitan omasta kannastani ajattelen et itselläni on todellakin motivaatiota tehdä omalle Bewanin boxille tuo toimenpide mut miettiessäni tarkemmin niin aikaa kuluu liikaa.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Mielummin ilmaisen itseäni kirjallisesti huonosti kun en tajua simppeliä lausetta jos nyt ruvetaan viiltämään sitä saatanan pilkkua ihan kunnolla.
<elias_a> DrGrov: No minä en ainakaan käsittänyt tuosta mokelluksestasi juuri enempää kuin aiemmminkaan. Mutta se nyt on kaiketi minun ongelmani. Jatkakaa!
<DrGrov> pesasa: Ihan kyselen vain, sinä nähtävästi sait selvää mitä tarkoitin tuosta Bewanin boxista jne.?
<DrGrov> pesasa: Ihan vain et tajuaa itse et onko liian tyhmä vai liian viisas :D
<pesasa> No ainakin tuo heti perään sanomasi: "Ihan omasta kannastani tätä nyt ..." oli ihan selvä.
<DrGrov> pesasa: No niin, sitähän minäkin nyt saatana ajattelinkin et en kai minä nyt näin helvetin tyhmä voi olla :D
<DrGrov> pesasa: Pahoittelut sisältämistä kirosanoista :)
<DrGrov> pesasa: Mut juu, se oli sivuseikka :)
<DrGrov> elias_a: Jees box. Jatketaan!
<Kilpuri> elias_a: pöytäkone autotallissa kuminäppäimistöllä on parhaimmuutta, se on sitten toinen juttu, että mihin kukakin tarvitsee kannettavaa.
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Miten olet järkkäillyt pölysuojauksen?
<Kilpuri> riippuu kotelosta.
<elias_a> Kilpuri: Läppärin saa aika helposti pölyävien töiden ajaksi johonkin salkkuun tms. mutta noissa pöytäkoneissa on talleissa tuulettimet poikkeuksetta huutaneet kuolemaa.
<Kilpuri> Riippuu vähän koneestakin, että sattuuko siinä iso vahinko jos se menee särki.
<elias_a> No sillä ei useinkaan ole merkitystä mutta olis kiva jos voisi hommat hoitaa vielä vähän aikaa :P
<Kilpuri> Saahan sen koneen koteloitua (kotelon koteloon, mutta tarvitseehan se ilmaa kuitenkin)
<Kilpuri> no saahan niihin kannettaviin irrallisia näppäimistöjä.
<elias_a> Juu... saa kyllä.
<elias_a> Ja niitä on käytettykin.
<Kilpuri> riippuu siitäkin, että korjaako autoa autotallissa vai tekeekö jotain puusepäntöitä.
<Kilpuri> Meillä verstas on vähän autotallia isompi, siellä se kone on "seinän takana", siellä missä kahvinkeitinkin.
<elias_a> Joo. Mulla on tuollainen pieni ok-talon talli.
<elias_a> Siellä kulkee mukana vanha läppäri ja siinä on kiinni rupuinen vanha näppis ja hiiri.
<DrGrov> Ei taida olla futisfaneja täällä?
<elias_a> Täällä oikeastaan on pysytty aika lailla ubuntu-asioissa kun tämä on "se virallinen" tukikanava.
<sippis> hm, mitenhän midorille sais kerrottua sitä käynnistäessä et mitä zoom-leveliä haluu käyttää...
<elias_a> Häviää muuten tukipyynnöt kohinaan.
<DrGrov> elias_a: Selvä, tietääkseni täs oli suht paljon offtopiccia muuten paitsi minulta. Mutta juu, menen tuonne offtopicin puolelle.
<Nakkel> Mitä mä teen väärin? Levyllä A on tilaa 87 gigaa, levyllä B on tavaraa 74 gigaa. Kopioin levyn B mätöt levylle A ja pääsen ehkä ~90% ja tulee ilmotus että levy täynnä.
<Nakkel> zomg whut?
<Echramath> Tulee varatut osat vastaan?
<Echramath> Katsoit tilan eri tunnarilla kuin kopioit tms
<Nakkel> 13 gigan varaus on aika härön massiivinen
<Nakkel> Kun osion koko on 100 gigaa
<Nakkel> hmm
<Nakkel> niin
<Nakkel> osio on osioitu 100 gigaseks mutta siellä on tilaa vaan 87 gigaa
<Nakkel> johon ei mahdu edes 74 gigaa
<Nakkel> onkohan toi ssd ihan terve
<mjr> kai joka paikassa puhutaan samoista gigoista, gibibytes vs. gigabytes jne
<mjr> oletusvaraus ext[234]:lla on 5%, joka on aika paljon, mutta eihän sen pitäis toki vaikuttaa kuin 5 gigan verran tuossa vaikka oliskin
<Echramath> Nakkel: Kato vielä tune2fs -l, siitä sen näkee.
<Echramath> (ainakin blokeissa, joutuu laskemaan)
<mjr> sudo tune2fs -r 0 /dev/laite niin saa nollattua roottivarauksen jos haluaa
<Nakkel> mjr: df:ää tuossa on käytetty läpi joten yksiköt tuskin muuttuu
<mjr> tarkista df -i:llä että inodejakin on tarpeeksi jäljellä
<mjr> jos ne on luotu oletuksilla niin ei pitäis jäädä siitä kiinni mutta jos toisessa on enempi tai vähempi inodeja luotu niin tiedostomäärästä voi jäädä kiinni
<Nakkel> Kolmas kerta toden sanoo.
<Nakkel> Droppasin pari kansioo pois ni nyt jos 68 gigaa ei mahdu niin luovutan kyl ja meen nukkuu
<DrGrov> Mitäs backuppiohjelmaa kannattais käyttää 13.10:ssä? Jotain suht helppoo, ei tarvi ottaa muuta ku omat tiedostot periaatteessa talteen.
<Kilpuri> kai tohon on ohjelmiakin, mutta ajastettu rsync
<Kilpuri> pelkkä kotikansio, ilman elokuvia
<DrGrov> Tietysti, ne elokuvathan vie niin jumalattomasti tilaa. Kaikki omat tehdyt siis, 1080p resolla kaikki.
<DrGrov> Rsyncillä ulkoiselle kovalevylle siis?
<Kilpuri> Niin tai laitat koneeseen yhden levyn lisää
<Kilpuri> Joo. tiedän ei saisi olla samassa koneessa.
<DrGrov> Niinkin vois tehdä. Toki on sopiva 2,5" 320 gigan Seagate tuossa kotelossa, toki kotelo on 3,5" mut toimii toimii.
<Nakkel> Onko mitään Timemachine tyyppistä avointa muuten?
<Myrtti> rsync tai dejadup
<Myrtti> dejadup (siis se oletusvarmuuskopiointi) tekee versioituja ja tarvittaessa kryptattuja paketteja
<DrGrov> Hei Myrtti, kiva nähdä pitkästä aikaa. Kiitos avusta silloin aikoja sitten liittyen yleisesti Ubuntuun, muistaakseni liittyi jotain näytönohjaimeen.
<Myrtti> eipä mitään, aina sitä täytyy yrittää
<Kilpuri> Minulla toi varmuuskopioiden automatisointi on vielä vaiheessa, mutta työpöydälle pitäisi saada kuvake jota klikkaamalla se kopiointi lähtisi toimimaan, sen lisäksi että se tapahtuu ajastetusti joskus jos kone sattuu olemaan päällä
<DrGrov> Myrtti: Se kone tietysti on antanut periksi, emolevy paloi :(
<DrGrov> Kilpuri: Pieni scripti joka aukeaa terminaalin avustuksella?
<Myrtti> raudan taipumus on lahota
<Kilpuri> En minä nyt mieti sitä varmuuskopiointia...
<DrGrov> Myrtti: Niin on, onneksi kovalevyt säilyi ja näyttiskin toimii.
<DrGrov> Kilpuri: Et niin, tajusin kyllä.
<DrGrov> Kilpuri: Mutta sillähän saisit sen scripattua silleen et cron jobina se tekis sen jos olis käynnissä?
<Myrtti> dejadupiin saa ajastuksen
<Myrtti> ja varmasti saa pikakuvakkeenkin väännettyä
<Myrtti> deja-dup --backup oletettavasti
<Kilpuri> juu siis tietysti cron jobi, mutta sitten vielä lisäksi joku helppo minkä voi käynnistää saunaan lähtiessä.
<Myrtti> graafinen vielä kaiken lisäksi
<DrGrov> Kilpuri: Mitä jos ajastaisit sen silleen et tietyn aikavälein esim. klo 19-22 tai jotain nii tekis yhden kopion?
<DrGrov> Myrtin ehdotus on kyl toki helpompi ja varmasti toimivampi ku pidemmälle katsoo
<Kilpuri> Voisin ajatella, tänään ei järki luista. Tällä asialla ei ole nyt mikään kiire. Yöllähän sen kopioinnin pitäisi tapahtua ja meinasin opettelemisen takia kopioida sisäverkossa toiselle koneelle.
<Kilpuri> Tässä sitten sen ehdon pitäisi täyttyä, että molemmat koneet olisivat päällä.
<Sysi> rsync on kyllä simppeli jos on mitenkää tuttu komentorivin kans, gui-liipasimet on oma juttunsa mutta yleensä kans simppeleitä, ja cron-loitsun saa kyllä jostaki
<DrGrov> Mun backupin tekeminen olis ainoastaan kuvat, dokumentit ja jotain pientä. Et silleen terminaali olis helppo ja rsyncin avulla. Mut ulkoiselle kovalevylle olis jotenki turvallisempi olo jos sen sais ajastettua juuri jollain cron-loitsulla.
<Sysi> versiointi ja inkrementaalius saattaa olla kyllä pikkusen haastavia
<Kilpuri> Minä olen niin tyhmä, että minulle tuottaisi ongelmia sen ulkoisen mounttaaminen
<DrGrov> Minä ajattelin et pitäisin sen ulkoisen koko ajan kiinni, ainakin suurimmaksi osaksi.
<DrGrov> Mut helppoa on ollu pelkkien tiedostojen kopionti esim. kansioon nimeltä Backup_25112013 jne.
<DrGrov> Mut eiköhän rsyncillä tai dejadupilla tuollaiset kansion päätelmät sais tehtyä?
<Kilpuri> No helppoahan se on tehdä komento vaikka tekstiedittorilla ja ajaa se läpi terminaalissa jos katsoo, että levy on mountattu jne. mutta se ajastaminen ulkoiselle levylle vaatii kikkailua.
<DrGrov> Niinpä, se on se ongelma mitä itse kans mietin et sen sais automatisoitua.
<Kilpuri> Saahan sen koneen luulemaan, että ulkoinen onkin kiinteä, mutta sen on sitten oltava
<DrGrov> Mut kaikelle löytyy ratkaisu, ainakin tähän asti on löytynyt. Ei aina niin kauniita mutta toimivia.
<DrGrov> Eikö riitä et $PATH osoittaa aina oikeeseen?
<Sysi> jos osion nimi ei muutu niin se löytyy kyllä
<Kilpuri> juu, mutta miten se mounttautuu jos sammutat koneen välillä. mounttaatuuko se kaikille, mitä jos se piuha on joskus irti..?
<Kilpuri> Helppoahan toi monttaamisen järjestäminen on, mutta minulla ei ole kokemusta.
<Kilpuri> En sano mitään.
<DrGrov> Sysi: Vois tehdä gpartedissa sen ulkoisen siis näyttämällä tiettyä pathnamea?
<DrGrov> Sysi: Ilman kaikkia /dev/sda1 jne.? Suoraan esim. /media/kopio?
<DrGrov> Sysi: Tai vastaavaa :)
<DrGrov> Ei tietääkseni $PATH muutu jos ei sitä itse tahdo muuttaa?
<DrGrov> Ei kai sitä tarvi mountata muuten kun sen kerran ja jos ei oo kytketty niin mountata automaattisesti cron jobin yhteydessä?
<Sysi> DrGrov: formatoidessa laittaa levylle tulevan osion nimeksi jonku jota ei oo joka toisessa muistitikussa niin voi tarkistaa /dev/disk/by-label/ ja gvfs:n pitäis mountata aina samaan paikkaan
<Sysi> bootatessa pitäis mounttautua viimeistään kirjautuessa, tai mountti vois olla cronissa tai rc.localissa
<Sysi> nonii, oon käyttäny tarpeeksi tehokasta nukkuma-aikaa irkkaamiseen
<DrGrov> Sysi: Kiitos noista.
<DrGrov> Onko mitään mahdollisuuksia helposti päästä puhelimella kiinni koneeseen katselemaan tilannetta?
<DrGrov> TeamViewer ehkäpä mut mielellään joku kätevämpi jos jollain tulee mieleen.
<Kilpuri> putty?
<DrGrov> Aah, putty :)
<DrGrov> Siinäpä olis ideaa. Ainakaan ei tarttis miettiä et mobiililaajakaista ei riittäis.
<Kilpuri> Minä en ole paras puhumaan tästä, mutta minulla oli ajatus että pääsisin mistä tahansa. Siis kaverin windows koneelta, siis semmoisen kaverin joka ei näistä ymmärrä mitään, eikä asenna mitään.
<DrGrov> Itse ajattelin enimmäkseen et pääsisin koneeseen käsiksi puhelimen avulla, jos/kun puhelimen oma nettiyhteys riittäisi. Siinä on LTE mahdollisuus mut LTE:tä ei löydy täältä vielä, kaupungista toki löytyy.
<Myrtti> deja-dup tarkistaa että onko levy olemassa ennenkuin aloittaa
<DrGrov> Myrtti: Ja deja-dupilla voi siis tehdä omia päätelmiä kansioihin, esim. tämän päivän päivämäärän et pitää hallinassa et mitkä kuuluu mihinkin?
<Myrtti> no sen se tekee automaattisesti
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6471079/ tuohon tyyiin
<elias_a> Deja-dupissa on ollut ärsyttävä bugi tässä viime aikoina.
<elias_a> Tuppaa kyselemään salasanaa alvariinsa.
<elias_a> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/989750
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 989750 in deja-dup (Ubuntu) "repeatedly asks for encryption password when backing up, even though "remember password" is ticked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Myrtti> elias_a: kiitos, laitoin me-toon mukaan
<elias_a> Myrtti: Etkö sä ollut huomannut tuota? :O
<elias_a> Myrtti: Mulla on sellainen kutina että kyse voisi olla bugista, joka ilmenee vain kun varmuuuskopio kryptataan salasanalla.
<Myrtti> olen mutten ole jaksanut kiinnittää siihen hirveesti huomiota koska loppujenlopuksi kyseessä on ollut pieni vaiva
<elias_a> Mulla se kyllä on aika ärsyttävä. Se kysyy jokaisella varmuuskopiointikerralla sitä salasanaa useamman kerran...
<elias_a> Oliskohan niin, että 1) käynnistyessa ja 2) kun se verifioi?
<elias_a> En minä mistään mitään tiedä, mutta mietitäänpä...
<elias_a> Ei - se aloittaa sen tiedostojen tsekkaamisen ja kysyy salasanaa ilmeisesti ekan kerran kun ensimmäinen muuttunut tiedosto tulee vastaan. Sitten se kuitenkin kysyy sitä hetken kuluttua toisen kerran.
<elias_a> Ja kolmannen kerran...
<elias_a> ... ja ännännen kerran.... :(
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-17
<tabasko> jos muuttaa käyttäjän uid:ia vauhdissa, voiko sillä olla jotain fataaleja vaikutuksia?
<tabasko> esim jos käyttäjä tabasko ajelee vaikka tietokantaa ja sen uid muuttuu vauhdissa
<mjr> no olemassaolevat prosessit pitää vanhan uidin
<mjr> sit jos esim. vaihtelee tiedostojärjestelmästä oikeuksia uudelle uidille niin prosessilla ei enää niitä ole
<jjo_> tää nyt on taas tällä kanavalla jossa ei saa kysyä jatkokysymyksiä, mutta kysyn silti koska en tiedä...
<jjo_> vaihtuuko se uid oikeasti lennossa, vai tuleeko muutos voimaan vasta kun käyttäjä kirjautuu uudelleen?
<mjr> nimenomaan vanhat prosessit jatkaa vanhalla uidilla, uusi tulee käyttöön vasta uudessa loginissa
<jjo> aivan juu
<puhuri> ja jos vanha prosessi käynnistää uuden prosessin niin se pysyy samalla uid:llä. Samoin jos tiedosto on auki, niin vaikka tiedoston uid vaihtuu niin luku/kirjoitus onnistuu.
<puhuri> kernel ei ota kantaa käyttäjiin sinään, kaikki ovat vain numeroita
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-18
<elias_a> Mitä ikkunamanageria suosittelisitte monta ikkunaa käsittävän softan kuten Gimpin käyttöön Ubuntussa? Unity on rasittava kun ikkunoita menee piiloon.
<elias_a> Kokeillaanpa suostuisiko GNU Denemo toimimaan kunnolla Gnome shellissä.
<Mirv> elias_a: miten olis gimpin laitto siihen yhden ikkunan tilaan...?
<Mirv> elias_a: Ikkunat -> Yhden ikkunan tila alkaen Gimp 2.8:sta
<Mirv> musta se moni-ikkunatila oli rasittava riippumatta mihin ne ikkunat meni
<elias_a> Mirv: Gimp oli vain esimerkki. Ongelma on toisen softan samankaltainen käytös. GNU Denemo.
<elias_a> Nuotinkirjoitussofta.
<Mirv> joo ok
<jjo> mä olen kyl tykännyt gimpin UI:sta aina
<pesasa> jjo: Ei mullakaan ollut valittamista. Monen ikkunan käyttöliittymä toimi ihan hyvin kahdella (tai enemmällä kuin yhdellä) näytöllä.
<pesasa> Yhden ikkunan ui:lla ei voi kivasti laittaa työkaluja yhdelle näytölle ja muokattavaa kuvaa toiselle.
<elias_a> Tässä nuotinkirjoitushommassa on haastavaa se, että vasen käsi käyttää näppistä nuottien syöttämiseen ja oikealla pitäisi hiirellä vaihtaa ikkunoita.
<elias_a> Jos pitää alkaa pelleilemään alt-tabilla, homma menee pipariksi.
<Tm_T> elias_a: tiling on avainsana
<elias_a> Tm_T: Katsotaanpa saako moisen sanottua softalle.
<Tm_T> elias_a: ikkunamanagerin heiniä
<Tm_T> elias_a: kaikki ei osaa
<elias_a> Oukkei.
<pesasa> Mulla on itselläni X:ssä aina päällä focus-follows-mouse (tai taitaa oikeastaan olla sloppy-focus). Eli hiirellä ei tartte klikkailla focusta vaan pelkkä hiiren siirtäminen ikkuan päälle riittää.
<tale> elias_a: Onko tuo Denemo parempi kuin MuseScore?
<elias_a> tale: Enpä osaa sanoa vielä. Kyllä tällä ainakin jotain tekee.
<elias_a> En ole Musescoreakaan käyttänyt vähään aikaan.
<LucaB> ikkunamanagereista i3wm on ainaki mua palvellu hyvin
<elias_a> tale: Denemo on hyvä.
<elias_a> Vähän on oppimiskäyrää, mutta hämmästyttävän hyvä.
<Ton3> Morjesta pöytään! nyt kun erehyin tänne ubuntun kanavalle niin kertokaa joku helppo tapa saada tuo oikea klikki toimimaan touchpadissa, mitään isompia kikkailuja
<Mikaela> Moi. Hiiren asetuksissa voi olla jokin "Käytä ohjaintason hiirinapsautuksia" ja se tuntuu toimivan minulla. Tämä on tosin trackpad.
<Ton3> siiis.. mikäs ero touchpadilla ja trackpadillä? :D
<inz> Apple-hype
<Ton3> ei löydy tuollaista asetusta
<Mikaela> Trackpadia voi painaa ja touchpad on pelkkä kosketus tai niin minä ainakin luulen
<Mikaela> Sitten en ole varma, mutta joku muu voi tietää
<Ton3> no tää on tämmönen yks lätkä jossa alalaidat taipuu jossa klikit.. olkoosa mikä pädi tahaansa, mutta tuo kakkos napin puute vie hermot.. ohjeita kahtelin, mutta ei onnistu
<|PuLi|> minkä merkkinen läppäri sul?
<Ton3> acer aspiriini e15
<|PuLi|> ja vissiin uusin ubuntu....
<Ton3> kyllä vain
<|PuLi|> no ei varmaan muu auta ku ronkkia xorg tiedostoja
<Ton3> mitenkäs mä saisin sieltä ronkittu että saisin toimimaan ns. normaalisti?
<|PuLi|> yks mikä vois auttaa et päivittää uusimman kernelin
<|PuLi|> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ton3> kokeillaas
<Ton3> ja sitten boottia
<|PuLi|> juu
<Ton3> eipä lykästäny vieläkään
<|PuLi|> Ton3: mitäs muuten fn+F7 tekee... eiks se ota pois sen padin??
<|PuLi|> windowsilla
<Ton3> joo, ainakin kuvan mukaan
<Ton3> saman tekee tässä ubuntussa
<Ton3> näköjään
<|PuLi|> tuol on ilmeisesti muilla ollu samaa ongelmaa kyseisen mallin kanssa
<|PuLi|> ku foorumeita lukee
<|PuLi|> käy kokeilee onne #ubuntu kanavalta jos siellä joku fiksumpi osais kertoo
<Ton3> joo lueskelin sieltä kyllä.. siinä muutamat komentopätkät kokeilin heitellä, mutta ei onnistunut
<Mikaela> se on englanniksi
<Ton3> luulen kun viikonloppuna otan muutaman oluen niin rupee näppylät pelaamaan
<|PuLi|> tai sit hankkii kaveriks hiiren... tosin mihin sitä oikeaa klikkiä tarvii
<|PuLi|> opettelee pikänäppäimet
<Mikaela> terminatorin asetuksiin pääsemiseen, mutta sinnekään ei yleensä ole ollut asiaa ensimmäisen kerran jälkeen
<Ton3> käytän kyllä pikänäppäimiä, mutta tottunut tuohon oikeaa klikkiin.. ja hiirikin olisi mutta ei tähän olohuoneen pöydälle oikein mahdu
<Ton3> oikea klikkihän toimii tällä hetkellä kahdella sormella oikeata nappia kaks kertaa vissiinkin.. ottaa millon ottaa
<Ton3> siis vasenta nappia
<Ton3> aika jännä että näin yksin kertainen asia saatu näin vaikeeks
<gildean> oikee klikki on hullun kätevä varsinkin selaimessa
<Ton3> mutta kiitos vain |PuLi| ja Mikaela avuista :) nyt täytyy lähtee suunnistamaan kohti petiä että jaksaa taas töihin kammeta
<|PuLi|> eipä mittään
<Mikaela> :)
<|PuLi|> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection#Enabling_right_button_click_for_clickpads_on_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<abraka> hei
<abraka> onko jotain taikatemppua millä sais tekstitiedoston rivit käännettyä "takaperin"
<abraka> reverse order
<tale> abraka: Tarkoitatko joka rivi tulostettuna lopusta alkuun?
<Tomin> tac
<abraka> kai joo
<abraka> kyllä
<Tomin> ai, aattelin että alin rivi ekana ja silleen
<abraka> eiku
<abraka> niin
<gildean> tac tiedostonimi.foo > uustiedosto.bar
<abraka> rivit lopusta alkuun
<Tomin> kato man tac
<Tomin> tai kokeile tac tiedosto
<Tomin> http://linux.fi/wiki/Tac ja http://linux.fi/wiki/Rev
<abraka> mä en ymmärrä näitä hc-nörttineuvoja
<gildean> abraka: tac tiedostonnimi > uustiedostonnimi
<Tomin> kato noi Linux.fin sivut
<abraka> "Tulostaa tiedoston tiedosto.txt ruudulle väärinpäin aloittaen viimeisestä rivistä" mut ei kai sinne sinne
<gildean> abraka: tac lukee tiedoston alkaen vikasta rivistä ylöspäin, > ohjaa ulosteen uuteen tiedostoon
<tale> abraka: Päätä nyt tarkkaan mitä se on mitä haluat.
<tale> abraka: Jos tuo tac ei kelpaa, voi olla ettei unixin valmiilla komennoilla voi tehdä sitä mitä haluat.
<tale> abraka: Mutta pieni itse koodattu ohjelma kyllä tekee.
<abraka> kyl toi tac kuulostaa sopivalta
<gildean> abraka: kokeile vaan tota komentoa minkä annoin, muutat vaan tiedostonnimet tilanteeseen sopiviks
<abraka> okei. joo
<abraka> ei se löydä mun tiedostoa
<Tomin> olet väärässä hakemistossa. pwd-komento kertoo missä olet ja cd hakemisto siirtyy toiseen hakemistoon, ls-komennolla näet mitä tiedostoja ja hakemistoja nykyisessä hakemistossa on
<Tomin> pääte aukeaa oletuksena kotihakemistoon
<gildean> abraka: ootko siellä hakemistossa missä se tiedosto on, tai annoitko relatiivisen/absoluuttisen polun tiedostoon?
<abraka> oon joo näköjään kotihakemistossa
<abraka> ooh uskomatonta se onnistui
<abraka> kiitos jälleen ihme ihmiset
<tale> abraka: Ja jos haluatkin sen mitä minulle vastasit kun pyysin tarkennusta, niin komento rev tekee sen.
<tale> Ei tarvitakaan omaa koodaamista.
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-22
<tietonoita> Outo juttu on tullut Ubuntu 14.04:n kanssa. pöytäkone ei sammu, vaan menee uudelleenkäynnistykseen. DVD:ltä sammuu kyllä. Lisäksi komennoilla tai graaffisesti on ihan sama asia.
<Mirv> tietonoita: ei olis mikään wake-on-ethernet tai muu wake-asetus biosissa?
<Mirv> ja siis mulla on ilmeisesti emolevy joka herättelee itsensä turhan herkästi jos wakeonlan/wakeonpcie:n laittaa päälle, vaikkei mitään herätyskäskyä olisikaan
<tietonoita> Hei, no kun niitä "ei pitäisi" olla
<tietonoita> Kun sammutan koneen, se hetimmiten nousee uudelleen. Kuin olisi sammutuskomennosta tullut reboot-komento. :D
<ansa> jos pystyy yhdistämään ilmaantumisen johonkin kernel-päivitykseen, niin kokeilisin vanhemmalla
<Xeppo> xeppo
<Xeppo> onko kellään kokemuksia ohjelmasta nimeltä sweet home 3d
<Xeppo> se nimittäin toimii uudessa nopeassa koneessa tökkimällä
<Niilo_> iltoja
<Niilo_> vinkkejä kuin saan mokkulan yhistämään kubuntussa
<Niilo_> läppärillä sain toimimaan wifin kautta
<Niilo_> mutta pöytäkone kyllä usb:n kautta tunnistaa laitteen, mutta en saa minkäänlaista verkkoa johon yhdistää
<Mikaela> Iltaa
<Mikaela> Jos se on niitä WLAN-mokkuloita, se ei ehkä tee USB:llä muuta, kuin lataa itseään, mutta en ole täysin varma
<Niilo_> joo toi on kaverin joku 4g mokkula
<Niilo_> tommonen tupakka-askin kokonen laatikko
<Niilo_> joku näyttö tos on
<Niilo_> onkos kubuntuun mahdollista laittaa netti esim puhelimen kautta
<Niilo_> usb piuha koneeseen ja puhelimesta netti päälle?
<jjo> on
<Niilo_> onko siinä mitään ihmeellistä verrattuna winukkaan?
<jjo> samalla tavalla sen pitäisi toimia kuin mokkulatkin
<Niilo_> tarviiko softaa luurille
<Niilo_> kun nyt en voi ladata siihen mitään paketteja, kun en saa tosiaan sitä nettiä toimimaan koko koneessa
<jjo> jossain softaversioissa puhelimen usb:n tila piti asettaa tilanteen mukaan
<jjo> uudemissa en ole ihan varma
<jjo> mutta siis ulkopuolista softaa ei pitäisi tarvita
<Niilo_> itsel trend+
<Niilo_> eli usb kautta koneeseen ja valitsen yhteyden.
<jjo> sillä mä lähtisin
<Niilo_> täytyypä opetella
<Niilo_> tattis
#ubuntu-fi 2014-11-23
<pesasa> http://viikonvalo.fi/Twidere
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-16
<Riksoni> huomenta
<Iltsu> http://viikonvalo.fi/GNU_Octave
<Iltsu> asd
<elias_a> fgh
<Riksoni> miten "sudo apt-get remove" JA "sudo apt-get autoremove" eroaa toisistaan?
<jjo> remove poistaa paketin joka sille kerrotaan ja autoremove poistaa paketteja joita ei enää tarvita
<Mikaela> remove poistaa paketin/paketit jotka annat sille ja autoremove poistaa paketit joita ei enää tarvitse, esimerkiksi vanhat ytimet tai jos ohjelman vanha versio halusi jonkin paketin, jota uusi ei tarvitse
<Riksoni> kun paketti on poissa, laaki ja vainaa ettei jää mitään ylimääräistä kökköä?
<jjo> mutta ero removen ja purgen välillä voisi olla kiinnostavampi
<Riksoni> kerro lisää
<Mikaela> remove ei koske järjestelmänlaajusiiin asetustiedostoihin, mutta purge poistaa nekin
<Riksoni> purge on sitten parempi?
<Riksoni> puhtaampaa jälkeä
<jjo> no riippuu mitä haluaa :)
<tale> Riksoni: No, toisaalta koska purge poistaa asetustiedostotkin pitää asetukset keksiä uudestaan jos asentaa sen paketin takaisin.
<jjo> lisäksi käyttäjien ajamat ohjelmat tallentavat yleensä asetuksia käyttäjän kotihakemistoon
<jjo> niitä ei poisteta koskaan automaattisesti, ei tietysti kuulukaan
<Riksoni> Kiitos
<Riksoni> taas opittiin uutta :)
<Thaurwylth> Lisäksi ainakin vanhastaan prosessit saattoivat tehdä muutoksia jonnekin mystiseen paikkaan sen oman asennuksen ja käyttäjän .tiedostojen lisäksi.
<Thaurwylth> Oli nimittäin niin, että paketti poistamalla ja .tiedostot poistamalla jäljelle jäi silti jotakin kummallista legacyä, joka ei korjaantunut edes asentamalla Ubuntun uusi versio päivitystyökalulla, mutta korjaantui sitten lopulta asentamalla Ubuntu uusiksi tyhjälle kovalevylle.
<Thaurwylth> Eli jonnekin kolmanteen paikkaan siellä on vielä paketti tehnyt muutoksia ja Apt ei ole pitänyt tästä kirjaa. Tai siis eihän se pidä kirjaa ~/.tiedostojen olemassaolostakaan, mutta niiden sijainti on muuten tunnettu.
<tale> Thaurwylth: Ei APT pidä kirjaa siitä minne sovellus asennuksen jälkeen tekee tiedostoja.
<Thaurwylth> Entäs jos se asennuksen aikana haluaa tehdä muutoksia muutenkin kuin standardilla tavalla?
<tale> Thaurwylth: Paketin tarkistavien ohjelmien ja kehittäjien pitäisi huomata semmoinen.
<ansa> no /var:n alle nyt monikin paketti tekee muutoksia
<Thaurwylth> Niin PITÄISI.
<ansa> yleensä postrm-skripteissa purge poistaa sen mitä sinne on pukattu, mutta voi toki joskus jotain unohtuakin
<Riksoni> taas meni glingoniksi..... mutta opintie on paikka paikoin pitkä ja kestää kauan
<elias_a> No aivan varmasti on jos klingon on "glingon" ja opin tie on "opintie".
<Thaurwylth> Eeeen pitäisi yhdyssanaksi kirjoittamista minkäänoloisena virheenä, jopa ehkä päin vastoin, mutta joka tapauksessa semmoinen, mistä inahtaa korkeintaan joku Jukka Korpela.
<Thaurwylth> Kävinpä joutessani tsekkaamassa, mitäs kaikkea tuolla /varissa ylipäätään on, ooooh, siellähän oli vaikka mitä.
<elias_a> Löytyikö kielioppisääntöjä?
<Thaurwylth> Onko tässä nyt semmoinen holistinen oletus, että oikeinkirjoitusta pidetään kieliopin osana, mikä periaatteessa on laajasti tulkittuna totta, mutta käytännössä tätä tulkintaa ei kuitenkaan yleensä tehdä?
<elias_a> Olkoon.
<elias_a> Väärä foorumi.
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-17
<StockAntenna> nyt lie noin 500 pv 12.04 loppuun
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-18
<Maakuth> Mikaela, laitoinpa linux.fi:n pari lisäheaderia. public-key-piniä en jaksa kun se tulee vaihtumaan suhteellisen usein let's encryptin takia, luultavasti siihen tulee automaatiota
<Mikaela> ok
<Echramath> Hei toimiiko teillä mousepadissa primary selection?
<Echramath> Hetkinen, tämä prakaa vain mousepadin sisällä
<jjo> touchpadissa?
<Echramath> Eikön tämä on tällainen pikkueditori, vissiin xfcen nimestä päätellen
<jjo> ah juu
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-21
<eebb> Iltaa. Olisiko jollain antaa vinkkia siihen, etta miten voisi palauttaa kadonneen Ubuntun ..? Naen kylla partitionin LiveCD:lla ja komennolla 'parted print', mutta sen partitionin tyyppi on Extended ja filesystem on tyhja.
<eebb> Ongelma tuli sen jalkeen kun paivitin Win7->Win10, ja kone kaynnistyi "grub rescueen". Taman jalkeen sain koneen kaynnistymaan Win10:lle kayttamalla Boot Repair Diskia. Sen outputtia voi ihmetella osoitteessa http://paste.ubuntu.com/13402884/
#ubuntu-fi 2015-11-22
<Kehet> kylläpä jollain on tullut oikein älynväläys
<Kehet> paypalin salasananvaihtosivu estää pasteamisen
<Kehet> miksi oi miksi
<Kehet> ja luonnollisesti max 20 merkkiä
<ninnnu> Kehet: Tietoturvastandardit(tm)
<ninnnu> https://twitter.com/britishgashelp/status/463619139220021248
<Kehet> aivanjoo
<Kehet> pelottavaa miten pihalla asioista vastaavat ihmiset on
<Mikaela> miten brute-forcetaan pastettamall salasana?
<ninnnu> Mikaela: generoit listan jossa on kasa salasanoja ja copypasteet niistä yksi kerrallaan?
<ninnnu> Se kai on se teoria miten jonkun tietomurhamiehen mielestä toi bruteforce tapahtuisi
<Kehet> nii, palkkaa jonkun kiinalaisen siihen
<Mikaela> ei kun ymmärsin väärin, mutta tuohan toimii niin että rajoitetaan kuink a montaa salasanaa saa käyttää
<Kehet> jotenkin vaan .. jos osuuspankki tekisi tollasta
<Kehet> vaihtaisin pankkia
<Maakuth> paypal on kyllä penseä. oli yhden firman asiakkuus mun identiteetillä perustettu. jouduin sitten toimittamaan sinne passitietoja ja muuta vuosia myöhemmin, kun joku siirtoraja ylittyi ja tekivät jonkun laajemman asiakkaantuntemistempun
<Maakuth> ja siis tili oli siirretty toisen ihmisen nimiin eikä minulla ollut enää kummempaa yhteyttä kyseiseen firmaan
<sivir> samallailla se nykyinen suomalainen pankkisiki joutuu tuntemaan asiakkaansa
<sivir> emäntä ei edes ulkomaalaisena saanut aukastua tiliä nordeaan, op:ssa sentään onnistui
<gildean> Kehet: et sä mitään kiinalaista tarvi muuta kun ehkä kirjottamaan sulle sopivan skriptin vaikka seleniumiin tms. joka sitten kokeilee automaagisesti niitä passuja, siis jos nyt haluaa jotain noin hölmöä hakkerointitapaa käyttää
<gildean> se copy-pasten estäminen ei kuitenkaan estä niitä koneen ohjaamia selaimia mitenkään
<ninnnu> gildean: Ihmiset jotka on speksannu noita estoja ei ole kuullutkaan Seleniumista..
<ninnnu> tai esim. selaimen ohittamisesta kokonaan ja esim. pythonilla pyyntöjen tuuttaamisesta
<Thaurwylth> Tunnusta luodessa ainakin idea on vissiin estää robottien toimintaa?
<Thaurwylth> 00:24:56  eebb > Iltaa. Olisiko jollain antaa vinkkia siihen, etta   <== Onkos tähän muuten vastauksia? Alkoi jossakin vaiheessa jo semi-kutkuttaa, mitähän tähän väki neuvoksi sanailee.
<Thaurwylth> Onkohan tuossa kyse siitä, että pitää osata asentaa GRUB oikeaan osioon vai jostakin muusta?
<ninnnu> no ton extended partitonin kuuluukin olla "tyhjä"
<ninnnu> se on vain sellane osio jonka sisään voi tuupata N loogista osiota, kun normaalisti voi laittaa vain 4 primääriosiota lätylle
<ninnnu> voittava valinta voisi olla bootata joku live-cd ja päristellä grubin palauttelua
<ninnnu> tietty jos on ollu tymä ja asentanu W10:n niin omapa on häpeä :P
<Thaurwylth> ...?
<ninnnu> no toi 00:24 tapaus
<ninnnu> kun halusit mielipiteitä
<ninnnu> sait mielipiteen
<Thaurwylth> Niin siis en vain tajunnut sitä, miksi se piti lopettaa tarpeettomaan ja väsyneeseen vakiokuittiin Windowsista. Se nyt varmaan ihan hyvin riittää, että niille kuittaillaan asiallisista asioista, niitäkin ongelmia kyseisessä järjestelmässä kumminkin on.
<Thaurwylth> Mutta siis toisaalta heti alkoi kiinnostaa se, onko Kympissä sitten oikeasti jotenkin hankalampaa saada se ja GRUB elelemään auvoisaa yhteiseloa kuin vanhemmissa.
<ninnnu> en mä oikeestaan usko että se on sen vaikeampaa
<ninnnu> Mutta me puhutaan käyttiksestä joka ei ole 20 vuodenkaan jälkeen oppinut elämään muiden käyttisten kanssa yhdessä, ja joka pahimmillaan keräilee itseään tunnin kun jonkun peruspäivityksen asennuksen yhteydessä ilmenikin että "hui kauheeta, täällähän on joku muu käyttöjärjestelmä kans o_O"
<ninnnu> nimim. boottasin W7:aa kerran oikeasti tunnin kun yks päivitys ei menny sisään koska se ei vain pelaa yhteen GRUBillisen ATK:n kanssa. Onneksi ei ollut kiire
<ninnnu> Silloin osasi arvostaa sitä että Linuxeissa boottiaika on suhteellisen vakio riippumatta siitä onko juuri asennettu 0 vai 100 päivitystä
<ninnnu> (fsck tietty on asia erikseen)
<Thaurwylth> Se on totta, että ainakin silloin tulee ongelmia, jos ei pysty olemaan buutin aikana päätteen ääressä. Pitäisi saada Windows valittua GRUBin valikosta, oletusarvona määräajassa.
<Thaurwylth> Hämmästyttävästi ei ole miulla muista ongelmista kokemusta.
<ninnnu> Tykkään kans erityisesti W7:n asentimen antamsta virheilmoituksesta jos sitä ei asenna primäärilevyn ekalle osiolle
<ninnnu> "Ei käy. Kato lokeista lisätietoja. Ei, en kerro miten lokeja luetaan"
<Thaurwylth> Ei liity mitenkään mihinkään, mutta mikä on SATA-maailmassa levyjen järjestyksen käsite?
<ninnnu> no SATA-ohjain numeroi ne portit jotenkin, ja BIOSissa voi toisinaan järjestellä ne uudelleen
<Thaurwylth> Oho!
<ninnnu> mun tapauksessa onnistui se että klikkaili BIOSista lätyt uuteen järjestykseen
<Thaurwylth> Aina uutta joka päivä.
<gattopadovano> Hyvaa humenta.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-21
<_nothing_> Suositelkaas jotain englannin kielistä Ubuntu -kirjaa
<Echramath> Vyötiäiskirja taitaa olla nykyään auttamatta vanhentunut?
<_nothing_> Tämmöstä mietin : http://www.bookdepository.com/The-Official-Ubuntu-Book-Elizabeth-K-Joseph-Philip-Ballew-Jos-Antonio-Rey-Benjamin-Mako-Hill-Matthew-Helmke-Jose-Antonio-Rey/9780133905397?ref=grid-view
<Echramath> Onpas noita runsaasti
<_nothing_> Juuh
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-22
<IhqTzup> Kappas. Ei ollu teknistä rajoitetta laittaa läppäriin vielä toista chromecäst-näyttöä kiinni vaikka google oli halunnu sen estää. Selaimen kun käynnisti eri profiililla niin sai ohitettua tuon näennäisen rajoitteen ja voi chromesta cästää molempiin yhtä aikaa.
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-24
<_nothing_> Kysytäänpä nyt neuvoa täältä, eli olen testaamassa cairo-dockkia Ubuntuun(16.04) ja ajattelin kysästä että onko tuo hyvä vai olisiko joku muu vaihtoehto parempi?
<_nothing_> Ja linkki : https://www.howtoinstall.co/en/ubuntu/xenial/cairo-dock
<ninnnu> _nothing_: halusit niitä kirjoja: https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle
<Laodikea> _nothing_: eli tuon näköinen palkki? http://glx-dock.org/ Sanoisin, että iham makuasia
<_nothing_> Kiitos ninnnu, mutta tilasin jo Bookdepositorystä kirjan =)
<ninnnu> tosta saa vähän enemmän ja halvemmalla
<_nothing_> No tilausta en voi enää peruuttaa =/
<ninnnu> sitten ostat lisää kirjoja
<_nothing_> Hehe
<_nothing_> Tilaan jo tietokoneeseen osia et ei paljon ylimääräistä ole, pitäisi jotain joululahjojakin saada osteltua
<_nothing_> Ja sorry pieni offtopic-viesti
<ninnnu> ei se oo niin tarkkaa
<_nothing_> Noniin, katotaan mitä tapahtuu, installing :D
<_nothing_> No lol
<_nothing_> Miten saan ton Ubuntun oman palkin katoamaan? :D
<ninnnu> vaihtamalla Unityn pois
<_nothing_> Ja miten se sitten tapahtuu? ^^
<ninnnu> Asentamalla jotain vaihtoehtoista (xfce, kde, gnome, Enlightenment, Blackbox...) ja valitsemalla sellane kirjautumisruudussa
<_nothing_> Nyt loppui mun osaaminen :I
<ninnnu> ei se oo sen vaikeampaa kuin muukaan asentelu
<ninnnu> kysymys on vain että osaatko käyttää vaihtoehtoisia  ympäristöjä
<_nothing_> En osaa
<ninnnu> xfce, kde ja gnome on aika ns. perinteisiä jotka on yhtä helppoja kuin osx ja windows
<ninnnu> Tuon kolmikon ulkopuolella on sit kaikennäköstä mönkijää
<_nothing_> Eli tarttis Unity poistaa?
<ninnnu> ei
<ninnnu> ei se pois mene, mutta sä vain valitset kirjautumisikkunassa jotain muuta
<_nothing_> No minä koitan bootata
<ninnnu> ei sun tarvi bootata
<ninnnu> kirjaudut ulos
<ninnnu> ja se boksi johon menee kala niin oikeassa kulmasa on valkoinen pallo jossa on ubutnun logo
<ninnnu> siitä klikkaamalla löytyy vaihtoehtoiset ympäristöt jos sellasia on asennettu
<_nothing_> Hmm
<ninnnu> sulla ei todennäköisesti ole asennettuna mitään
<ninnnu> älä sit kuuntele
<elias_a> Nii! :P
<_nothing_> No jösses
<_nothing_> Toimiihan tää mut ei toimi log-out :D
<_nothing_> Jännää
<_nothing_> WTF
<_nothing_> Oisko kellään neuvoa tuohon?
<_nothing_> Äkkiseltään ei Göögelistäkään löydy neuvoa
<Laodikea> Mä löysin vaikka mitä neuvoja
<Laodikea> mutta 16.04-versioon en ihan heti
<_nothing_> Joo siis neuvoja mutta ei oikein ratkaisua
<Laodikea> mä oon aina tehnyt niin, että kokeilen kaikkea mitä ikinä vaan löydän niin pitkään, että ratkeaa
<_nothing_> Sitä mä tässä koitan
<Laodikea> millä tavoin logout ei toimi?
<_nothing_> Ei vaan loggaa ulos
<Laodikea> eikö sille ole oma vaihtoehtonsa samassa valikossa, mistä saa sammutettua koneen?
<_nothing_> Ei tapahdu mitään
<_nothing_> Löytyy logout nappula mutta ei niin ei
<Laodikea> klikkaat ja mitään ei tapahdu?
<_nothing_> Juurikin niin
<Laodikea> onks sulla nyt Unity käytössä?
<_nothing_> Ei
<Laodikea> vaan?
<_nothing_> Gnome vissiinkin
<Laodikea> Aivan, Mä en oo varmaan koskaan edes nähnyt livenä Gnome-työpöytää, kun omat tietokoneet ei oo koskaan aiemmin mitään niin raskasta pyörittäneet
<_nothing_> Okok
<Laodikea> Jos päätteeseen kirjoittaa "env | grep DESKTOP_SESSION=" saa irti käytössä olevan työpöydän. Mulla se antaa "Lubuntu", kun sitä käytän
<Laodikea> joh, nukkumaan->
<_nothing_> Mjooh, siihen loppui mun osaaminen :I
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-26
<rhkfin> Onko kenelläkään hajua missä voisi olla vika kun 16.04.1 puhtaan asennuksen jälkeen käynnistyksessä tulee aina levyn tarkastus ja päätyy emergency modeen. Kun levyt mounttaa mount -a:lla itse ja poistuu vikatilasta, starttaakin suoraan (x?)dm eli kirjautumisruutu. Ilman tuota manuaalista potkaisua ei kone onnistu käynnistymään.
<Echramath> Sammuuko se normaalisti?
<ninnnu> dmesg?
<rhkfin> noo normisti sammuu
<rhkfin> dmesgistä ote: http://pastebin.com/itQPiSz8
<rhkfin> [   11.697770] EXT4-fs (dm-0): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<rhkfin> [   99.924293] EXT4-fs (dm-1): warning: mounting fs with errors, running e2fsck is recommended
<rhkfin> liskkö tuossa nuo avainrivejä
<rhkfin> Muuten siis toimii normaalisti mutta bootissa jää tarkastelemaan. TÄllä tavalla menty jo useampi kuukausi ja kaikki käyttäjät osaavat tuon ctrl+C -> Enter -> nuoli ylös -> Enter -> Ctrl+D -rutiinin :)
<rhkfin> toi 99-101 sekuntien dm-1 ja 3 -mountit on luultavasti sen mount-a:n aikaansaama. 11s kohdalla on onnistunut dm-0:n mounttaamaan itse.
<rhkfin> Asentelin Ubuntun ensin ilman raid-ajureita/mdadm, pelkästään livesessioon ne asentaen. Ei oikein asennuksen jälkeen startannut. Sain chrootilla nekin asennettua ja starttasi mutta tuo on jäänyt. En tiedä liittyykö tähän mutta kuitenkin..
<rhkfin> NO juu, jos jollekulle tulee jotain mieleen niin pingailkaa, palaan aiheeseen myöhemmin..
#ubuntu-fi 2016-11-27
<puhuri> ubuntun versiopäivitys on kyllä käsittämättömän huono. Ei osaa toipua hetkellisistä verkko-ongelmista vaan heittää hanskat tiskiin (edes tarjoaisi mahdollisuutta yrittää uudestaan).
<puhuri> En tiedä johtuiko siitä vai mistä, mutta graafinen sisäänkirjautuminen ei toiminut. Korjautui "apt upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get autoremove" && apt-get pruge nvidia*" ja buutti
<puhuri> (14.04 => 16.04)
<Tekno_> juu
<ansa> ei tuon pitäis kyllä verkko-ongelmiin hajota kesken päivityksen, kaikki paketit haetaan kuitenkin etukäteen
<puhuri> jätti sen loppusiivouksen tekemättä
<ansa> todennäköisesti siellä on jotain bugia ollut kesken päivityksen, ja apt-get heittänyt hanskat tiskiin
<puhuri> pakettien lataus toimi kyllä ongelmitta, siinä ei ollut ongelmaa
<puhuri> (tai ainankaan ei tullut mitään ilmoitusta puuttuvista / epäonnistuneista latauksista)
<ansa> ei se varmaan ees aloita päivitystä jos jää joku lataamatta
<puhuri> asennusohjelma meni tyytiväisesti läpi tuon hakuun epäoniistuneen loppusiivouksen jälkeen ja kertoi "buuttaa viimeistelläksesi asennus" tms. eli ei mitenkään varottanut että jotain voisi olla pielessä (puhumattakaan että olisi tarjonnut tilaisuutta korjata)
<puhuri> mutta kone toimii nyt noveau-ajureilla joten homma hoidossa täällä. Lähinnä tulee mieleen, miten pärjää ne, joilla on alle 20 vuotta kokemusta linuxin asentamisesta :-P
<Tekno_> ei pärjää
<Tekno_> :P
<hahlo> linux on muuttunut paljon, ihan tällä vuosituhannellakin
<Tekno_> se on suhteellista
<Tekno_> ei se ny paljoo
<Echramath> Pitäis kai siirtyä AMD-leiriin mutta kaikki ilmaiseksi saamani rauta on ollut nVidiaa
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-21
<polol> salut
<polol> probleme pour installer sur un macbook
<elias_a> polol: Finlandais por favor...
<Akuli> :D
<elias_a> Mä kato hanskaan mitä vaan! :P
<usvi> IRC, epä-asymmetristä viestintää jo vuodesta 1819
<thaurwylth> Ovatko fi ja fr vierekkäin jossain listassa? Näppäimistöllähän tuota ei kai voi selittää.
<Akuli> ei näköjään https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AZERTY
<Echramath> Kyllähän nyt kaikki lingua francaa osaavat
<thaurwylth> TLD-koodeina tuossa välissä olisivat fj, fk, fm ja fo ja lisäksi varsinaisessa ISO-standardissa noiden lisäksi on varattu fl. Kaikkien noiden osalta kuulostaisi uskottavalta heittää veikkaus, että Ubuntu-projektia ei ole ja siten ei ole kanavaakaan Freenodessa.
<thaurwylth> Eli siinä mielessä hiipi mielen perukoille ihan uskottava epäilys, että jospa se valitsi kanavan jostakin mystisestä valikosta ja siinä olivat ubuntu-fi ja ubuntu-fr vierekkäin.
<Tomin> jonkun kerran kun olen syöttänyt oman fi-päätteisen sähköpostiosoitteeni johonkin palveluun, niin on kysytty, että onko se varmasti oikein vai tarkoitinko kirjoittaa fi sijasta fr. ei liity mitenkään tähän, mutta kummiskin
<Echramath> Juu ei freenodessa tosiaan ole mitään kanavaa välissä
<thaurwylth> Ei ole kerta eikä kaksi, kun olen yrittänyt avata WWW-sivun jotakin.fo. Tässä muuten hyvä vinkki aggressiivisille osoitteita varaaville pisnesmiehille.
<thaurwylth> Gi on sitten joskus nähty harvinaisempi variantti.
<thaurwylth> Eli meikän nettiselain tarvitsisi selvästi kanssa tuommoisen palvelun, joka kyselisi fo- ja gi-osoitteista korjauksia.
<Tomin> kuulostaan jonkun selaimen lisäosan tehtävältä
<Tomin> kuulostaa*
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-23
<ninnnu> no onpas jäynä
<ninnnu> cdimages.ubuntu.com on vähän eri ISOja kui releases.ubuntu.com
<elias_a> Oho. Mistähän moinen?
<Hejkki> voiko googlessa hakusanoihin jotenki laittaa negatiivisia hakusanoja tyyliin kokkola not kaupunki
<Hejkki> lähinnä olen etsimässä ludisia sanaa joka ei antaisi discolor hakusanoja
<Hejkki> esim
<Echramath> Eikös miinus toimi?
<Hejkki> no heh, olin testaavanani jo , mutta joo niinhän se toimii =)
<Hejkki> kiitti
<puhuri> näkeeköhän thunderbirdistä jotenkin miksi se epäilee jotain viestiä roskapoistiksi tai huijaukseksi?
<puhuri> yhden henkilön postit merkkautuvat aina huijaukseksi mutta muiden samasta organisaatiosta eivät
<puhuri> oma veikkaus olisi saastainen Outlook-html (jossa jotain <span style="mso-fareast-language:FI"> yms. Office-markuppia) mutta tulee sitä muiltakin
<Echramath> Se merkkaa ainakin kaikki monsterin tai oikotien vai jonkun "sinulle voisi olla työpaikka"
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-24
<hahlo> hyvä ilmaisu "saastainen Outlook-html" :)
<StockAntenna> todellakin
<puhuri> tämä liittyy: https://thedailywtf.com/articles/an-emailed-condition
<hahlo> joo kyllä uskon
<Hejkki> varmaa väärä paikka kysyy, mut osaako joku selittää miks en saa wordpress themen kieliversiota toimimaan? Mulla on .mo tiedosto jonka tein poedit ohjelmalla ja query monitor sanoo että tuo .mo on ladattu. Mitään käännöstä ei silti tapahdu
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-25
<kirvesAxe> 40
<kirvesAxe> noh, ei sentään voittorivi
<pesasa> kirvesAxe: Ole hyvä: 7 13 17 18 24 28 39
<kirvesAxe> pesasa, :þ
<pesasa> No nyt jos toi olisikin oikeasti voittorivi, niin harmittaisi ehkä.
<Hejkki> jaha, onkohan [AMD/ATI] Trinity [Radeon HD 7420G] liika vanha jo nykyubuntulle, vai mistä johtuu että ei jaksa yle areenaa??
<Hejkki> kun viimeisessä LTS:ssä jaksaa pyörittää hyvin mutta uusimmassa ei
<Hejkki> siis vaihdoin xorgin tähän ja silti nykii sikana
<Hejkki> tai siis otin xorgin käyttöön, toisin sanoen
<Hejkki> noh, on se jännä kun ei voi mikään toimia kerralla
<thaurwylth> 20:37:40  pesasa > No nyt jos toi olisikin oikeasti voittorivi, niin harmittaisi ehkä.   <== Oikea strategiahan on, että jos näkee jonkun sanovan jotakin lottorivistä tai muuta vastaavaa, niin pelaa itse saman rivin vaikka kymmenen kertaa.
<ninnnu> no noilla voittosummilla ei haittaa vaikka joku muukin voittaisi
<thaurwylth> Eiku siinähän on kyse siitä, että pääsee vittuilemaan alkuperäiselle henkilölle, että sain muuten kymmenen kertaa isomman osuuden.
<mjr> oikea vastastrategia on heittää niin paljon valerivejä että moinen peluri joutuu vararikkoon
<pesasa> No, ei tossa rivissä ollut näköjään kuin kaksi oikein. Joskus se oli se todennäköisin tulos. Vieläköhän se on vai onko muuttunut, kun jossain välissä muuttivat systeemiä. (Tuli 40 mukaan ja vähensivät lisänumeroita.)
<pesasa> thaurwylth: Joo. Kymmenen kertaa isomman ja se alkuperäinen sen takia paljon pienemmän.
<Talikka> Hejkki: kokeile midorilla
#ubuntu-fi 2017-11-26
<Hejkki> Talikka: ei ole selaimesta kiinni. Chromella olen nyt käytellyt ja aina ennen toiminut ok
<Hejkki> kaikki muukin multimedia pätkii, videot siis
<Hejkki> esim totemilla soitetut
#ubuntu-fi 2019-11-20
<Talikka> Suositellaanko aloittelijoille yleensä Debian-pohjaisia jakeluita?
<erani> aikalailla kait juu. vähän vaihtelevasti Fedoraa, (K)ubuntua ja Elementary OS:ää suositellut ihan aloittelijoille. Kaksi jälkimmäistä toki sitten Debian- ja Ubuntu-pohjaisiahan ne. vahvuuksia kai noissa juuri kattava ja mature pakettiekosysteemi, helppo lähestyttävyys monelta osin out of the box (koodekit, sovellustuki, jne.), vakaita järjestelmiä ja paljon tukea saatavilla pitkältä ajalta,
<erani> ja jos haluaa oppia enemmän niin säätövaraa löytyy sitä mukaa kun uskaltaa.
